# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2009



## Dan (30 Nov 2009 às 23:59)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Santarém.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

boa noite 

no ultimo dia de novembro o dia acordou com ceu nublado, e com aguma neblina a mistura... 
durante o dia o ceu poi pogresivamente ficando limpo... 
nao houve vento durante õ dia... 
neste momento o ceu esta a ficar encoberto 
max: 11.4ºC
min: 5.4ºC
actual: 6.0ºC
hr: 100%
vento: ausente
press: 1022 - e a subir


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2009 às 08:49)

Bom dia!
Ainda por Bragança, vai chuviscando com 4.8ºC...
Mais um pouco de fresco e havia festa...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 09:33)

Bons dias...

Por Viseu  chove fraco,vento nulo e temperatura agradável.

dados oficiais 9h:

_5.7ºC
_99.7%HR
_7.2km/h S
_0.1mm


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2009 às 10:10)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca, neblina e 4,5ºC por agora.


2,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## jonaslor (1 Dez 2009 às 11:03)

Bom dia. Por aqui regista-se chuva molha parvos.
Sigo com 7,9ºC.
Registo de mínima de 4,9ºc à 00:45m.

Bom feriado para todos....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2009 às 11:04)

Bons dias!

Céu totalmente tapado e vai caindo uma chuva muito miudinha,vento fraco.

Actuais 7.3ºC e 99% de HR.

Bom feriado aqui pela comunidade .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2009 às 12:23)

Por aqui também apareceu o nevoeiro,é quase de noite ,vento fraco.

Actual 8.1ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 12:41)

Boas tardes...

Por Viseu não cjove faz muito tempo, nevoeiro denso é o que não falte, bem que o dava em troca de chuva, por fraca que fosse...

Dados oficiais 12h:

_7.7ºC
_100%HR
_7.2km/h SW
_0.00mm


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 13:39)

Ainda sem chuva, e com o irritante nevoeiro, que a única coisa positiva é não deixar a temperatura subir mais.
Mas que porcaria de tempo...

Para estar nevoeiro, sem chuva, antes prefiro um sol reluzente...

Dados oficiais 13h:

_7.7ºC
_100%HR
_3.6km/h S
_0.1mm


----------



## GARFEL (1 Dez 2009 às 13:43)

bom dia quase boa tarde
em Tomar amanheceu com nevoeiro e desde algumas horas é só "morrinha"
aqui ficam os daos da estção meteotomar.info


01/12/2009  - 13:42

Muito Nublado



Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém
Sem Avisos Sem Avisos
11.3 ºC   (+0.5/hr) 	
Diferença 24 horas: -3.5 ºC
Aparente: 11  ºC

11.3 ºC (13:36)
4.4 ºC (00:44)
100 % (0/hr) 	Ponto de Orvalho: 11.3 ºC 	
100% (00:00)
100% (00:00)
0.0 km/h SSO (195º)
Vento 1 minuto: 0.0  km/h
Bf: (0) Sem Vento

Vento médio 10 minutos:
0.0 km/h SSO (202º)
	9.3 km/h (11:58)
0.0 mm
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr)

Hora 	3 Horas 	6 Horas 	24 Horas
0.0 mm 	0.0 mm 	0.0 mm 	0.0 mm

Mensal 	Anual
0.0 mm 	416.0 mm
1019 hPa   	
Variação 1 hora: -1 hpa
Variação 24 horas: +4 hpa

1021 hPa (09:01)
1019 hPa (06:16)


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2009 às 13:59)

Chuva, neblina e 6,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 14:42)

Boas tardes...

Pela zona rural Sul de Viseu, nevoeiro cada vez mais cerrado, sem existência de chuva, nem fraca, já ´to farto deste tempo.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 15:43)

Boas tardes...

Por Vila Chã de Sá, em Viseu, vou cem chuva finalmente moderada, vento nulo, nevoeiro cerradíssimo, que se acentuou com a chegada da chuva, humidade a 100%, de certeza.

Dados oficiais 15h:

_8.6ºC
_100%HR
_7.2km/h W
_0.00mm


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 16:43)

Boas tardes...


Por aqui céu muito nublado, nevoeiro menos denso, e cada vez menos, chuva fraca, mas com gotas já bem jeitosas e o vento aumenta gradualmente de intensidade.

Dados oficiais 16h:

_9.4ºC
_100%HR
_7.2km/h SW
_0.6mm


----------



## amarusp (1 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

Chuva e vento fraco, temperatura: 9,1ºC e precipitaçao: 3,81 mm


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 17:21)

amarusp disse:


> Chuva e vento fraco, temperatura: 9,1ºC e precipitaçao: *3,81* mm



Às centésimas?
Grande máquina que aí tem...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 18:27)

Boas noites...

Por cá chove moderadamente, vento moderado.

Dados oficiais 18h:

_10.6ºC
_100%HR
_3.6km/H SW
_1mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2009 às 18:54)

Por aqui nevoeiro muito denso,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 9.9ºC e 98% HR.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2009 às 19:59)

Boa noite

Aqui por Bragança tivemos uma tarde cinzenta, neste momento registo 7.6ºC

Por aqui a mínima de foi *2.5ºC*


----------



## amarusp (1 Dez 2009 às 20:00)

Chuva moderada,

Temperatura:9,1ºC
precipitaçao: 5,33 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Por aqui vai moderadamente há bom bocado,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.2ºC e 99% HR e 0.5mm.


----------



## Iceberg (1 Dez 2009 às 23:12)

Que pena não haver ninguém do Planalto Mirandês a participar neste nosso querido forum, e assim reportando a situação daquela terra que tanto prezo, terra da minha família, e onde eu me desloco com frequência ao longo do ano.

Como não utilizo portátil, nunca reporto de lá, mas espero em breve fazê-lo, quando lá me deslocar ... 

Um grande abraço a todos os transmontanos.

Para quando uma reunião MeteoPT regional da malta dessas terras ?

Apesar de fazer vida em Braga, podia ser que eu aparecesse.


----------



## amarusp (1 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

Chove com intensidade.
9,6ºC
9,9 mm


----------



## amarusp (2 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

O dia 1 terminou com 11,4 mm de precipitação


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Dez 2009 às 00:44)

Olá a todos.
Antes de mais, parabéns pelo fórum. Muito útil e informativo.
Vivo em Viseu, não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas adoro neve. Adoro viver aqui e só tenho pena que a altitude não permita a queda de neve com mais frequência.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Antes de mais, parabéns pelo fórum. Muito útil e informativo.
> Vivo em Viseu, não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas adoro neve. Adoro viver aqui e só tenho pena que a altitude não permita a queda de neve com mais frequência.



Olá ClaudiaRM! 

Bem-vinda ao fórum.
Contamos com os teus relatos de neve!
Viseu não é uma cidade alta, mas tem vista para pontos altos. A neve pode não andar na cidade, mas às vezes anda muito próxima.

Já agora, se quiseres, passa no tópico das apresentações.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Dez 2009 às 01:07)

AnDré disse:


> Olá ClaudiaRM!
> 
> Bem-vinda ao fórum.
> Contamos com os teus relatos de neve!
> ...



Obrigada, AnDré.
Eu moro na cidade e por isso, como bem dizes, neve é raro. Quando era miúda (tenho 30 anos) era mais frequente. Mesmo assim, no ano passado tive sorte. Cheguei a tirar umas fotos giras.  Oxalá este ano haja mais para relatar!


----------



## kikofra (2 Dez 2009 às 01:19)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Antes de mais, parabéns pelo fórum. Muito útil e informativo.
> Vivo em Viseu, não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas adoro neve. Adoro viver aqui e só tenho pena que a altitude não permita a queda de neve com mais frequência.



Bem-vinda ao forum.

Tambem nao percebia ( e nao percebo nada de meteorologia), mas ja aprendi aqui algumas coisas.


----------



## amarusp (2 Dez 2009 às 09:16)

Bom di, 
a madrugada já rendeu 15,00 mm, neste momento não chove!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2009 às 14:26)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui alguma pela noite e manhã,total 4.0mm.

O céu vai estando com muitas nuvens,vento moderado.

Actuais 14.5ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2009 às 15:07)

Depois de ter chegado a 11,5ºC a temperatura tem descido e registo agora 10,0ºC com chuva.

Manhã quente com 7,6ºC de mínima.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Dez 2009 às 16:28)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui a chuva que caiu durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã rendeu *10.0 mm*.

Por agora o céu apresenta algumas abertas, mas com ameaça de chuva, pois o céu está muito escuro a NNO.

Temperatura: *12.5ºC*


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2009 às 17:07)

Tarde com alguma chuva por Bragança

Neste momento registo 9.0ºC

EXTREMOS DE HOJE:  *7.6ºC* / *11.0ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (2 Dez 2009 às 17:51)

Chuva moderada/forte, algum granizo à mistura, mas sem trovoada até ver.

Dados oficiais 17h:

_9.3ºC
_96.7%HR
_18km/h W
_0.8mm


----------



## amarusp (2 Dez 2009 às 18:15)

Condiçoes actuais:
Chuva moderada, temperatura de 8ºC e precipitaçao acumulada de 17,5 mm


----------



## amarusp (2 Dez 2009 às 20:15)

18,5 mm
7,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

Boas noites!

Por aqui caiu um forte aguaceiro há bocado .

Neste momento céu pouco nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## GARFEL (2 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

boa noite
tomar segue assim

alguem sabe de uma run para as penhas da saude para 4/5 dezembro ??????

02/12/2009  - 21:28
Muito Nublado


 Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém

 Sem Avisos 


11.6 ºC   (-1.1/hr)  Diferença 24 horas: 0.0 ºC 
Aparente: 12 ºC  
 18.3 ºC (13:53)  
11.6 ºC (21:28)  

100 % (+3/hr)  Ponto de Orvalho: 11.6 ºC  100% (00:00)  
61% (15:37)  

0.0 km/h N(5º)  
Vento 1 minuto: 0.0 km/h  
Bf: (0) Sem Vento 
 Vento médio 10 minutos:  
2.2 km/h N(360º)  
 27.0 km/h (17:44)  
3.0 mm  
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr) 
 Hora  3 Horas  6 Horas  24 Horas  
0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  4.0 mm  
 Mensal  Anual  
4.0 mm  420.0 mm  

1015 hPa    Variação 1 hora: 0 hpa  
Variação 24 horas: -3 hpa  
 1018 hPa (00:00)  
1014 hPa (13:16)


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

MSantos disse:


> Tarde com alguma chuva por Bragança
> 
> Neste momento registo 9.0ºC
> 
> EXTREMOS DE HOJE:  *7.6ºC* / *11.0ºC*



Boa noite

A mínima do dia é a temperatura actual, de 7.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2009 às 22:31)

Céu pouco nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 10.6ºC e 86% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.0ºC / 14.6ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## amarusp (2 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

Até agora a precipitação rendeu 22,1 mm
Temperatura actual: 6,5ºC
Provavelmete deve haver acomulaçao de neve na Torre


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

amarusp disse:


> Até agora a precipitação rendeu 22,1 mm
> Temperatura actual: 6,5ºC
> Provavelmete deve haver acomulaçao de neve na Torre



Durante a tarde, no site do IM, estavam, salvo erro, quase 5ºC nas Penhas com quase 5mm de precipitação... Se assim for, talvez na Torre tenha chovido e não nevado, pelo que não sei se a neve dos últimos dias ainda resiste...


----------



## amarusp (2 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

O instituto de estradas informa no seu site que estao -1ºC e chuva na Torre, informa tambem que os limpa-neves estão em movimento


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2009 às 00:21)

boa noite

a noite passada foi calma, com alguns aguaceiros fracos, depois de um feriado em que o tempo mais parecia a inglaterra  nevoeiro e chuvinha miudinha... 

hoge o ceu esteve geralmente muito nublado, o vento apareceu durante a tarde, nao sei se houve trovoadas de tarde, mas aguaceiros fortes tem havido destde as 17h acompanhados com vento tambem forte... 

neste momento o ceu esta com uma aberta, com o luar, nota-se nuvens a norte, este e uma parede de nuvens grossas que se aproxima do lado de oeste... 

MIN: 6.0ºC
max: 14.7ºC
actual: 9.9ºC
hr: 100%
vento: muito fraco de SW / moderado durante os aguaceiros
press: 1017 hPa - a subir


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2009 às 00:41)

cai um forte aguaceiro, acompanhado com vento moderado, com rajadas...

actual: subiu para os 10.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2009 às 07:15)

bom dia 

a noite por estes lados foi de alguns aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados cokm vento moderado, com rajadas...
durante o intrevalo dos aguaceiros o vento tambem abrandava, trornando-se praticamente nulo...

neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado, nao chove e o vento esta fraco de NW

min: 9.3ºC
actual: 9.3ºC
hr: 100%
vento: fraco de NW
press: 1018 - a descer

ate mais logo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2009 às 12:47)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu vai com muitas nuvens,com o sol aparecer por vezes,vento moderado.

Actuais 13.6ºC e 64% HR.


----------



## amarusp (3 Dez 2009 às 12:58)

Céu nublado, vento fraco, temperatura de 7,6ºC e precipitaçao acumulada de 3,56 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

Por aqui o panorama continua igual ,actual 13.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Dez 2009 às 17:10)

Boas tardes...

Por cá a noite de ontem foi animada, com vento, chuva e frio, mas a mínima não foi abaixo dos 6ºC, e nuvens marcaram todo o dia.

Por agora céu muito nublado, mas até à bem pouco tempo estava quase limpo, e caíram uns chuviscos pela manhã, cerca das 10:30h.

Dados oficiais 16h:

_8.7ºC
_84.3%HR
_3.6km/h W
_0.00mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de céu com algumas nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.8ºC e 81% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.2ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.6ºC e 81% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

o dia por estas bandas, esteve com o ceu geralmente muito nublado, com algum vento durante a tarde.
neste momento o ceu esta praticamente limpo, e ja se forma nevoeiro pos lados do rio... 

MAX: 13.2ºC
actual: 8.4ºC
hr: 100%
vento: muito muito fraco de SW 
press: 1025 - e a subir

desde o dia 28-11-2009 ate ontem, dia 02-12-2009 a precipitação acumulada
foi de 46.6 mm


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Dez 2009 às 07:17)

bom dia 

a noite por estes lados foi calma e fria 
neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado por neblina e esta um nevoeiro nao muito denso... 
parece-me ver geada da janela... 
vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia, pois as previsoe apontam muita chuvinha para o fim de semana 

min: 4.3ºC
actual: 5.2ºC
hr: 100%
vento: ausente
press: 1025 - a baixar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o dia nasceu com céu limpo,muito nevoeiro nos vales em volta da cidade,vento fraco.

Actuais 12.9ºC e 65% HR.


----------



## Liliana15 (4 Dez 2009 às 13:32)

Temperatura miníma aqui por Bragança foi de 4.3ºC, na estação cá de casa. 
E nesta altura estão 9.1ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas. . .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2009 às 14:17)

Céu com mais nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.8ºC e 67% HR.


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2009 às 15:18)

Boa tarde pessoal

A tarde aqui por Bragança segue com *9.3ºC*,até agora a máxima foi *10.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2009 às 15:59)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 8,7ºC.

Sanábria vista daqui de Bragança no domingo passado.





Hoje, já com menos neve.


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2009 às 16:24)

Ainda assim mantém bastante neve,   e quando o vento sopra daquele lado...

Por aqui temos sol, algumas nuvens e* 9,1ºC*


A mínima hoje ficou pelos *4,6ºC*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2009 às 20:16)

Boas fotografias, Dan!!!

E acredito, Z13 que quando sopre dali seja a temperatura a ver ...


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Dez 2009 às 20:29)

Dan disse:


> Céu com algumas nuvens e 8,7ºC.
> 
> Sanábria vista daqui de Bragança no domingo passado.



Um belo pano de fundo, sobretudo a 1ª.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de poucas nuvens no céu,vento fraco.

Actuais 6.9ºC e 80% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.4ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Dez 2009 às 21:21)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens e ausencia de vento.

Temp. *9.6ºC*

Temperaturas Hoje:

Mín. *6.5ºC*

Máx. *12.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2009 às 22:54)

Algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 7.0ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2009 às 02:07)

Boas, noite quente de Dezembro com a temperatura fixa nos 7,3ºC devido ao céu encoberto. O vento acalmou por completo por volta das 01h.

A mínima do dia foi de 4,2ºC e a máxima de 8,9ºC. Por volta das 11:45 ainda caíram 0,2 mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Dez 2009 às 07:47)

Bom dia e um bom FDS para todos! 

Por aqui o dia começa com o céu totalmente nublado e chuva fraca.

Vento muito fraco e 9.5ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2009 às 09:53)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro, chuva e 7,1ºC.

6,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2009 às 10:15)

Bons dias...

Por cá chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, vento fraco e temperatura agradável.

Dados oficiais 9h:

_8.5ºC
_100%HR
_10.8km/h S
_0.1mm


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2009 às 12:04)

Por aqui a chuva miudinha não pára.... 



Parece um dia de inverno daqueles do litoral...


A mínima da noite foi de *7,0ºC*

Neste momento registo *8,1ºC* e já recolhi *5,3mm*

A pressão atmosférica é que vem numa queda lenta e já está nos *1016hPa*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

Temperatura: *10,8ºC*

Precipitação: *6,3mm*

Pressão atmosférica: *1013,8hPa*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2009 às 15:48)

Por Vila Chã de Sá, céu muito nublado, vento provavelmente na ordem dos 30 a 35km/h de S a SW, chuva fraca e temperatura agradável.


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2009 às 16:40)

Boas, aqui tenho 10,1ºC, 94% hr e 1017 hPa, céu encoberto mas neste momento não chove. O acumulado do dia até este momento é de 4,4 mm. Mínima esta manhã de 6,7ºC.

Custa a acreditar que estejamos em alerta laranja por vento, o qual quase não se tem feito notar até agora.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

Chuva moderada e 8.9ºC.

-----------------------------------

Tive (só) agora a fazer as média mensais de Novembro, com os dados do Ogimet, e deparei-me com isto:

-------------

Média:

Máximas - 
	
	



```
14.8ºC
```
Mínimas - 
	
	



```
4.4
```

Média - 
	
	



```
9.6ºC
```

Precipitação: 163.8mm
-------------------------------
Medições 2009:

Média das máximas - 
	
	



```
12.7ºC
```
 (-2.1ºC)
Média das mínimas - 
	
	



```
7.8ºC
```
(+3.4ºC)

Média absoluta - 
	
	



```
8.9ºC
```
(-0.7ºC)

A precipitação está na minha assinatura e é mesmo !!!


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

Por aqui bastante nevoeiro e periodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos.

Temperatura nos 11.5ºC, vento fraco de SE, 1.0 mm de .


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2009 às 19:24)

10,0ºC e chuva fraca.


Extremos de hoje:

6,7ºC / 10,7ºC


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

Extremos do dia: *7,0ºC* a *10,9ºC*

Precipitação: *7,6mm*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

Boa noite

A minha máxima foi de 10.4ºC

Neste momento 9.0ºC e vai chovendo


----------



## psm (5 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

Quem quiser ver algo de espectacular é ver a precipitação orografica que está a acontecer na Serra da Estrela, e se pode ver pelo o radar do IM, onde é bem evidente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2009 às 00:21)

Boas noites.

Por aqui acabado chegar de Lisboa!

O dia por aqui foi de chuva quase todo o dia,mas sempre fraca,neste momento não chove,o céu está encoberto com vento fraco.

Actuais 10.6ºC e 95% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.9ºC / 10.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2009 às 01:05)

Prossegue a chuva fraca em Bragança


Neste momento 9.3ºC, a temperatura tem vindo a subir ligeiramente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2009 às 13:15)

Bons dias!

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco de S/SW.

Por aqui toda a manhã,sempre muito fraca.

Actuais 12.3ºC e 95% de HR e 1.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2009 às 14:22)

Boa tarde,

por aqui o dia tem sido de chuva fraca mas constante. Até agora recolhi apenas *7,4mm*, o que é muito pouco para aquilo que previa...

A temperatura está nos *10,5ºC*, depois de uma mínima de *9,4ºC*.


Vamos ver se a tarde justifica as visitas à janela!




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Dez 2009 às 14:33)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro.

Vento fraco (entre os 10 e os 15km/h de Sul) e temperatura nos *13.0ºC*.

Precipitação até ao momento *9.0 mm*.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2009 às 15:25)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança chove fraco e registo 10.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2009 às 16:08)

Boas tardes!

Céu encoberto,chuva fraca,vento moderado.

Actuais 12.5ºC e 97% HR.


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

Chuva fraca e 10,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

9,4ºC / 11,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2009 às 17:51)

Por aqui a chuva vai engrossando ,vento moderado.

Actuais 12.4ºC e 98% HR,precipitação até ao momento 2.5mm,e deve continuar .

Temperaturas de hoje 10.5ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

A chuva e o vento estão aumentar de intensidade,com 3.0mm.


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2009 às 18:07)

10,5ºC e chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Dez 2009 às 18:35)

Por cá o dia foi de chuva moderada a forte toda a manhã e tarde, e a noite não parece querer dar outra faceta, com chuva torrencial, vento forte e frio.

Até mais logo!


----------



## Mago (6 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

22mm de chuva desde as 00h00 UTC

Periodos de chuva, e 11ºC


----------



## Serrano (6 Dez 2009 às 19:11)

Continua a chuva na Covilhã, com o termómetro a assinalar 10 graus, tendo sido registada uma mínima de 8 graus.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Dez 2009 às 19:31)

Ela vem aí para esta noite...


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

O dia foi uma desilusão meteorológica....

Só agora desde a hora do jantar é que de facto animou! E posso assegurar que choveu mais nestas últimas 2 horas do que no resto do dia...

Extremos de temperatura: *9,4ºC* a *11,1ºC*

Precipitação total até agora: *17,8mm*

Rajada máxima: *22km/h*

Temperatura actual: *10,5ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2009 às 23:12)

Por aqui continua a chuva,por vezes moderada,vento continua com rajadas.

Actuais 11.7ºC e 97% HR e 6.0mm.


----------



## Black_Heart (7 Dez 2009 às 00:12)

Agora por aqui abrandou um pouco a intensidade da chuva, neste momento é muito mais ligeira. Segundo o site do nosso colega (meteocovilhã.com) estão 10,3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui foi mais um dia de chuva, e esta continua a cair, neste momento fraca.

Temperaturas:

Mín. 10.7 C
Máx. 13.0 C

Prec. *26.2 mm*


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

Boa noite...

Tem chovido bem aqui por Bragança

Neste momento 10.4ºC


----------



## Fil (7 Dez 2009 às 02:33)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir nas últimas horas, são as 02:30 da madrugada de um 7 de Dezembro e estão 10,6ºC... Acho que a mínima deste dia se vai dar antes das 00h da próxima noite. Quanto à precipitação, o total do dia foi de 18,8 mm, hoje vou com 2,8 mm e neste momento chove fraco.

Agora venham as geadas, que este ano já vêm tarde...


----------



## Marcos (7 Dez 2009 às 09:43)

Bom dias...Os dias 14, 15 e 16 se os modelos se mantiverem podem ser interessantes, mas digo se os modelos assim continuarem, mas como não me fio muito em modelos com mais de 60 horas....No entanto é uma situação a acompanhar pois pode bem haver uma entrada fria mais intensa que a ultima...


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2009 às 10:51)

Bom dia 


Algumas nuvens e 10,3ºC.

9,6ºC de mínima.


----------



## Z13 (7 Dez 2009 às 11:31)

Bom dia!

Algum sol, e a mínima do dia, na minha estação, é *9,3ºC* por agora, pois a temperatura tem vindo a baixar desde as 3h30 da madrugada...



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Dez 2009 às 13:29)

Boas Tardes!

Hoje o sol já brilha, apesar do céu ainda apresentar algumas nuvens.

Temperatura nos 13.6ºC e vento fraco de NW.


Precipitação registada desde as 0h: *6.5 mm*

Precipitação Dom/Seg: *32.7 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2009 às 16:04)

Boas tardes!

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.9ºC e 66% HR,desde as 0h00m 7.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

Boa tarde

Dia cinzento em Bragança, neste momento 8.3ºC


----------



## Serrano (7 Dez 2009 às 18:47)

A pouco e pouco o sol foi vencendo as nuvens, tendo-se registado uma máxima de 13.9 graus, embora de momento já estejam 8 graus, que é a mínima por enquanto. Ainda ficaram alguns restos de neve na zona da Torre...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Dez 2009 às 19:59)

Por cá o dia de ontem foi bestial, com chuva muito forte, vento com rajadas fortes e temperatura agradável, mas demais para a época.

Hoje e dia foi de chuva fraca pela manhã, com boas abertas a partir da tarde, e agora o céu é parcialmente nublado por cumulus e stratus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2009 às 20:33)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.2ºC miníma até agora,com 78% HR.

A máxima de hoje 15.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

Vi há pouco isto e reparei que o total de precipitação desde as 00h de ontem até às 00h de hoje foi de uns incríveis 72.6mm!!! 

As temperaturas é que não foram nada que preste.


----------



## Z13 (7 Dez 2009 às 22:18)

Boa noite!

Por aqui céu nublado e *7,3ºC*

Hoje o dia foi meteorologicamente interessante pelo facto da máxima alcançada ter aparecido de madrugada *11,3ºC* e a temperatura ter vindo sempre a descer desde essa altura estando agora na mínima...  











z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

Céu limpo,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (7 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

Neste momento 7,2ºC e céu muito nublado, vento fraco nos últimos minutos de NE. A máxima foi de 10,7ºC e a mínima é a temperatura actual. Precipitação do dia de 3,6 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

A temperatura vai descendo devagar,actual 8.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2009 às 02:16)

Boa noite

A mínima de ontem só foi atingida pouco antes da meia noite e foi de *7.2ºC*

Neste momento registo 6.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

Bons dias!

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas,com o sol a chegar muito fraco,vento quase nulo.

Actuais 9.4ºC e 87% HR.

A miníma desta noite 4.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2009 às 12:20)

Por aqui as nuvens cada vez mais finas,o sol vai aquecendo o ambiente,mas fraco.

Actuais 11.9ºC e 76% HR.


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2009 às 14:46)

Céu nublado e vento fraco, *10,5ºC*

A mínima do dia foi de *6,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2009 às 17:11)

Boas tardes!

A tarde por aqui foi calma e serena,como diz o povo .
O sol andou meio escondido todo o dia .
Vento praticamente não se deu por ele,fez com que o ambiente na rua não fosse desagradavél.
Neste momento toca as temperaturas começarem a descer .

Actuais 10.2ºC e 1024.0hpa e 80% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.6ºC / 12.3ºC.

E com isto tudo,amanhã já é dia de trabalho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2009 às 19:03)

Por aqui começou entrar nuvens médias,fez travão nas temperaturas,inverteu a marcha,actual 10.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2009 às 20:56)

Noite fresca e humida por estes lados. Estão *8,2ºC* e *94%* de HR...

Extremos do dia: *6,1ºC a 10,6ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2009 às 21:20)

Por aqui sigo com *8.3ºC*, céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

Tudo na mesma!

Céu muito nublado,vento nulo.

Actuais 9.9ºC e 83% HR.


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

Por aqui temperatura estancada em 8,0ºC, não desceu nem 0,1ºC desde as 20h. O céu está nublado e sem vento. Os extremos do dia foram 6,1ºC / 10,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2009 às 01:21)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui temperatura estancada em 8,0ºC, não desceu nem 0,1ºC desde as 20h. O céu está nublado e sem vento. Os extremos do dia foram 6,1ºC / 10,1ºC.



A temperatura que a minha estação indica também está "encalhada" à varias horas nos 8.3ºC

Estão a fazer falta umas geadas aqui por Bragança, têm sido muito raras neste Outono


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2009 às 12:40)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui se continua de calmaria .

Céu muito nublado,não deixou descer as temperaturas de noite,vento quase nulo.

Actuais 13.6ºC e 77% de HR.

A miníma desceu até aos 9.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2009 às 13:57)

Por aqui o céu já vai estando com algumas abertas,com o sol aparecer ,para dar um empurão nas temperaturas ,vento quase nulo .

Actuais 14.8ºC e 72% HR.

Agora vou até há Covilhâ em serviço,até logo .


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui ceu encoberto e chuviscos.

Temp. *14.2ºC* e Vento fraco de SE.

A mínima foi bem mais alta que ontem: *10.6ºC*

---------------------

Temperaturas de ontem:

Mín.: *4,5ºC*

Máx.: *12,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de muitas nuvens no céu,por vezes com abertas.
Neste momento mais limpo o céu,vento nulo.

Actuais 11.6ºC e 85% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.6ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2009 às 22:46)

Poucas nuvens,alguma neblina que se vai formando aqui pela baixa,vento nulo.

Actuais 9.9ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## Z13 (9 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

*Resumo do dia*








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2009 às 02:51)

Por cá 6,7ºC, céu limpo e alguma neblina, humidade de 90%. Pela manhã ainda houve algum chuvisco. Os extremos do dia foram 7,6ºC / 12,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2009 às 08:20)

Bom dia

5,0ºC e nevoeiro.

Mínima de 4,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2009 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

*Nevoeiro*, e *7,0ºC*

Mínima esta manhã: *3,7ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2009 às 13:11)

Boa tarde pessoal

Aqui por Bragança a minha mínima foi de 4.6ºC

Neste momento o Sol brilha e algumas nuvens povoam o céu


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

Céu limpo e 7,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,5ºC / 13,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

Boas noites!

Sol,hoje por aqui,nem vê-lo ...
Logo pela manhã,neveoeiro denso e ,que durou a manhã toda,pelas 12h.00m ainda só tinha 7.5ºC.
Depois levantou de tarde,mas continuou o céu encoberto de nuvens baixas e ainda continua.

Pela Covilhâ e Manteigas por onde andei em serviço,quando atravessei o tunél da Serra da Gardunha na A23,do outro lado da serra,um sol radioso todo o dia,tirando alguns focos de neblina que ainda havia pela manhã,há dias assim .

Actuais 9.3ºC e 86% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.6ºC / 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

Por aqui o céu muito nublado,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 8.9ºC e 87% HR.


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2009 às 23:03)

Boa noite

Está a arrefecer bem aqui por Bragança, neste momento 5.3ºC

Extremos de hoje: *4.6ºC* / *12.6ºC*


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

*Resumo do dia*







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2009 às 07:45)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e 2,2ºC por agora.

2,0ºC de mínima.


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

*Nevoeiro*


*3,3ºC* neste momento, com *98%* de HR


Mínima de *1,9ºC* esta manhã



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2009 às 12:55)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o dia nasceu de céu limpo ,as neblinas hoje de manhã foi só a roçar a cidade,muito fraco,mas nos vales do rio Tejo continua por lá em monte o nevoeiro.

Actuais 12.2ºC e 76% HR.


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2009 às 13:33)

Boas, continua o nevoeiro por aqui mas já com o sol um pouco mais visível. A temperatura é de 6,3ºC, a mínima foi de 2,0ºC.

Nesta imagem de satélite das 13h dá para ver por onde anda o nevoeiro:


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2009 às 13:47)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança tivemos uma manhã de nevoeiro que ainda persiste, neste momento registo 7.2ºC, a minha mínima foi de 2.4ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2009 às 13:53)

Cá mais para baixo o nevoeiro é mais denso e a temperatura também mais baixa.

5,7ºC por agora com 1,9ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

Por aqui vão passando nuvens altas ,deixando o sol meio envorgolhado ,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 12.7ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2009 às 16:06)

Boa tarde

Hoje o nevoeiro está muito resistente aqui em Bragança, a minha estação marca 7.4ºC


----------



## Serrano (11 Dez 2009 às 18:17)

Algumas nuvens altas foram incomodando o sol ao longo do dia, tendo sido registada uma máxima de 12.9 graus. Vamos ver se os 5 graus que constam como mínima serão batidos até às 24 horas, porque já estão 7 graus a esta hora.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2009 às 20:10)

Boa noite

Hoje o nevoeiro foi uma constante aqui em Bragança, neste momento registo 5.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (11 Dez 2009 às 20:11)

Boas noites...

Depois de algum tempo de retiro, por obrigação escolar, eis-me (temporariamente) de volta.

O dia de hoje foi marcado por uma mínima oficial de 4.2ºC, nevoeiro pela manhã, geada nalgumas zonas perto dos rios(?!) e sol e algum vento ao longo da tarde.

Neste momento, fresco, céu limpo e neblina nos vales, a tender para se expandir e 6.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de poucas nuvens,algum sol,vento fraco.

Actualmente,céu limpo,noite muita húmida,vento fraco.

Actuais 9.9ºC e 92% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.1ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2009 às 22:16)

Nevoeiro e 2,7ºC


Extremos de hoje:

1,9ºC / 6,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2009 às 22:23)

Por agora minha estação indica 3.4ºC

O nevoeiro continua presente

Os extremos da minha estação: *2.4ºC/7.5ºC*


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

A mínima aqui foi de 2,0ºC mas parece estar prestes a ser batida pois a temperatura actual é de 2,1ºC. A máxima deu-se às 00h com 8,3ºC. Continua o nevoeiro denso, que não levantou em todo o dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

Céu limpo,vento nulo.

Actuais 9.3ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

*Resumo*

Muito nevoeiro durante todo o dia...  










z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Dez 2009 às 01:02)

boa noite malta

infelizmente no domingo passado o meu computador deu o berro  la esta para arranjar por isso nao tenho aparecido... estou a escerver atravez de um portatil gentilmente emprestado por um primo meu... vou fazer um pequeno resumo da semana: 

domingo dia 6 - ceu encoberto, chuva moderada acompanhada com vento moderado de S  max: 13.5ºC min: 11.7ºC

segunda dia 7 - ceu muito nublado, sem chuva 
                      min: 7.2ºC max: 13.1ºC

terça dia 8 - ceu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado no final do dia          min: 6.4ºC   max: 14.2ºC

quarta dia 9 - ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas 
                    min: 8.7ºC     max: 18.3ºC

quinta dia 10 - ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas
                     min: 4.3ºC  max: 16.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Dez 2009 às 01:14)

o dia hoje (sexta) veio com ceu limpo e alguma neblina sobre o rio, e com geada...
o dia esteve poco nublado por nuvens altas e o vento soprou fraquito...

max: 17.4ºC 
min: 4.2ºC

neste momento estou em gouveia, o ceu esta limpinho, e sopra um ventinho muito fresquinho 

actuais: 6.5ºC
HR: 41%
vento: fraco de E
press: 1016 hPa


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia

Por agora -0,9ºC e nevoeiro.


-1,3ºC de mínima com formação de gelo em muitas superfícies.


----------



## CidadeNeve (12 Dez 2009 às 10:05)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por agora -0,9ºC e nevoeiro.
> 
> ...



Acho que nos proximos dias vais bater a minima de 8 de Janeiro... 

Pela Covilhã, de momento 8 graus no centro da cidade... a noite não foi assim tão fria cá por cima, embora nos baixos com humidade, a inversão térmica terá certamente feito das suas... o que nos trará a próxima semana?


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2009 às 10:30)

Bons dias...

Por cá a noite foi fresca, podia ter sido mais, mas enfim...
A mínima ficou.-se pelos (_tambores, pff_)... 4.7ºC. UAU. Bah!

Agora céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e médias, vento moderado, geralmente de NE e 5.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2009 às 10:45)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o sol anda meio tapado por nuvens altas,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 12.1ºC e 72% HR.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2009 às 10:54)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Acho que nos proximos dias vais bater a minima de 8 de Janeiro...





.....

Esta manhã, gotas geladas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2009 às 12:10)

Nuvens altas,vento muito fraco.

Actuais,nos ultimos minutos têm vindo a subir bem  14.0ºC e 65% HR.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2009 às 12:55)

3,4ºC e o nevoeiro está a dissipar.


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2009 às 14:58)

Dan disse:


> .....
> 
> Esta manhã, gotas geladas.





Bonito pormenor, Dan!  


Por aqui está sol, *8,8ºC* e uma humidade que ainda anda em *98%*


A mínima por aqui esta manhã também foi negativa! *-0,3ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2009 às 15:09)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança tive a primeira mínima negativa deste Outono, e foi de *-0.1ºC*

O nevoeiro dissipou ao final da manhã, e neste momento registo 8.1ºC

Bela foto Dan , na zona Oeste da cidade perto do Modelo também havia algum gelo(pouco)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2009 às 15:10)

Por aqui o ambiente vai estando agradavél,nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.2ºC e 68% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.4ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2009 às 15:53)

Boa tarde

Tive a olhar para o valor da temperatura das estações do IM e reparei que a estação de Mogadouro indica*17.6ºC*, valor que me parece errado de todo, as restantes estações do Nordeste apresentam valores inferiores a 10ºC


----------



## Veterano (12 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde
> Tive a olhar para o valor da temperatura das estações do IM e reparei que a estação de Mogadouro indica*17.6ºC*, valor que me parece errado de todo, as restantes estações do Nordeste apresentam valores inferiores a 10ºC



  Mogadouro parece ser a ovelha negra de Trás-Os-Montes.

  Boa foto, Dan. O Inverno está a chegar...


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Dez 2009 às 17:34)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui o dia até foi agradável, o céu pouco nublado (algumas nuvens altas), vento fraco e o termometro a subir até aos *14.5ºC* depois de uma madrugada fresca em que a mínima foi de *6.2ºC*.

Por agora ainda estão *12.5ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

~boa tarde 

por gouveia a noite foi calma e fria... 
o dia chegou com ceu limpo, e geada por todos os lados, nas zonas viradas a norte onde nao bate o sol, a geada aguentou-se ate ao meio dia
durante a tarde o ceu comecoui a ficar nublado por nuvens altas, e o vento começou a sopar fraco.
neste momento o ceu esta praticamente limpo e o vento continua...

min: 4.1ºC
max: 13.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2009 às 17:51)

Dan disse:


> .....
> 
> Esta manhã, gotas geladas.



Simplesmente...


DIVINAL


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2009 às 18:12)

6,0ºC e algumas nuvens.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,3ºC / 7,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2009 às 18:14)

Nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.0ºC e 84% HR.


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2009 às 18:24)

*4,6ºC

98% de HR*


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2009 às 19:34)

Boa noite

Em Bragança já estão 3.7ºC, esta noite parece que vai ser fria por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

Tudo calmo ,com 8.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2009 às 20:55)

*1,6ºC* e já alguma geada por aqui


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

Interessante o que acaba de se passar por aqui, a temperatura estava a cair normalmente e de há uns minutos para cá o vento virou para NE e aumentou um pouco de intensidade e de repente a humidade caiu de 80% para os 53% actuais. A temperatura subiu de 3,2ºC para os actuais 4,8ºC. E parece continuar a aumentar e a humidade a descer... Pelos vistos na estação do Z13 não aconteceu nada disto, deve ser da minha localização no alto de uma encosta. 

Os extremos de hoje são: -1,0ºC / 8,6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2009 às 22:30)

Fil disse:


> Interessante o que acaba de se passar por aqui, a temperatura estava a cair normalmente e de há uns minutos para cá o vento virou para NE e aumentou um pouco de intensidade e de repente a humidade caiu de 80% para os 53% actuais. A temperatura subiu de 3,2ºC para os actuais 4,8ºC. E parece continuar a aumentar e a humidade a descer... Pelos vistos na estação do Z13 não aconteceu nada disto, deve ser da minha localização no alto de uma encosta.
> 
> Os extremos de hoje são: -1,0ºC / 8,6ºC.



Na minha estação também não notei nenhuma subida da temperatura, esta continua a descer lentamente e vai em *1.7ºC*, e a humidade nos 88%


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2009 às 22:46)

*0,5ºC*

*98%* de HR




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

Não está obviamente actualizado mas Carrazêda deve ir bem na frente... às 21h no IM já ia por aí abaixo com 0,6º...

Nunca me vou esquecer daquele Novembro de 2007 em que foi até ao fim de escala...


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

*0,7ºC* actuais


Extremos do dia:  *-0,3ºC*  a  *9,1ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

Z13 disse:


> *0,7ºC* actuais
> 
> 
> Extremos do dia:  *-0,3ºC*  a  *9,1ºC*



Diria que a tua estação não dura muito mais até começar a sofrer do mal das inflações das Oregon WMR100. Já se nota... 

Mas espero que dure bem mais que isso. 

Ainda bem que tens um abrigo e estás a adiar a avaria.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

Fil disse:


> Interessante o que acaba de se passar por aqui, a temperatura estava a cair normalmente e de há uns minutos para cá o vento virou para NE e aumentou um pouco de intensidade e de repente a humidade caiu de 80% para os 53% actuais. A temperatura subiu de 3,2ºC para os actuais 4,8ºC. E parece continuar a aumentar e a humidade a descer... Pelos vistos na estação do Z13 não aconteceu nada disto, deve ser da minha localização no alto de uma encosta.
> 
> Os extremos de hoje são: -1,0ºC / 8,6ºC.



Deve estar com algum problema a tua estação..não achas?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 7.5ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

ferreira5 disse:


> Deve estar com algum problema a tua estação..não achas?



Definitivamente, não tem nenhum problema. Isto é muito normal acontecer em dias de inversão. Está alguma vento e a temperatura anda num sobe e desce constante. É devido ao local onde me encontro, o ar frio vai todo para o fundo do vale. No ano passado numa noite a diferença era de 14ºC entre a minha casa (12ºC) e a zona do IPB (-2ºC).

Neste momento 5,0ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

A minha estação é muito amadora mas os valores que apresenta costumam ser bastante parecidos com a dos meus colegas Brigantinos, é uma Geonaute WS900, comprada na Decathlon 


Neste momento 1.5ºC

Extremos do dia 12 de Dezembro: -0.1ºC/8.6ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia


Céu quase sem nuvens e 1,5ºC.

-0,1ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

sol e *2,8ºC* por agora


Mínima de *-1,2ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2009 às 11:26)

Bons dias...

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado por stratocumulus, vento muito forte, com rajadas bem perto dos 60km/h, 3.2ºC(sensação térmica de 0.9ºC!) e geada aqui perto, visto que a mínima foi de 3.8ºC no Campo, e agente aqui em menor altitude sofre de inversões térmicas(felizmente); às 7:30 estavam 0.4ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2009 às 16:00)

Boas tardes !

Hoje já se pode dizes que está ,este vento de Norte .

Céu limpo,vento forte.

Actuais 8.4ºC e 1006.0hpa e 52% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje até ao momento 5.2ºC / 10.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2009 às 17:09)

Por aqui o sol já se foi,a partir da agora,a temperatura é sempre a descer desengatado .

Actuais 7.1ºC e 55% HR.


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2009 às 17:40)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NE e uma temperatura de 4,4ºC em queda. A máxima foi de 6,2ºC e de manhã tive uma frustrante mínima de 0,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

Por aqui hoje está mais frio do que ontem! 


Neste momento céu limpo e *3,8ºC* com *41%* de HR.


A máxima hoje foi de *8,8ºC*.


A minima da madrugada foi de *-1,2ºC* mas creio que poderá ser batida antes da meia-noite! 





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2009 às 18:15)

Vento fresco,com 5.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

3,3ºC com algumas nuvens a leste.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,1ºC / 6,9ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2009 às 18:51)

Boa tarde

Dia algo frio de sol e céu limpo, os extremos foram:

Mín: 0.3ºC
Máx: 6.3ºC

Vai arrefecendo por aqui, neste momento 3.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

Temp: *2,4ºC*


HR: *43%*


----------



## Serrano (13 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

Depois de uma máxima de 7.3 graus, a temperatura continua a descer e está de momento em 2 graus, o que iguala a mínima de hoje, que deverá agora ser registada até à meia noite.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

*Boas noites...*

Por cá o dia foi de frio, com a máxima a 6.3ºC, vento moderado a forte, com rajada máxima aos 64.8km/h e algumas nuvens, em especial stratocumulus.

A temperatura cai e bem desde há 2h atrás, e oficialmente, estão 2.9ºC(19h) em Viseu, que coincide com as medições caseiras daqui!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2009 às 20:22)

Vento mais calmo,com 4.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2009 às 20:23)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Vento mais calmo,com 4.9ºC.



Por aqui vento fraco, céu limpo e a temperatura caiu para os 1.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2009 às 20:33)

2,5ºC e céu nublado.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,1ºC / 6,9ºC


----------



## ACalado (13 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

2.2ºc com muito vento. Noite bastante fria


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Dez 2009 às 21:20)

boa noite
por gouveia o dia chegou com sol e muito vento, e frio e assim esteve durante todo o dia... 

neste momento ja estou em santa comba, aqui o vento sopra com intensidade e o ceu esta limpo... 

actuais: 4.7ºC
hr: 73%
vento: fraco a moderado de NE 
press: 1006 - e a descer


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

Boas noites...

Por agora temperatura estável nos 1.8ºC, devido ao aumento de nebulosidade e de humidade.

Vento com algumas intensidade, novamente.


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Boa noite!


Por aqui *1,4ºC* estagnados....



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

Z13 disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> 
> Por aqui *1,4ºC* estagnados....
> ...



Por aqui a temperatura parecia que ía saltitando alegremente até ao negativos mas agora parece ter encalhado nos 1.8ºC


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2009 às 21:46)

Pela imagem de satélite, parece que está a entrar alguma nebulosidade...
Não sei se não poderá infuenciar a queda das temperaturas.


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2009 às 21:47)

É devido ao céu estar nublado, mas nas próximas horas deverá limpar. Aqui tenho 1,1ºC e vento fraco de vários sentidos.

Máxima de 6,2ºC e mínima de 0,1ºC, que espero que ainda seja batida antes das 00h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2009 às 21:50)

Por aqui o vento voltou,com 4.3ºC.


----------



## ACalado (13 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

1.2ºc com algum vento


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

Por aqui entrei oficialmente nos negativos: *-0,2ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Dez 2009 às 23:06)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui também já chegou o .

Temperatura actual: *2.6ºC*.

Vento fraco na ordem dos 10 km/h de N.

Na estação o Wind Chill é *0ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Céu limpo,vento moderado e bem .

Actuais 3.7ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## jonaslor (13 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

sigo com 1,9ºC e vento

muito frio


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2009 às 23:23)

Por aqui estava a descer bem até que chegou aos 0,1ºC (mínima desta manhã), parou e subiu para os 0,3ºC e está assim há mais de meia hora...


----------



## Liliana15 (13 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Ola boa noite.
Aqui por Bragança estão 0.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui estava a descer bem até que chegou aos 0,1ºC (mínima desta manhã), parou e subiu para os 0,3ºC e está assim há mais de meia hora...



Não se queixem que aqui ainda vai quase nos 10ºC...


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Finalmente igualei a mínima da madrugada... *(-1,2ºC)*

Pensei q fosse mais fácil, tendo em conta a queda de temperatura ao final da tarde...


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

*Resumo do dia*







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

Aqui o meu termómetro esteve à espera que chegassem as 00h para descer e assim não ter uma mínima negativa...  Os extremos do dia ficam-se pelos 0,1ºC / 6,2ºC. Neste momento -0,4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

Fil disse:


> Aqui o meu termómetro esteve à espera que chegassem as 00h para descer e assim não ter uma mínima negativa...  Os extremos do dia ficam-se pelos 0,1ºC / 6,2ºC. Neste momento -0,4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.



Também me aconteceu a mesma coisa, às 23:59 chegou aos 0.0ºC

Extremos: 0.0ºC/6.3ºC

Depois da meia noite  já caiu para os -0.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2009 às 00:48)

por aqui continua o vento fraco a moderado e muito 
o ceu esta a ficar nublado 

actual: 3.2ºC
vento: fraco a moderado 
hr: 72%


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2009 às 02:47)

Boa madrugada

Aqui pela Capital do Nordeste, a temperatura vai descendo para valores cada vez mais negativos

A minha estação marca: -2.1ºC

Os outros membros Brigantinos:

Fil: -2.0ºC
Z13: -3.4ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2009 às 07:50)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e -2,5ºC pora agora.


-3,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Dez 2009 às 08:37)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui a temperatura vai subindo devagarinho. *2.1 C*.

O céu está limpo e o vento sopra muito fraco.

--------------

A Meteorologista que está hoje no "Bom dia Portugal" disse que podiamos ver neve a cotas baixas, *O que até podia ser engraçado*. Isto se houver precipitação antes da entrada do ar quente. 

Isto claro para o final do dia de amanhã.


----------



## jonaslor (14 Dez 2009 às 08:47)

Bom dia.
Minima de 0,2ºC.
Neste momento sigo com céum limpo, 0,6ºC e vento


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 08:59)

Temperatura hoje às 7h.
O interior norte e centro com as temperaturas mais baixas do país.


----------



## CidadeNeve (14 Dez 2009 às 10:06)

Pela Covilhã, está muito frio. 

1,9ºC neste momento, where i stand... alguem sabe a que horas é que a protceçao civil lança os alertas? preciso de saber se tenho que estar precavido amanha e quarta...


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2009 às 10:18)

Céu limpo e ainda -1,1ºC.

Afinal a mínima de hoje acabou por ficar em -4,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2009 às 11:24)

Bom dia

Aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos *-3.5ºC*, neste momento estão 1.2ºC


----------



## Serrano (14 Dez 2009 às 11:29)

Finalmente uma mínima negativa, visto que o meu termómetro desceu até -0.9 graus. De momento, estão 4 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes !

Hoje não se pode andar na rua ,ambiente está gelado.

Céu limpo,vento muito forte com rajadas.

Actuais 7.0ºC e 49% HR.

Nova actualização das temperaturas de ontem 3.4ºC / 10.1ºC.


----------



## Mago (14 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

Boa tarde

Muito frio por aqui, minima de -1,9ºC
Agora 2,8ºC, céu pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2009 às 14:10)

Por aqui continua o vento forte e .

Actuais 7.6ºC e 45% HR,máx.rajada de vento foi de 37.4km/h pelas 12h21m .

A miníma foi de 1.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Dez 2009 às 16:37)

Boa Tarde!

Por aqui o céu apresenta apenas algumas nuvens no lado Este (como se pode ver na foto).





A temperatura iniciou a descida, estando agora nos *5.6ºC* depois de uma máxima de apenas *6.6ºC*.

O vento sopra fraco de Norte.

A mínima até ao momento é de *0.5ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (14 Dez 2009 às 16:44)

Aqui vão umas temperaturas agradáveis da Serra da Estrela às 15:20 horas:

Penhas Douradas -3ºC
Piornos -5ºC
Torre -9ºC

Podem consultar os dados no site das Estradas de Portugal.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2009 às 17:29)

lol olha assim de repente parece que estamos na Russia ora vejam la isto!!!

*Bragança*





alguem me pode dizer donde foram tirar esta barbaridade?!!?!?!(modelos)


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> lol olha assim de repente parece que estamos na Russia ora vejam la isto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa ""previsão"" refere-se a que Localidade? 

Aqui por Bragança registo neste momento *2.5ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2009 às 17:40)

MSantos disse:


> Essa ""previsão"" refere-se a que Localidade?
> 
> Aqui por Bragança registo neste momento *2.5ºC*



Pois :S o entusiasmo foi tanto que ate me eskeci!

Bragança


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2009 às 17:59)

Boas, por aqui tenho agora 1,9ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE. A mínima foi de -3,1ºC e a máxima de 4,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2009 às 19:03)

Boas noites !

A tarde foi de céu limpo,vento veio a perder velocidade durante as ultimas horas.

Actuais 4.1ºC e 57% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.3ºC / 7.7ºC.


----------



## amarusp (14 Dez 2009 às 19:04)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e a temperatura a descer lentamente, agora com:1,6ºC


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

Por esta zona, já -1.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

> *Frio: Autoridades espalham gelo nas estradas de Vila Real e Bragança para prevenir gelo *
> 
> 
> Vila Real, 14 Dez (Lusa) - As autoridades estão a espalhar sal nas principais estradas dos distritos de Vila Real e Bragança como medida preventiva contra a acumulação de gelo ou neve, disse fonte da protecção civil.
> ...



Fonte: Expresso


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 19:31)

AnDré disse:


> Fonte: Expresso



As autoridades deste país finalmente vão agir antes de os desastre acontecerem, é preciso espalhar gelo para evitar o gelo (risos à parte acho uma iniciativa, mas acho que se devia ter extendido a mais pontos do país).


----------



## vinc7e (14 Dez 2009 às 20:00)

N_Fig disse:


> As autoridades deste país finalmente vão agir antes de os desastre acontecerem, é preciso espalhar gelo para evitar o gelo (risos à parte acho uma iniciativa, mas acho que se devia ter extendido a mais pontos do país).



Espalhar gelo? :s


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

N_Fig disse:


> As autoridades deste país finalmente vão agir antes de os desastre acontecerem, é preciso espalhar gelo para evitar o gelo (risos à parte acho uma iniciativa, mas acho que se devia ter extendido a mais pontos do país).



Todos os invernos são espalhadas toneladas de sal nas estradas da região. 


...........

Algum vento e 0,8ºC


Extremos de hoje:

-4,1ºC / 6,2ºC


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Vai caindo a pique por aqui. 

-2.1ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Dez 2009 às 20:30)

0.9ºC (Viseu) na minha recém adquirida estação meteorológica.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

Por cá o dia foi quentinho, com mínima de *-1.2ºC*(finalmente negativa...) e máxima de *5.5ºC*.

Agora estão já 0.4ºC(-3.2ºC de windchill),vento fraco a moderado e neblina nos vales aqui perto.
Ai que geada aí vem(de manhã já foi bem intensa...)


----------



## amarusp (14 Dez 2009 às 21:11)

Temperatura agradável: 1,3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

A temperatura cai, apesar de pouco, já vai nos 0.0ºC!!!

O vento é nulo, neblina nos vales e céu estreladíssimo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Dez 2009 às 21:44)

Pedro disse:


> A temperatura cai, apesar de pouco, já vai nos 0.0ºC!!!
> 
> O vento é nulo, neblina nos vales e céu estreladíssimo.



Aqui na cidade tenho 0.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

Finalmente uma noite gelada por aqui! 

*Temperatura actual: -2,4ºC*

Os extremos do dia foram de *-4,8ºC* a *8,5ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Veterano (14 Dez 2009 às 21:53)

Z13 disse:


> Finalmente uma noite gelada por aqui!
> 
> *Temperatura actual: -2,4ºC*
> 
> z z z z z z z z z z z z



  E geada com fartura, deve estar tudo a ficar branquinho...


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Veterano disse:


> E geada com fartura, deve estar tudo a ficar branquinho...



Os carros já têm uma bela camada!!! Pobres viaturas....


Agora, *-2,7ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

Z13 disse:


> Os extremos do dia foram de *-4,8ºC* a *8,5ºC*




Assim sim Agora venha a neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 3.6ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## ACalado (14 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

Por aqui neste momento estão 1ºc tive uma máxima de 3.7ºc


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2009 às 22:24)

Agora -0.5ºC, geada, neblina nos vales e céu limpo.

Até amanhã bem pela manhã...

---------------------------

Segundo a EP, a Torre levava uns incríveis -10ºC pelas 21h!!!


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2009 às 22:36)

boa noite

por estes lados o dia chegou com vento fraco, e geada nas zonas mais abrigadas
as temperaturas nao subiram muito por aqui, o dia esteve com ceu limpo e o vento parou por volta das 10h... 

neste momento o ceu esta limpo, sem vento e quando sai do trabalho as 20.00h ja tinha o carro braquinho de geada

min: 0.1ºC
max: 6.8ºC
actual: 0.5ºC
vento: ausente 
HR: 98%
press: 1014 hPa - estavel


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2009 às 22:43)

*T: -3,3ºC

HR: 74%*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2009 às 22:54)

Por agora registo *-1.9ºC*

Os extremos da minha estação: -3.5ºC/4.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

tudo calmo por aqui, actual: -0.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

Vento fraco,com 3.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

a temperatura subiu de -0.4ºC para os 1.1ºC na ultima meia hora...


----------



## jonaslor (14 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

boa noite

temp: -1,6º C


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Z13 disse:


> *T: -3,3ºC
> 
> HR: 74%*
> 
> ...



Que maravilha...


----------



## rochas (14 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Boa noite a todo o pessoal, 

Aqui por Oleiros - CB : temp: -2,5º C


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

Neste momento a minha estação marca o simpatico valor de *-2.8ºC*

Vamos lá ver até onde a temperatura vai cair


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

Bom...  cheguei aos *-4,0ºC* e está na hora da caminha!!!


Não se esqueçam de deixar uma torneirinha a pingar, para não rebentarem com o contador da água, pelo menos para aqueles que o têm na rua, como eu!


Até amanhã


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Dez 2009 às 01:11)

a temperatura subiu ate aos 1.7ºC estando estavel desde a 00.30h 
o vento apareceu, sopra fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas de N 
a pressao sobe para os 1015


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2009 às 03:04)

Neste momento céu limpo, vento em calma e uma temperatura de -4,1ºC. Os extremos do dia foram: -3,1ºC / 4,7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2009 às 03:18)

Fil disse:


> Neste momento céu limpo, vento em calma e uma temperatura de -4,1ºC. Os extremos do dia foram: -3,1ºC / 4,7ºC.



Por aqui ainda não passei a barreira dos -4ºC

Neste momento -3.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2009 às 08:44)

Muito frio por Vise...

Já há muito tempo que não via uma ribeira aqui perto completamente parada, com gelo de espessura de quase 5cm!!!Geada q.b. por todo o lado e vento fraco.

A mínima oficial foi de -2.2ºC, mas por cá a temperatura apesar de o sol marcar já presença, desce ligeiramente, e sigo agora com -4.3ºC!


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Céu limpo.
Mínima de -2,1ºC.
Sigo com -1,6º C


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 09:22)

Temperaturas às 7h e às 8h.












Destaque para a descida em Carrazêda de Ansiães, que passou de *-4,7ºC* para *-6,8ºC* nessa hora. 


De destacar ainda que a temperatura na estação da Torre já deu um pulo.
Estava às 8h com -3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2009 às 09:25)

Tempo quentito_(ironia pura)_ com temperatura actual nos -3.7ºCºC e -3.9ºC de windchill.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e -3,6ºC.

-6,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Dez 2009 às 09:48)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> 
> Céu limpo e -3,6ºC.
> ...







Hummm.... -6ºC de mínima....


----------



## Mago (15 Dez 2009 às 09:58)

Bom Dia

A Minima por aqui foi de -3,9ºC


----------



## Serrano (15 Dez 2009 às 10:24)

A mínima do meu termómetro foi -2.4 graus, mas às 09:30h passei no Alto de São Gião com -2.5 graus no termómetro do carro. Na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 4 graus.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2009 às 10:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Hummm.... -6ºC de mínima....





Ainda -1,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Dez 2009 às 10:38)

bom dia 

por aqui a noite foi com vento fraco e com algumas rajadas moderadas de N a temperatura durante a noite subiu e voltou a descer
o dia veio com geada nas partes mais abrigadas, que em alguns locais baixos perdurou do dia para o outro... 
neste momento o vento continua fraco e ceu limpo...

min: -0.4ºC batida ontem as 22.40h, 
as 60.00h de hoje estavam 0.5ºC

actual: 4.1ºC
vento: fraco de NE
HR: 91%
press: 1016 hPa


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2009 às 10:38)

Aqui na Alexandre Herculano, centro da cidade, *-1,7ºC* actuais



A mínima na minha estação, Flor da Ponte, *-6,3ºC*.

Muito longe dos -8,6ºC de 8 de Janeiro...


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2009 às 11:13)

Boam dia

Para não destoar dos outros membros Bringantinos, eu tive a mínima bastante simpatica de  *-5.0ºC*

Por agora já saí do terreno negativo e registo 0.2ºC, o céu está limpo

Esta foi a segunda mínima mais baixa do ano que registei, a mínima mais baixa foi de -6.3ºC no dia 8 de janeiro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o dia nasceu com o céu totalmente limpo,vento muito fraco,com muito frio.

Neste momento vão aparecendo algumas nuvens altas,vento já se vai notando.

Actuais 7.3ºC e 44% HR.

A miníma desta noite 0.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2009 às 14:16)

Mais nuvens altas,ambiente fresco na rua,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 7.1ºC e 44% HR.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2009 às 14:33)

Céu limpo e 3,9ºC por agora.




.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2009 às 14:53)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança o céu está limpo e a minha estação marca 4.0ºC

Venha a neve


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2009 às 16:39)

Pôr-do-sol com 3,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-6,0ºC / 4,4ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2009 às 16:58)

Neste momento registo 2.4ºC o céu ainda está limpo em Bragança


----------



## Serrano (15 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

0.7 graus assinalava a estação do MeteoCovilhã às 17 horas, enquando na Serra registavam-se as seguintes temperaturas às 15:40h segundo o site Estradas de Portugal:
Penhas Douradas -2ºC
Piornos -3ºC
Torre +1ºC ???


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

Anoitece por Bragança com *+2,4ºC*



A máxima ficou em +7,4ºC, no período em que a minha estação esteve a "arder" ao sol!



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Dez 2009 às 18:27)

Boas noites!

Por aqui o céu começou a encobrir durante, estando agora muito nublado.

O vento sopra fraco de SE.

Temperatura actual: *4.2ºC*.

Será que poderei ver neve esta noite por aqui???

Temperaturas:

Mín. *- 0.5ºC* (1ª mín. negativa deste Outono, com formação de gelo e geada)

Máx. *6.9ºC*


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2009 às 18:38)

Entrei agora  oficialmente nos negativos!


*-0,3ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

Z13 disse:


> Entrei agora  oficialmente nos negativos!
> 
> 
> *-0,3ºC*
> ...



Eu também já estou em terreno negativo, por aqui a temperatura é de *-0.1ºC*

Por aqui estamos à espera da chegada da NEVE


----------



## ACalado (15 Dez 2009 às 19:03)

Por aqui 0.4ºc com neblusidade vai ser uma luta contra a temperatura  

webcam já em directo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

2.9ºC na minha estação. Fracote para quem deseja tanto um pouco de neve, não? Que dizem?


----------



## amarusp (15 Dez 2009 às 19:17)

Céu nublado, vento fraco e meio grau positivo de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

Boas noites !

A tarde por aqui foi só o aumento das nuvens estando neste momento muito nublado,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 4.5ºC e 55% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 0.3ºC / 7.6ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

Hoje, excepcionalmente, na Guarda já com -1.1º e à esperinha da dita cuja.
Desta vez , não fiz a coisa por menos...
Darei notícias assim que a ocasião justifique...


----------



## Mago (15 Dez 2009 às 20:00)

0ºC aqui agora....


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2009 às 20:05)

nimboestrato disse:


> Hoje, excepcionalmente, na Guarda já com -1.1º e à esperinha da dita cuja.
> Desta vez , não fiz a coisa por menos...
> Darei notícias assim que a ocasião justifique...



Assim é que se fala!
Para quem quer mesmo ver neve, é uma das regiões que aconselho a visitar.


----------



## CidadeNeve (15 Dez 2009 às 20:09)

nimboestrato disse:


> Hoje, excepcionalmente, na Guarda já com -1.1º e à esperinha da dita cuja.
> Desta vez , não fiz a coisa por menos...
> Darei notícias assim que a ocasião justifique...



Caro Conterrâneo

Fez bem em vir, eu próprio migrei para estas bandas há 8 anos e não me desiludi. Se calhar até eu proprio vou da covlhã a guarda, conforme a resistencia ao frio, porque por aí já estão -1,1...

por aqui, +1. a que horas entra a chuva aqui para a zona? alguem sabe?


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Dez 2009 às 20:16)

ac_cernax disse:


> Temperatura actual: *4.2ºC*.



Por aqui não mexe desde o último _post_ as 18:30.

Estão os mesmos *4.2ºC*

Vento fraco de ESTE.

Asssim não há condições....


----------



## *Marta* (15 Dez 2009 às 20:20)

Pois eu também já cá estou, na Guarda, a sensivelmente 1000 metros de altitude!! 
Estou à espera dela. É quando quiser!!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Dez 2009 às 20:29)

Isto aqui não está a correr bem. Subiu. Actuais 3.3ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

Boa noite.
Céu muito nublado.
Sigo 0,5ºC e como qualquer um, à espera da neve. :


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

Por cá a mínima foi de -4.2ºC(observada), menos 2ºC e fazia a mínima do ano(-6.1ºC).

Agora céu muito nublado, vento moderado, durante o dia chegou a estar bem forte, 0.3ºC, e esperando neve para amanhã pela manhã, uma boa camada, que deverá desaparecer com o passar do dia.

Não podemos ter tudo!


----------



## snowstorm (15 Dez 2009 às 20:45)

jonaslor disse:


> Boa noite.
> Céu muito nublado.
> Sigo 0,5ºC e como qualquer um, à espera da neve. :


E eu espero pelas suas novidades, por aqui ainda nada, em vila Franca... falo da chuva claro


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2009 às 20:47)

snowstorm disse:


> E eu espero pelas suas novidades, por aqui ainda nada, em vila Franca... falo da chuva claro




Cá estarei para as novidades, no entanto estou um pouco céptico.
Vamos ver...


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2009 às 20:51)

jonaslor disse:


> Cá estarei para as novidades, no entanto estou um pouco céptico.
> Vamos ver...



Ela há-de aparecer.

Entretanto, vou fazer meu dever de estudante, deitar cedo, que amanhã toca cedo a alvorada, e ainda bem, existe mais probabilidade de ver neve de verdade..

Até amanhã e boas noite.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Por aqui continuamos a descer, nas duas estações online uma marca -1,2º (acho que é do Fil) e a outra -3,2º! (que peço desculpa mas não me lembro de quem é!)


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2009 às 21:04)

Pedro disse:


> Ela há-de aparecer.
> 
> Entretanto, vou fazer meu dever de estudante, deitar cedo, que amanhã toca cedo a alvorada, e ainda bem, existe mais probabilidade de ver neve de verdade..
> 
> Até amanhã e boas noite.




Sobretudo nos arredores e zonas  altas é mais provável ela aparecer.
Mas pode ser que hajam surpresas. 
Boa sorte!


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

Já -4.1ºc.


----------



## ACalado (15 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

aqui 1ºc com o céu nublado o que é bom sinal

todo o interior está muito similar a nível de temperaturas

Manteigas 1ºc
Loriga 0ºc
Covilhã 1ºc


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

Acabei agora de chegar da rua, já se vê bastante geada sobre os carros,está frio

A minha estação marca -1.7ºC


----------



## GARFEL (15 Dez 2009 às 21:34)

boas 
aqui por tomar
depois da estação marcar uns incriveis -5.6 na madrugada
a temperatura desde as 5 da tarde não para de....
... subir   
estão 7 graus


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

GARFEL disse:


> boas
> aqui por tomar
> depois da estação marcar uns incriveis -5.6 na madrugada
> a temperatura desde as 5 da tarde não para de....
> ...



Aqui um pouco mais acima por C. Bonjardim a temperatura não mexe praticamente nada à horas... tenho os mesmos *4.2ºC*.

Se já está assim agora, nem quero ver quando chegar a precipitação.

Para não falar no vento entre os 10 e os 15 km/h de Leste, também parece não ajudar.

Isto parece que não vai dar em nada....


----------



## Marcos (15 Dez 2009 às 22:00)

Aqui em Celorico da beira a 590 metros altitude, o termometro marca +1,8ºc, sempre a descer...estou á espera tambem da neve, a precipitação aqui na beira alta deve entrar por vola das 2 e meia da manha mais coisa menos coisa o que dá boas hipoteses de neve....estou atento...


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2009 às 22:05)

Boas, aqui tenho -2,1ºC e céu limpo. A mínima foi de -4,9ºC e a máxima de 3,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2009 às 22:13)

Céu ainda limpo e temperatura estagnada nos *-3,2ºC*....


Humidade de 82%.

Pergunta: A humidade relativa do ar faz variar a cota de neve? Ou esta depende apenas de factores térmicos? Alguém sabe?



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

Céu nublado.
1,8ºC.

Parece que a temp começa a subir


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2009 às 22:51)

Curioso:

*22:29 * 	1.8 °C  	 
*22:34 *	1.3 °C 	
*22:39 *	1.2 °C 	
*22:44 *	1.7 °C

Em 16m alterações em termos de temp.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Dez 2009 às 22:53)

Z13 disse:


> Céu ainda limpo e temperatura estagnada nos *-3,2ºC*....
> 
> 
> Humidade de 82%.
> ...



Está aqui um tópico que têm algumas opiniões.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...o-de-neve-calculo-cota-temperaturas-1615.html

---------------

Por aqui para não variar sigo com os 4.2ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

ac_cernax disse:


> Está aqui um tópico que têm algumas opiniões.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...o-de-neve-calculo-cota-temperaturas-1615.html
> 
> ---------------




Obrigado ac_cernax!

Era mesmo isto que eu andava à procura!


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

parece-me que a precipitação em Bragança será escassa...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2009 às 23:20)

realmente nao estavamos a espera da precipitaçao ser tao escassa...

nao percebo cota 400? aonde? quem? tou com 8 graus meus amigos e desapontado com este evento!!!!!


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> parece-me que a precipitação em Bragança será escassa...



Eu acho é que a precipitação vai ser escassa em todo o lado.....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2009 às 23:23)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 3.0ºC e 64% HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

penso que para aqui isto está mais para uma noite de geada do que de neve...


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

Bem o vento por aqui aumentou bastante de intensidade, 

Vm: 23 km/h
Raj. 33 km/h

Temperatura em ligeira subida , *4.4ºC*


----------



## Snow (15 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> penso que para aqui isto está mais para uma noite de geada do que de neve...



Vocês aí para cima estão apressados. Bragança irá ter muita neve. Queremos é fotos.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Snow disse:


> Vocês aí para cima estão apressados. Bragança irá ter muita neve. Queremos é fotos.



Espero que tenhas razão....mas pelas imagens do satélite isto não é nada animador...a não ser que aínda se vá formar alguma coisa que aínda não está formado! ou então se alguém me puder explicar dormiria mais tranquilo...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Dez 2009 às 23:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Espero que tenhas razão....mas pelas imagens do satélite isto não é nada animador...



É verdade...nada animador mesmo, mas parece algo a evoluir favoravelmente a oeste de Lisboa


----------



## Snow (15 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> Espero que tenhas razão....mas pelas imagens do satélite isto não é nada animador...a não ser que aínda se vá formar alguma coisa que aínda não está formado!



sim, mas a frente começa a entrar agora.

E as temperaturas em Bragança não irão subir muito. 

Já agora que temperatura tens?


----------



## amarusp (15 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

Estranho, a temperatura disparou para os 5,4ºC!?


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

Snow disse:


> sim, mas a frente começa a entrar agora.
> 
> E as temperaturas em Bragança não irão subir muito.
> 
> Já agora que temperatura tens?



Fervenca, Flor da Ponte, Braganca  -3.1 °C  
Vale Churido, Braganca  -1.9 °C  

Fonte: Estações de membros Meteopt


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

amarusp disse:


> Estranho, a temperatura disparou para os 5,4ºC!?



Em quanto estava?


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

amarusp disse:


> Estranho, a temperatura disparou para os 5,4ºC!?



Em 6 minutos subiu 1,6ºC.
Não dá para compreender.


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

Bem, meus amigos...

Vou trabalhar prá caminha, com os seguintes registos actuais:

Temperatura: *-3,1ºC*

HR: *80%*

Pressão: *1011,7hPa*




Extremos do dia: *-6,3ºC a +7,3ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Snow (15 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

ferreira5 disse:


> Fervenca, Flor da Ponte, Braganca  -3.1 °C
> Vale Churido, Braganca  -1.9 °C
> 
> Fonte: Estações de membros Meteopt



A precipitação podia era já estar aí agora. 

Mas tal como tinha referido a tarde, penso e baseado nos diversos modelos, que a cota andara pelos 1000m, sendo em Bragança 600-800m


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Snow disse:


> A precipitação podia era já estar aí agora.
> 
> Mas tal como tinha referido a tarde, penso e baseado nos diversos modelos, que a cota andara pelos 1000m, sendo em Bragança 600-800m



Pois...mas é sempre a mesma coisa aqui...muito frio...pouca precipitação...


----------



## Serrano (15 Dez 2009 às 23:42)

O meu termómetro marca 2 graus, quando já assinalou 0.5 cerca das 19 horas, por isso, vou perdendo a esperança de ver neve nesta noite, a esperar...


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

Fenómeno  Nevadas
Acumulación de nieve : 5 cm

Ámbito Geográfico Meseta 
Hora de comienzo miércoles, 16 diciembre 2009 a las 03:00 hora oficial 
Hora de finalización miércoles, 16 diciembre 2009 a las 21:00 hora oficial 
Probabilidad 40%-70% 


Penso que este aviso foi actualizado...sendo o inicio às 3 da manhã...que tenham razão nuestros irmanos...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

3.8ºC na minha estação, em Viseu. Para esquecer...


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

sempre a subir.
6,2ºC. Será que estes dados estão correctos??


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2009 às 23:51)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> 3.8ºC na minha estação, em Viseu. Para esquecer...



E falava o IM em neve na serra de Sintra e Monchique, só para gerar falsas expectativas a quem é dessas zonas... Ainda me lembro das cotas de 700 m que o IM deu em 29/01/06, quando nevou em Lisboa. 

Neste momento céu nublado por nuvens altas e temperatura de -1,9ºC.



jonaslor disse:


> sempre a subir.
> 6,2ºC. Será que estes dados estão correctos??



A temperatura a 850 hPa nessa zona já está nos 3ºC, e parece que o frio em níveis baixos já foi "varrido". A ver qual será o comportamento da temperatura quando começar a precipitar.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

jonaslor disse:


> sempre a subir.
> 6,2ºC. Será que estes dados estão correctos??



Mesmo estranho...  Quando ai está assim...

Mas por aqui também sobe ligeiramente, e este vento que agora deu em soprar moderado de SE com rajadas na ordem dos 30 km/h.

Actual: *4.6ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

Elaboración: martes, 15 diciembre 2009 a las 19:00
Validez: miércoles, 16 diciembre 2009 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
Fenómenos significativos
NEVADAS EN COTAS BAJAS EN NUMEROSAS ZONAS DEL INTERIOR
PENINSULAR. HELADAS GENERALIZADAS EN EL INTERIOR PENINSULAR,
DEBILES A MODERADAS, PUNTUALMENTE FUERTES. POSIBILIDAD DE
CHUBASCOS FUERTES EN CANARIAS Y PONTEVEDRA


Predicción
EN LA VERTIENTES ATLANTICA Y CANTABRICA DE LA PENINSULA, CEUTA,
MELILLA Y CANARIAS, SE ESPERAN PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O
MODERADAS, QUE SE IRAN EXTENDIENDO DESDE EL SUROESTE Y OESTE
HACIA EL NORESTE A LO LARGO DEL DIA, CON PROBABILIDAD DE QUE
LLEGUEN A SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES Y CON TORMENTA EN PONTEVEDRA,
CANARIAS Y AL PRINCIPIO EN EL LITORAL DE ANDALUCIA OCCIDENTAL;
PODRAN EXTENDERSE AL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y A BALEARES, CON
MENOS PROBABILIDAD CUANTO MAS AL ESTE. COTA DE NIEVE: EN LA MITAD
NORTE Y ZONA CENTRO, 100-500 M SUBIENDO PROGRESIVAMENTE A
400-1000 M EN EL NORDESTE, 600-1300 M EN EL NOROESTE, 800-1400M
EN LA ZONA CENTRO; EN EL SUR, DE 600-900 M SUBIENDO A 1000-1900
M. 

Fonte AEMET

Foi actualizado 19h...o que será que eles viram?


----------



## JoãoDias (15 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

Fil disse:


> E falava o IM em neve na serra de Sintra e Monchique, só para gerar falsas expectativas a quem é dessas zonas... Ainda me lembro das cotas de 700 m que o IM deu em 29/01/06, quando nevou em Lisboa.



Se bem me lembro a previsão do 9 de Janeiro deste ano também foi mais ou menos assim. E foi o que se viu em parte do norte do país...


----------



## Ronny (15 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Boa noite..

Em Lamego 1.7 com céu nublado.. 

Que me dizem das previsões para o fim-de-semana?


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

por aqui o dia esteve com ceu limpo, tornando-se muito nublado no meio da tarde...

neste momento esta encoberto, e vento fraco... 

MAX: 5.4ºC
actual: 4.4ºC estavel desde as 20H 
vento: fraco de SE
hr: 51%
press: 1010 hPa


----------



## jPdF (16 Dez 2009 às 00:12)

Em Viseu tive com a temp. estabilizada nos 3.6ºC desde as 19h00, agora subitamente depois da passagem daquele 1º sistema nubloso a temperatura começou a descer, muito lentamente mas já desceu 0.3º em meia hora, seguindo agora nos 3.3º! Razão para isso? será que o céu "limpo" permite esta descida e continuará a descer até surgir as primeiras precipitações? (água/neve whatever)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

jPdF disse:


> Em Viseu tive com a temp. estabilizada nos 3.6ºC desde as 19h00, agora subitamente depois da passagem daquele 1º sistema nubloso a temperatura começou a descer, muito lentamente mas já desceu 0.6º em meia hora, seguindo agora nos 3.3º! Razão para isso? será que o céu "limpo" permite esta descida e continuará a descer até surgir as primeiras precipitações? (água/neve whatever)



Registo 3.5ºc aqui na city. Desceu 0.3ºC nos últimos minutos.


----------



## jonaslor (16 Dez 2009 às 00:16)

Bom até amanhã.
Sigo com temp de 7,2ºC.
Não para de subir.
Vamos aguardar pelo fim de semana. Pode ser que haja alguma coisa em termos de neve.

Céu nublado e vento


----------



## Snow (16 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom até amanhã.
> Sigo com temp de 7,2ºC.
> Não para de subir.
> Vamos aguardar pelo fim de semana. Pode ser que haja alguma coisa em termos de neve.
> ...



Essa temperatura não é normal, algo se passa por aí.


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2009 às 00:23)

A temperatura subiu um pouco para os -1,6ºC. Continua o céu nublado e as imagens de satélite não têm bom aspecto.



Ronny disse:


> Boa noite..
> 
> Em Lamego 1.7 com céu nublado..
> 
> Que me dizem das previsões para o fim-de-semana?



Ainda é muito cedo para falar do fim de semana. Ainda há 2/3 dias atrás previa-se um nevão em todo o interior norte e centro e afinal se calhar vai ficar em nada.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

Boa noite

Por aqui a temperatura tem estado num sobe e desce constante, por agora registo -1.4ºC...

Extremos de ontem: -5.0ºC/4.0ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2009 às 00:42)

Boa noite,
aqui em Vila Real a temperatura não pára de subir desde as 20horas.
Na janela de minha casa (zona abrigada) às 20h o termómetro marcava, 0,6º... agora marca 3º.
Dúvido que neve por cá...para já céu com nuvens altas.


----------



## jPdF (16 Dez 2009 às 00:44)

É impressão minha ou está a querer formar-se alguma precipitação no eixo Coimbra-Aveiro em direcção SONE??


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom até amanhã.
> Sigo com temp de 7,2ºC.
> Não para de subir.
> Vamos aguardar pelo fim de semana. Pode ser que haja alguma coisa em termos de neve.
> ...



Há qualquer coisa que não bate certo aí... Manteigas continua com temperaturas baixas, 0,8ºC. E as penhas douradas tem tido a temperatura a descer e já passa dos -3ºC... não faz sentido aí subir tão descontroladamente, ainda por cima para valores desses. O teu corporómetro concorda com o que estás a registar?


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2009 às 01:05)

a temperatura subiu para os 5.1ºC o vento sopra com mais intensidade. 
continua o ceu encoberto, esta uma noite muito nitida 
consigo ver as luzes daquela parte toda entre seia e oliveira...


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2009 às 01:06)

Parece que para Portalegre já chove e está fresquinho.
Aqui a temperatura (na cidade, sítio abrigado) não pára de subir: 3,2º 
São 1:04h
Vou fazer um trabalho universitário e como tal vou ficar acordado até tarde. Vou actualizando... até precisar de dormir


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2009 às 01:15)

Em Loriga a temperatura desce de novo, já vai com 3,6ºC. Quando subiu, o vento era do quadrante sul e agora é de oeste.

Por aqui anda num sobe e desce. Neste momento estão -1,8ºC e vêm-se algumas estrelas.


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2009 às 01:19)

Outro pormenor é que enquanto subia a temperatura a humidade relativa baixava de forma espectacular, caindo dos 70% para os 21% no pico do aquecimento. Agora já está também a recuperar a humidade. Efeito Foehn nesse quadrante ?


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Dez 2009 às 01:26)

Por aqui, pela Guarda,para um rapaz do mar, para um homem do litoral,
isto é frio em demasia.Qual cachecol, luvas ou gorros...nada...
com um grau negativo que se mantém há horas e com o vento por vezes moderado, é frio  , frio, a valer...não se aguenta andar na rua.
( para muitos autóctones isto é normalidade)
Vim para casa . Aqui chegado , constato que as notícias não são as melhores
e talvez tenha apostado no cavalo( nevão) errado.
Tanto investimento e pouco ou até nenhum retorno?
Ainda hoje quando viajava para aqui ouvia a Meteorologista de serviço do IM toda confiante.
E oh Fil: - dizes bem : o satélite não ajuda.
Aqui o problema não é o frio. 
Aqui , é mesmo precipitação que falta...
Confesso que a expectactiva está desde já abalada...
Mas há a esperança racional e a surpresa meteorológica.
As duas, vão conseguindo manter-me ainda sem necessidade de acompanhamento psicológico .
Manter-me-ei ainda em alerta...


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 01:30)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui, pela Guarda,para um rapaz do mar, para um homem do litoral,
> isto é frio em demasia.Qual cachecol, luvas ou gorros...nada...
> com um grau negativo que se mantém há horas e com o vento por vezes moderado, é frio  , frio, a valer...não se aguenta andar na rua.
> ( para muitos autóctones isto é normalidade)
> ...



Atenção que a precipitação para o interior a nível de modelos começava a entrar apenas após as 3h portanto ainda nada está perdido pelo contrario já se verificou que as temperaturas se estão a aguentar bastante bem


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Dez 2009 às 01:40)

spiritmind disse:


> Atenção que a precipitação para o interior a nível de modelos começava a entrar apenas após as 3h portanto ainda nada está perdido pelo contrario já se verificou que as temperaturas se estão a aguentar bastante bem



Mesmo com temperaturas da ordem dos 4ºC, como em Viseu? Desculpa a ignorância da pergunta.


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 01:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Mesmo com temperaturas da ordem dos 4ºC, como em Viseu? Desculpa a ignorância da pergunta.



com essa temperatura se vier um aguaceiro mais forte que faça descer a temperatura podes ver agua-neve a cair, vamos ver o desenrolar da coisa para já o satélite não esta a ajudar


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Dez 2009 às 01:49)

spiritmind disse:


> com essa temperatura se vier um aguaceiro mais forte que faça descer a temperatura podes ver agua-neve a cair, vamos ver o desenrolar da coisa para já o satélite não esta a ajudar



Pois... A gente aqui na cidade está habituada à raridade da coisa. No início deste ano, foi uma raridade!


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Dez 2009 às 01:53)

spiritmind disse:


> Atenção que a precipitação para o interior a nível de modelos começava a entrar apenas após as 3h portanto ainda nada está perdido pelo contrario já se verificou que as temperaturas se estão a aguentar bastante bem




Claro..para os amantes da neve, mantenho-me nesta noite, na linha da frente dos homens previlegiados.Sei que a acontecer será mais tarde.
Ainda assim , " isto já teve com melhor aspecto"...
Veremos...eu só saio daqui quando as hostilidades estiverem encerradas...


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2009 às 01:54)

esta a começar a chover por aqui... a temperatura continua nos 5.1ºC 
vento fraco, pressao nos 1009 e a descer


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2009 às 02:00)

Estou a ficar um pouco desapontado com a imagem de satelite 

Aqui por Bragança o frio está apenas à espera da precipitação, para que possa nevar...

Registo -1.3ºC, 65% de humidade


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2009 às 02:11)

esta timida  

caem uns pingos dispersos nada mais, mas com bastante força... o vento continua fraco de E tenho atemperatura estavel nos 5.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2009 às 02:32)

Vou abandonar o meu ponto de observação esta noite está a ser uma desilusão, a temperatura tem vindo a subir mais rapido do que esperava e pelo andar da carruagem a vamos chegar aos valores positivos rapidamente, quanto à precipitação para já nada



Por agora registo -1.0ºC e com tendencia de subida

Boa sorte para quem  a mantém a vigilancia


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2009 às 02:35)

O spiritmind (em trabalho) informa que neste momento neva de forma tímida na Covilhã aos 600m.


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2009 às 03:07)

Por aqui ainda nada de especial. Ligeiro aumento do vento e à janela tenho 3,6º.
Já agora, qual o site meteorológico que recomendam? Hoje consultei vários e as previsões são bastante diferentes.


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2009 às 03:22)

Vince disse:


> O spiritmind (em trabalho) informa que neste momento neva de forma tímida na Covilhã aos 600m.



Vêem-se agora cair alguns farrapos a partir da webcam.

http://www.meteocovilha.com/


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2009 às 04:02)

Yupiii
Às 3:50 caiu uma chuvada misturada com gelo. Agora caem uns farrapos dispersos na cidade. Temperatura baixou 0,6 numa hora. 3º é o que tenho agora.


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2009 às 04:20)

Cai neve com bastante intensidade e apesar dos flocos serem pequenos, as ruas já estão a ficar brancas.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (16 Dez 2009 às 04:29)

VILA REAL disse:


> Cai neve com bastante intensidade e apesar dos flocos serem pequenos, as ruas já estão a ficar brancas.



exacto  tambem cai agua-neve em paços de ferreira. 
Agora vou é dormir! boa neve!!


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2009 às 05:06)

então e o pessoal da guarda já tá todo a dormir? Puxem com força pela neve. Vila Real se puderes tira umas fotos pra matar as saudades.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 05:37)

-1,1ºC e começa a nevar com alguma intensidade por aqui.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 05:46)

Já está tudo branco.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2009 às 05:51)

dan não há por aí umas fotos?  continua a nevar com intensidade?? na covilhã tá tudo a dormir, é que as estações já registam precipitação e não consigo aceder à web do spirit. Pela margem sul sigo com 6,3'c e vento cada vez mais forte..


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 06:29)

Sanxito disse:


> dan não há por aí umas fotos?  continua a nevar com intensidade?? na covilhã tá tudo a dormir, é que as estações já registam precipitação e não consigo aceder à web do spirit. Pela margem sul sigo com 6,3'c e vento cada vez mais forte..



a webcam tem estado a funcionar toda a noite em stream  agora neva embora não esteja a pegar... e por ai dan?


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Dez 2009 às 06:43)

bom dia! Bragança amnheçe branquinha...vou pegar na máquina e pôr-me andar!


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 06:46)

-2,2ºC e continua a nevar.


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 07:04)

Ena parabéns  por aqui continua a nevar mas teima em não querer pegar 

dados actuais


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Dez 2009 às 07:06)

spiritmind disse:


> Ena parabéns  por aqui continua a nevar mas teima em não querer pegar
> 
> dados actuais



Sabes que o que nos ajudo aqui, foi a prévia geada!


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 07:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sabes que o que nos ajudo aqui, foi a prévia geada!



sim o solo ai estava mais frio por isso pegou  aqui continua a nevar mas uma neve muito húmida  e por ai?


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 07:17)

spiritmind disse:


> sim o solo ai estava mais frio por isso pegou  aqui continua a nevar mas uma neve muito húmida  e por ai?



É uma neve seca.

Continua a cair com -2,3ºC por agora.


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 07:18)

Aqui agora sim neva bastante mesmo


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Dez 2009 às 07:24)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mesmo com a descida da temperatura até aos 2.0 C durante a precipitação, nada de neve, apenas chuva que rendeu até agora 2.7 mm.

Por agora tudo calmo, pouco vento e sem chuva.


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2009 às 07:25)

Dan disse:


> -2,2ºC e continua a nevar.



Hehe!! Primeira foto!!

Aqui na minha zona também tenho uns *3 cm *acumulados e *-1,9ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 07:25)

Bem vou-me deitar agora os carros ja ficaram brancos daqui a pouco meto videos.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 07:32)

Vai nevando.


----------



## iceworld (16 Dez 2009 às 07:35)

Quantas vezes nevou já este ano ai em Bragança?


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Dez 2009 às 07:46)

iceworld disse:


> Quantas vezes nevou já este ano ai em Bragança?



Este outono é a 1ª.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 07:47)

iceworld disse:


> Quantas vezes nevou já este ano ai em Bragança?



Perto de 15 dias, contando com os dias de sleet. Agora dias de neve no solo, uns 8 ou 9.


----------



## iceworld (16 Dez 2009 às 07:56)

Neve pinta de branco região transmontana, IP4 interdito a pesados


http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...giao+transmontana+IP4+interdito+a+pesados.htm


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2009 às 08:04)

Bom dia

Manhã de neve em Bragança,por aqui estão cerca de 3cm acumulados


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Dez 2009 às 08:17)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Manhã de neve em Bragança,por aqui estão cerca de 3cm acumulados



Bom dia. Decididamente parece que apostei no cavalo (cidade) errado.
Aqui pela Guarda, envolta em denso nevoeiro, neve quase nenhuma ( caem agora uns floquinhos minúsculos) .Há muito gelo isso sim o que está a provocar muitas dificuldades na circulação automóvel. 
Ainda não perdi as esperanças...


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2009 às 08:31)

Agora já não cai quase nada, a temperatura é de -2,5ºC. Há uns 4/5 cm de neve.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2009 às 08:34)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Manhã de neve em Bragança,por aqui estão cerca de 3cm acumulados





Que pena tenho de não estar aí...resta-me esperar que este cenário se repita nos próximos dias...


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2009 às 08:37)

Fil disse:


> Agora já não cai quase nada, a temperatura é de -2,5ºC. Há uns 4/5 cm de neve.



Bela acumulação


Recebi agora a informação que na zona de Chaves também está a nevar.


----------



## jonaslor (16 Dez 2009 às 08:38)

Bom dia.
Parabéns aos comtemplados.
Para este lado da serra, nada. 
Vejos os montes sem neve alguma.
Sigo com 3,7ºC e chove de vez em quando..


----------



## joaoj (16 Dez 2009 às 08:39)

Bom dia Aqui pelo Soito -0,5Cº (ameno a comparar com ontem) nada de neve e as estradas completamente geladas.

a minha estaçao: soito


----------



## godzila (16 Dez 2009 às 08:49)

aqui nada de nada de neve, estive á espera até á uma e meia da manhã para ver chva com -0,5 graus e chuva isto só dá vontade de...
ir ver a ultima saida dos gfs


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Dez 2009 às 09:04)

Bem por aqui está a cair com uma força...


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 09:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem por aqui está a cair com uma força...



*Queremos fotos!!!!*, os pobres pedem....


----------



## FJC (16 Dez 2009 às 09:18)

ac_cernax disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por aqui mesmo com a descida da temperatura até aos 2.0 C durante a precipitação, nada de neve, apenas chuva que rendeu até agora 2.7 mm.
> 
> Por agora tudo calmo, pouco vento e sem chuva.





Bom dia 

Se ai estavam 2ºC, pela Castanheira de Pera é capaz de ter caído alguma neve, devido à proximidade com a serra da Lousã. Tens algum conhecimento disso?


----------



## bejacorreia (16 Dez 2009 às 09:27)

Em Mangualde a temperatura ronda os 2ºC e chove de forma ligeira.
Não nevou durante a noite, como se previa.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 09:31)

Aqui também já uns 4/5cm.

Segue nevando com -2,0ºC por agora.


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2009 às 09:31)

joaoj disse:


> Bom dia Aqui pelo Soito -0,5Cº (ameno a comparar com ontem) nada de neve e as estradas completamente geladas.



Foi por falta de precipitação ?


----------



## godzila (16 Dez 2009 às 09:38)

pora aqui  gelo é rei a chuva mal cai fica congelada com uns modestos -2 graus 
isto está lindo mas nada que se paressa com a neve


----------



## DMartins (16 Dez 2009 às 09:40)

Dan disse:


> Aqui também já uns 4/5cm.
> 
> Segue nevando com -2,0ºC por agora.



Que fazem vocês nestes dias assim?
Conseguem ir trabalhar? Sair de casa?


----------



## joaoj (16 Dez 2009 às 09:40)

Vince disse:


> Foi por falta de precipitação ?



Foi mesmo isso, falta de precipitação


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2009 às 09:42)

Aqui pelo centro da cidade continua a nevar com bastante intensidade! 

Já tirei algumas fotos, mas como sou inteligente trouxe a máquina para o emprego e esqueci-me do cabo para descarregar as fotos...

Ficam para logo...


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2009 às 09:44)

DMartins disse:


> Que fazem vocês nestes dias assim?
> Conseguem ir trabalhar? Sair de casa?



A maior parte das pessoas já está acostumada e tem sempre alternativas (carros 4x4, correntes, boleias de amigos ou mesmo a pé com botas e sobretudo!)


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 09:45)

DMartins disse:


> Que fazem vocês nestes dias assim?
> Conseguem ir trabalhar? Sair de casa?



Claro que se consegue A pé ou de carro, se bem que este último seja mais complicado 

Esta manhã, por volta das 8 horas.


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2009 às 09:54)

Grande nevão aí em Bragança, Dan!



Dan disse:


> Perto de 15 dias, contando com os dias de sleet. Agora dias de neve no solo, uns 8 ou 9.


----------



## Serrano (16 Dez 2009 às 10:21)

Afinal, a temperatura voltou a descer até aos 0 graus e lá se arranjou um micro nevão, que já foi suficiente para alguns problemas de circulação rodoviária, até porque começou por gelar a chuva que caiu cerca das 03 horas. É bom tornar a ver os telhados pintados de branco...


----------



## CSOF (16 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

Aqui em SJP acordei com -1ºC e com neve


----------



## NorthWind (16 Dez 2009 às 10:38)

CSOF disse:


> Aqui em SJP acordei com -1ºC e com neve



Bom dia a todos! belas fotos antes de mais  


Bem se está neve em SJP na vizinha Tabuaço também deve estar, não? 

A altitude também ronda os 600 m 


Douro Sul sempre a bombar!


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2009 às 10:39)

As imagens das webcams do IP4, mostram algumas zonas com bastante acumulação de neve.


















A A24, de Castro Daire para norte, encontra-se toda ela com avisos de gelo na estrada.


Na serra da Estrela, há já algumas estradas cortadas devido à neve.






De assinalar a seguinte curiosidade.
Às 8h40 estavam:
1ºC nos Piornos
0ºC na Torre
-4ºC nas Penhas Douradas.


Por fim, a ocorrência de uma resgate do vigilante do parque eólico na Pampilhosa da Serra, devido à neve.


----------



## rozzo (16 Dez 2009 às 10:50)

AnDré disse:


> De assinalar a seguinte curiosidade.
> Às 8h40 estavam:
> 1ºC nos Piornos
> 0ºC na Torre
> -4ºC nas Penhas Douradas.




A clara marca da inversão e o ar frio estar apenas nos níveis mais baixos..
Por isso só mesmo no NE há neve, e daí os relatos de chuva com 0º ou mesmo negativos..


----------



## NorthWind (16 Dez 2009 às 10:51)

AnDré disse:


> As imagens das webcams do IP4, mostram algumas zonas com bastante acumulação de neve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Também já fui espreitar a situação.. eh eh

e Montemuro, não há feedback da zona?


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2009 às 10:52)

Bom dia, bons nevões!!
Parabéns aos contemplados!
Belas fotos de Bragança... Faz lembrar há um ano atrás....


----------



## trepkos (16 Dez 2009 às 10:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia, bons nevões!!
> Parabéns aos contemplados!
> Belas fotos de Bragança... Faz lembrar há um ano atrás....



Parabéns porquê? Ela cai sempre nos mesmos locais. 

Mas vá, façam lá inveja a quem vive no deserto.


----------



## Mago (16 Dez 2009 às 11:10)

Bom dia

Por aqui hoje aconteceu um fenomeno interessante.

De manha choveu com temperaturas negativas, não nevou. Depois congelou tudo, havia muita dificuldade em andar nos passeios em algumas estradas.

Na Guarda há estradas cortadas devido ao gelo. neve? nem vê-la...por enquanto.

Estão neste momento 0ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Dez 2009 às 11:17)

Não deve tardar muito e a cota deve subir por aqui...não acredito que se mantenha durante a tarde...


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2009 às 11:30)

Neste momento -1,0ºC estáveis, enquanto o vento se mantiver de NE não deverá haver problema. Talvez lá mais para a tarde a cota deva subir. A espessura de neve aqui no meu bairro é de 5 cm ou pouco mais.

Chuva congelada é muito perigosa...


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2009 às 11:44)

Tempo para Noticias. 



> *Gelo deixa vigilante isolado em parque eólico da Serra do Açor*
> 10h51m
> 
> Um vigilante de um parque eólico na Serra do Açor, distrito de Coimbra, ficou retido na montanha, devido ao mau tempo. A Protecção Civil destacou um helicóptero para o resgate.
> ...





> *Serra da Estrela
> Temperatura chegou aos 12 graus negativos e gelo fecha estradas*
> 16 | 12 | 2009   09.44H
> 
> ...





> trânsito
> Neve, gelo e chuva condicionam circulação e motivam corte de várias estradas
> 16 | 12 | 2009   11.22H
> 
> ...





> *Bragança com escolas fechadas e trânsito condicionado*
> 16 | 12 | 2009   11.21H
> 
> A queda de neve provocou hoje o encerramento das escolas do concelho de Bragança, por "não haver condições de segurança" nas vias públicas, disse à agência Lusa o presidente da autarquia.
> ...






> *Gelo bloqueia cidade da Guarda e fecha todas as escolas*
> 16 | 12 | 2009   10.06H
> 
> A formação de gelo está hoje a bloquear a Guarda e obrigou já ao encerramento de todas as escolas da cidade, disse à agência Lusa fonte da Protecção Civil da Guarda.
> ...


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2009 às 11:50)

Mago disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por aqui hoje aconteceu um fenomeno interessante.
> 
> ...



Vem de encontro às últimas previsões.

Saída 6z do GFS para as 6z de hoje. Sondagem mostra  isso na Guarda, temperaturas positivas por cima e próximo de zero à superfície (e negativas antes), situação sempre perigosa pois cria gelo. Em Bragança não sucedeu isso, até aqui.














Ao longo da tarde Bragança vai ver a neve transformar-se também em água. Mas o problema do gelo em teoria (modelos n são a realidade) já não será tão grave como na Guarda pois a temperatura à superfície acompanha o resto no caminho dos positivos.


----------



## Pinix (16 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Bom dia!!
A cidade da Guarda parou completamente...nunca pensei que esta cidade poderia parar por causa de tanto gelo. As escolas estão fechadas, mal circulam carros nas ruas, e dos poucos que se atrevem alguns acabam por chocar.
Tentei abrir as janelas para ver como estava o mundo lá fora, mas tive que dar uso ao secador  ainda deu para ver pessoas que tentavam andar na rua a deslizar. para a voltar a fechar já tava dificil 
Já estou a alguns anos nesta cidade fria, ja assisti a várias vagas de frio, mas nunca vi ela parar só por causa do gelo e não da neve.


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Dez 2009 às 11:54)

Muito interessante este fenómeno meteorológico, nunca tinha ouvido falar de tal coisa! Chover com temperaturas negativas... parece que foi o que aconteceu um pouco por toda a Serra da Estrela! Agora já percebo as temperaturas verificadas na Torre (0ºC), Piornos (1ºC), Penhas Douradas (-4ºC) e até mesmo Manteigas (-1ºC/0ºC). A neve devia derreter a altitudes elevadas onde a temperatura subiu devido á entrada da frente, mas depois voltava a congelar quando apanhava o frio acumulado mais junto ao solo... muito perigoso, até mesmo para andar nos passeios, pois com essas temperaturas a chuva que cai congela e forma uma camada de gelo!
Quem diria que podia chover na Guarda com -3ºC...


----------



## Liliana15 (16 Dez 2009 às 11:54)

Ola bom dia pessoal...

Aqui por Bragança para quem gosta está um lindo dia de neve...


----------



## CidadeNeve (16 Dez 2009 às 12:05)

Já repararam que a observação das temperaturas indica valores já quase na ordem dos 15/20º no Algarve?´Esta entrada de ar quente ainda nos leva é todos no degelo...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2009 às 12:06)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Já repararam que a observação das temperaturas indica valores já quase na ordem dos 15/20º no Algarve?´Esta entrada de ar quente ainda nos leva é todos no degelo...



É isso que está previsto nas próximas horas


----------



## Lince (16 Dez 2009 às 12:10)

Boas
Como  já fiz referência no seguimento do litoral norte, aqui na minha terra também se passou o mesmo; Nevou durante toda a madrugada acomulando cerca de 9cm e por volta das 9 horas passou a chover com temperaturas de   -1º congelando a água da chuva na superficie deixando o solo e as árvores com cristais de gelo.
Realmente espectacular.


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2009 às 12:10)

Segundo o jornalista da RTP, o gelo que está a condicionar a Guarda é devido ao congelamento da humidade que havia no solo. 

Neste momento -0,8ºC e cai o equivalente à chuva molha-parvos em forma de gelo.


----------



## joao paulo (16 Dez 2009 às 12:13)

Por aqui tem chovido com 0,5 º C, mt gelo por todo o lado


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2009 às 12:15)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Já repararam que a observação das temperaturas indica valores já quase na ordem dos 15/20º no Algarve?´Esta entrada de ar quente ainda nos leva é todos no degelo...



Não deixa de ser engraçado.

Às 11h:
19,7ºC em Aljezur
10,8ºC em Castro Marim
2,0ºC em Castelo Branco
-2,1ºC na Guarda
-2,5ºC em Montalegre.


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2009 às 12:23)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Muito interessante este fenómeno meteorológico, nunca tinha ouvido falar de tal coisa! Chover com temperaturas negativas..




É um fenómeno que em condições extremas pode ser dos mais devastadores que existem no Inverno, procura no Google por Ice storm e por freezing rain.


----------



## rozzo (16 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

Fotos/vídeos da guarda não?? 

Gostava de ver o cenário gelado!


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2009 às 12:26)

rozzo disse:


> Fotos/vídeos da guarda não??
> 
> Gostava de ver o cenário gelado!



Realmente, um fenómeno raro em Portugal e nem uma fotozinha


----------



## Pinix (16 Dez 2009 às 12:26)

vou tentar..já tenho as pilhas à carga


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2009 às 12:26)

Aqui, à janela, tenho 2º. A neve continua nas ruas da cidade e cai agora uma chuva misturada com gelo (mas com pouca intensidade).


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 12:33)

Video da Rtp - 1 sobre os problemas causados pelo gelo na Guarda:

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Neve-e-gelo-provocam-varios-acidentes-e-transito-condicionado-na-Guarda.rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=303544&tm=8


----------



## Xaps (16 Dez 2009 às 12:45)

chove com um pouco de neve á mistura aqui por cabeceiras de Basto

sigo com 6º. Não me parece que aja mais surpresas.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 12:50)

-0,6ºC e volta a nevar.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

Neste momento parou de nevar aqui em Bragança, vermos o que nos reserva a tarde

A acumulação dever rondar os 6cm


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2009 às 13:33)

Será impressão minha ou pelo SAT24 parece que a região da Serra da Estrela / Guarda vai apanhar um forte nevão nas próximas duas horas ? ...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Dez 2009 às 13:46)

Num país tão pequeno, não deixa de ser engraçado ver farrapos de neve a cair na Covilhã, via *meteocovilha*, com 0,5ºC, e estar aqui, 500 km a Sul (Algoz), com um clima quase tropical: 19/20ºC e aguaceiros torrenciais.

Aliás, em 24 h, a temperatura no Algarve disparou fruto desta entrada de ar quente e húmido. As máximas ontem foram ontem de 10 a 12ºC e hoje dispararam quase para o dobro.


----------



## trepkos (16 Dez 2009 às 13:50)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Num país tão pequeno, não deixa de ser engraçado ver farrapos de neve a cair na Covilhã, via *meteocovilha*, com 0,5ºC, e estar aqui, 500 km a Sul (Algoz), com um clima quase tropical: 19/20ºC e aguaceiros torrenciais.
> 
> Aliás, em 24 h, a temperatura no Algarve disparou fruto desta entrada de ar quente e húmido. As máximas ontem foram ontem de 10 a 12ºC e hoje dispararam quase para o dobro.



As diferenças de tempo em Portugal sempre foram evidentes, mas em poucos anos tornaram-se quase abismais, no Porto consegue chover torrencialmente e aqui, a pouco mais de 300 km, estar um Sol fantástico.

Os brigantinos que continuem a mostrar fotos da vossa sorte.


----------



## excalibas (16 Dez 2009 às 14:26)

Esta é a primeira vez que deixo aqui uma mensagem mas já cá venho com alguma frequência principalmente nestas alturas. Os meus parabéns.
Aqui por Bragança por agora parou de nevar. Tirei uma foto da acumulação no chão perto da zona industrial...
Desculpem a resolução mas a foto foi tirada com o telemóvel mas dá para ver.


----------



## Fernando (16 Dez 2009 às 14:29)

excalibas disse:


> Esta é a primeira vez que deixo aqui uma mensagem mas já cá venho com alguma frequência principalmente nestas alturas. Os meus parabéns.
> Aqui por Bragança por agora parou de nevar. Tirei uma foto da acumulação no chão perto da zona industrial...
> Desculpem a resolução mas a foto foi tirada com o telemóvel mas dá para ver.



Bom registo.  Quem me dera estar por Bragança...

Entrada em grande no fórum excalibas! Bem vindo ao fórum!


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2009 às 14:31)

*Bem, já posso partilhar agora algumas das fotos que recolhi hoje de manhã*...
















*Alguém adivinha que marca é?*



































z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2009 às 14:33)

Belas fotos! 

Bragança fica ainda com mais encanto.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2009 às 14:36)

Z13 disse:


> *Bem, já posso partilhar agora algumas das fotos que recolhi hoje de manhã*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta está praticamente igual a uma que tirei durante o ano passado com a "Helena" e está hoje emoldurada em ponto grande...
Espectaculares fotos...


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 14:55)

Belas fotos Brigantinos  Parabéns  Por aqui houve alguma acumulação pela manhã mas nada de especial neste momento acontece um fenómeno raro por estas bandas cai freezing rain tenho uma temperatura de 0.5ºc e esta tudo congelado a chuva que cai congela logo

O sensor esta congelado 

mais logo já meto vídeos da queda de neve


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2009 às 15:13)

Excelentes fotos 



Z13 disse:


>


----------



## Veterano (16 Dez 2009 às 15:17)

Z13 disse:


> *Bem, já posso partilhar agora algumas das fotos que recolhi hoje de manhã*...



 Óptimas fotos, Z13, já estou com saudades desse espectáculo.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2009 às 15:30)

Fotos espectaculares

Ao final da tarde coloco aqui as minhas


----------



## criz0r (16 Dez 2009 às 15:31)

Fotos que nunca me canso de ver e rever, quem me dera um dia poder ver a minha cidade vestida assim  Parabéns a todos!


----------



## CidadeNeve (16 Dez 2009 às 15:36)

spiritmind disse:


> Belas fotos Brigantinos  Parabéns  Por aqui houve alguma acumulação pela manhã mas nada de especial neste momento acontece um fenómeno raro por estas bandas cai freezing rain tenho uma temperatura de 0.5ºc e esta tudo congelado a chuva que cai congela logo
> 
> O sensor esta congelado
> 
> mais logo já meto vídeos da queda de neve



por momentos ao ver a tua camera parecia que estava a nevar com fartura. mas actualizou e ja vi que é só chuva... engraçado como persistimos com temperaturas proximas do 0, mas la em cima já tao 6º nas penhas...


----------



## *Marta* (16 Dez 2009 às 15:41)

Aqui na Guarda, está realmente instalado o caos.
De manhã - e porque trabalho actualmente fora da Guarda -, uma colega que trabalha comigo ligou para a Protecção Civil que desaconselhou totalmente a viagem, devido às placas de gelo formadas. Os relatos que oiço por aí - porque mal tentei sair de casa a pé, ia caindo e por isso voltei para casa - são de carros atravessados na estrada, pequenos toques, despistes, carros que não conseguem arrancar, algumas quedas. Escolas fechadas, algumas estradas condicionadas. Não chove, não há sol, apenas vento e temperaturas muito baixas, o que faz com que o gelo continue nas estradas e nos carros.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Dez 2009 às 15:42)

Z13 disse:


> *Bem, já posso partilhar agora algumas das fotos que recolhi hoje de manhã*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos


----------



## vitamos (16 Dez 2009 às 15:58)

*Marta* disse:


> Aqui na Guarda, está realmente instalado o caos.
> De manhã - e porque trabalho actualmente fora da Guarda -, uma colega que trabalha comigo ligou para a Protecção Civil que desaconselhou totalmente a viagem, devido às placas de gelo formadas. Os relatos que oiço por aí - porque mal tentei sair de casa a pé, ia caindo e por isso voltei para casa - são de carros atravessados na estrada, pequenos toques, despistes, carros que não conseguem arrancar, algumas quedas. Escolas fechadas, algumas estradas condicionadas. Não chove, não há sol, apenas vento e temperaturas muito baixas, o que faz com que o gelo continue nas estradas e nos carros.




É de facto um cenário muito complicado resultante de uma situação de certa forma "rara" pelas nossas bandas. É que mesmo que houvesse precipitação na Guarda, provavelmente neste momento ela estaria a cair sobre a forma de "freezing rain" e não de neve...

Esta é uma situação preocupante e caso não estivesse previsto um aumento de temperaturas poderia causar ainda mais problemas e uma noite muitíssimo complicada nas estradas portuguesas do interior norte e centro. De qualquer forma as autoridades no terreno terão certamente muito trabalho nas próximas horas. Todo o cuidado é pouco.


----------



## godzila (16 Dez 2009 às 16:03)

Ora boa tarde, visto não ter neve decidi partilhar o que a natureza me ofereceu uma estranha abundância de gelo. Sim gelo a chuva mal cai fica congelada, cobrindo tudo com uma camada mais ou menos espessa de gelo incolor ou baço dependendo das fracturas que ele tenha
Aqui ficam umas fotos e um vídeo das terras em que hoje o gelo foi rei.



































e podem acreditar não caiu um único floco de neve


----------



## Thomar (16 Dez 2009 às 16:38)

godzila disse:


> Ora boa tarde, visto não ter neve decidi partilhar o que a natureza me ofereceu uma estranha abundância de gelo. Sim gelo a chuva mal cai fica congelada, cobrindo tudo com uma camada mais ou menos espessa de gelo incolor ou baço dependendo das fracturas que ele tenha
> Aqui ficam umas fotos e um vídeo das terras em que hoje o gelo foi rei.
> (...)



Que fotos espectaculares  *godzila* eram fotos dessas que faltavam aqui no fórum. Adoro a primeira foto! 
Deve ser um espectáculo    assistir esse fenómeno ao vivo e claro com muito !!!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

Por cá nem gelo, geada, neve, freezing rain, nada...

Não comento mais o assunto.

-----------------------------

Chove sem parar há cerca de 4/5h, sendo que se tem intensificado.

Actual de +2.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Dez 2009 às 17:15)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui:

Céu encoberto/nevoeiro e por vezes chuva.
Vento fraco de S.
Temperatura: *4,9ºC* (estável).

Total acumulado de : *7,2 mm*

Temp. mín. *2.0ºC*

Por enquanto a temperatura ainda não passou dos *5.0ºC*.


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

Neste momento chove com uma temperatura de -0,7ºC. A chamada chuva congelada.

Belas fotos pessoal!


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

Boa tarde deixo aqui algumas fotos do dia de hoje. Esteve a nevar durante a noite mas nunca pegou, sobre a manhã por fim começou a pegar mas nada de especial. Foi um dia estranho com temperaturas bastante baixas onde por vezes com 0ºc apenas caia chuva gelada  um fenómeno invulgar por estas bandas, as árvores estavam todas congeladas 























Já meto o vídeo


----------



## Don Corleone (16 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá nem gelo, geada, neve, freezing rain, nada...
> 
> Não comento mais o assunto.
> 
> ...



Em Viseu já se sabe como é, já tive muitos anos de desilusoes em Viseu, promete sempre neve o meteo e depois nada. 

Mas frio há sempre para dar e vender


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

Por aqui continua a cair aquela chuva misturada com gelo e está mais fresco. A neve ainda resiste na cidade mas se não se passar nada de inesperado deverá derreter na sua maior parte.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Dez 2009 às 18:37)

*Marta* disse:


> Aqui na Guarda, está realmente instalado o caos.
> ... a Protecção Civil que desaconselhou totalmente a viagem, devido às placas de gelo formadas. Os relatos que oiço por aí - porque mal tentei sair de casa a pé, ia caindo e por isso voltei para casa - são de carros atravessados na estrada, pequenos toques, despistes, carros que não conseguem arrancar, algumas quedas. Escolas fechadas, algumas estradas condicionadas. Não chove, não há sol, apenas vento e temperaturas muito baixas, o que faz com que o gelo continue nas estradas e nos carros.



Vai uma pessoa toda lampeira para a neve, escolhendo criteriosamente o sítio,( Guarda , pois então )e zás-trás: o que é que lhe sucede?
-Com a inversão térmica tão invulgarmente acentuada hoje na zona da Serra da Estrela e da Guarda ,não consegue sair do Hotel , nem sequer  a pé por causa das quedas.
Íncrível hoje o cenário na Guarda envolta em denso nevoeiro gelado e a cidade toda paralisada.
Nem a pé consegui chegar ao centro histórico dada a perigosidade que as calçadas representavam.
E também eu, Brutus, patinei com o carro e fui vítima de pequenos toques.
3 amolgadelas em sítios diferentes.E algumas quedas.
Ah, é verdade : e nem  um floco de neve foi avistado.
Gelo , gelo, gelo por todo o lado.






[/URL][/IMG]

Acabei por sair da cidade gelada em dia que não  me  deixará especiais  saudades.
Não era bem isto que ,quando fiz a opção de lá pernoitar,estava à espera de encontrar.
Mas em meteorologia já se sabe que as surpresas por vezes também contam.
E de que maneira...


----------



## Pinix (16 Dez 2009 às 18:53)

Aqui pela Guarda continua o gelo... assim que tentei sair de casa foi logo uma queda  graças aos paralelos bem polidos com a bela da camada de gelo. Algumas ruas já estão transitáveis, mas infelizmente para os peões a circulação sem deslizes só mesmo no meio da estrada...as janelas nem sequer descongelaram...e pelo que vejo está a preparar-se mais uma noite bem fria. Não consegui tirar fotos  as 2 que tentei estao tremidas 
Alguém sabe as temperaturas que estão por cá?


----------



## trepkos (16 Dez 2009 às 19:05)

Pinix disse:


> Aqui pela Guarda continua o gelo... assim que tentei sair de casa foi logo uma queda  graças aos paralelos bem polidos com a bela da camada de gelo. Algumas ruas já estão transitáveis, mas infelizmente para os peões a circulação sem deslizes só mesmo no meio da estrada...as janelas nem sequer descongelaram...e pelo que vejo está a preparar-se mais uma noite bem fria. Não consegui tirar fotos  as 2 que tentei estao tremidas
> Alguém sabe as temperaturas que estão por cá?



Na estação do IM está -1.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2009 às 19:40)

nimboestrato disse:


> E também eu, Brutus, patinei com o carro e fui vítima de pequenos toques.
> *3 amolgadelas em sítios diferentes*.E algumas quedas.



Saiu cara a brincadeira nimboestrato...
O que a paixão pelo tempo faz...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2009 às 19:43)

Boas noites !

Hoje o dia já foi mesmo há inverno,chuva muito gelada,com temperaturas muito baixas.
Neste momento não chove,céu encoberto,vento muito fraco.

Hoje fui em serviço para a zona da Covilhâ,muita chuva gelada e frio,de tarde fui a Manteigas,aì assim,tudo congelado,as arvores todas brancas,na vila havia muita neve nos telhados,nas encostas das serras em volta, e muito .

Actuais 3.7ºC máxima até agora,miníma foi 1.4ºC e 9.5mm


----------



## Veterano (16 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

mr. phillip disse:


> Saiu cara a brincadeira nimboestrato...
> O que a paixão pelo tempo faz...



  Nunca te arrependas, nimboestrato! Mas concordo que todo esse gelo e nevoeiro são de arrepiar, apanhei algo de semelhante no Natal de 1982 em Bragança, com alegres temperaturas de -8º, praticamente tanto de noite como de dia.


----------



## amarusp (16 Dez 2009 às 19:48)

Dia atípico, temperatura de 8,3. Durante o dia a Penha dos Abutres(1800m)na Serra da Estrela não tinha acumulação de neve!!


----------



## jonaslor (16 Dez 2009 às 20:47)

Boa noite.
Excelentes fotos... 
Só tenho pena que aqui em Loriga desta vez passou ao lado.
Algo estranho se passou.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2009 às 20:54)

Boa noite pessoal

Aqui por Bragança este evento superou as minhas espectativas a acumulação de neve foi perto de 6cm

A neve vai derretendo, foi bom enquanto durou

Neste momento registo 0.3ºC e chove fraco


----------



## Johnny (16 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

Hj, mais uma vez, e com a *vossa* preciosa ajuda (nas previsões...) fiz-me à estrada, rumo à neve e ao gelo:cold :... Vieira do Minho e Montalegre!


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2009 às 21:04)

jonaslor disse:


> Só tenho pena que aqui em Loriga desta vez passou ao lado.
> Algo estranho se passou.



Não sei se chegaste a ler a minha mensagem da madrugada, pus a hipótese do efeito Foehn muito localizado tal foi a subida da temperatura e secura do ar. Visto teres uma estação seria interessante estudares com atenção estes eventos (vento, quadrante, temperaturas, humidade) actual e eventos passados, para no futuro melhor preveres determinado comportamento na Loriga.


----------



## Johnny (16 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

As 1ªs neves e acumulações apareciam (de manhã... 9:00) aos 400/500m altitude)... estas 1ªs fotos foram às cotas de 600/800 m.


----------



## Johnny (16 Dez 2009 às 21:10)

Entre os 800/1000m:


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

Belas fotos pessoal 

Só é pena é que vá derreter quase tudo esta noite.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

Grandes fotos de uma zona muito bonita que visitei em Março deste ano... Mas sem neve...


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Boas Johnny!


Grande passeio, e grande reportagem!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

*Gelo e frio paralisam a cidade mais alta do país*

A formação de gelo paralisou quarta-feira a cidade da Guarda, obrigando ao encerramento de escolas, alguns serviços públicos e comércio, num cenário pouco comum e que motivou críticas à protecção civil pela associação empresarial local

Alguns habitantes da cidade mais alta do país, afirmaram à Lusa não terem memória de uma situação idêntica e muitos daqueles que saíram à rua tiveram que ir a pé porque «os carros escorregavam».

Após o almoço a situação ficou mais calma mas durante a manhã ocorreram vários acidentes, várias pessoas sofreram quedas e os acessos à cidade estiveram cortados à circulação automóvel.

«As ruas da parte mais alta da cidade e do centro histórico continuam fechadas ou condicionadas, mas as restantes estão todas mais ou menos transitáveis», disse à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros locais.

Maria Rosa, residente na Guarda, referiu não ter memória «de uma coisa assim».

«Não se pode andar na rua, está tudo cheio de gelo e os carros escorregam», indicou.

Também Avelino Gonçalves referiu que as ruas do centro da cidade estão «um perigo» e que só saiu de casa para ir trabalhar.

«Tive que vir a pé, devagarinho e apoiado no guarda-chuva, para não cair», relatou, dizendo que no percurso entre casa e o emprego, viu «muita gente a cair e carros encostados».

Já Daniel Santos, contou que foi obrigado a comprar umas meias para calçar sobre as botas «para aderir ao gelo» e não cair nas ruas geladas da cidade.

A comerciante Manuela Martins, que abriu a porta da sua loja pelas 8h30, adiantou que tem vendido «luvas e meias» a quem saiu à rua mais desprevenido.

Devido ao gelo todas as escolas da Guarda estiveram fechadas, incluindo o Conservatório de Música de S. José da Guarda, que também teve que alterar a data da audição geral e do Concerto de Inverno para o dia 13 de Janeiro.

O NERGA – Associação Empresarial da Região da Guarda, emitiu um comunicado onde lamenta «a deficiente e ineficaz actuação da protecção civil», que acusa de não ter tomado «as devidas precauções de modo a evitar o caos a que a Guarda hoje assistiu».

A instituição culpa «a protecção civil da Guarda pelos elevados prejuízos que as empresas e outras instituições sofreram, face ao elevado número de pessoas que não puderam ou quiseram deslocarem-se até ao seu local de trabalho».

Segundo Granja de Sousa, coordenador da Protecção Civil Municipal da Guarda, a situação devido ao gelo complicou-se porque as temperaturas registadas foram da ordem dos sete graus negativos.

«Começámos muito cedo a tentar desbloquear algumas ruas e a temperatura desceu na ordem dos sete graus negativos. Todo o sal que espalhámos foi em vão, dado que só actua até aos quatro ou cinco graus negativos e, a partir daí, não há nada a fazer», explicou à Lusa.

Granja de Sousa adiantou que para as próximas horas é esperada uma melhoria das condições climatéricas na região.

Lusa / SOL


----------



## Johnny (16 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

Fala-se mt (nos _media_) em Bragança e Guarda, como sendo as localidades com maiores nevões do país... acho q muito gente se esquece da região do Barroso/Gerês, nomeadamente do concelho de Montalegre...

Só visto...


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2009 às 22:21)

Fica aqui o video de hoje


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2009 às 22:24)

Johnny disse:


> Fala-se mt (nos _media_) em Bragança e Guarda, como sendo as localidades com maiores nevões do país... acho q muito gente se esquece da região do Barroso/Gerês, nomeadamente do concelho de Montalegre...
> 
> Só visto...



Nós não nos esquecemos!!! E sabemos que pela sua altitude e pela sua proximidade ao oceano, a linha Peneda-Gerês-Larouco é provavelmente a zona com mais precipitação em forma de neve do país... 

A nossa pena é que não haja mais pessoal dali a participar neste forum!


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2009 às 22:29)

*Resumo do dia*

Neve: aprox 6cm em 12 horas

Extremos de temperatura: *mín -2,7ºC  /  max +0,4ºC*



*Actualmente: +0,4ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2009 às 22:33)

Em Vila Real, a chuva fraca que caía parou e registo 2,8º. Resta esperar pelo fim de semana! Ainda persistem restos de neve na cidade.


----------



## Johnny (16 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Eu embora seja do Porto, adoro e frequento mt Trás-os-Montes (em especial Montalegre), tb devido ao facto de praticar TT... por isso, sempre q possível, manter-vos-ei informado, com reportagens fotográficas!




Z13 disse:


> Nós não nos esquecemos!!! E sabemos que pela sua altitude e pela sua proximidade ao oceano, a linha Peneda-Gerês-Larouco é provavelmente a zona com mais precipitação em forma de neve do país...
> 
> A nossa pena é que não haja mais pessoal dali a participar neste forum!


----------



## Johnny (16 Dez 2009 às 22:43)

Por acaso hj, qd fui pra Montalegre, ainda ponderei ir antes para Vila Real, mais propriamente Marão/Alvão...




VILA REAL disse:


> Em Vila Real, a chuva fraca que caía parou e registo 2,8º. Resta esperar pelo fim de semana! Ainda persistem restos de neve na cidade.


----------



## filipept (16 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

Johnny disse:


> Fala-se mt (nos _media_) em Bragança e Guarda, como sendo as localidades com maiores nevões do país... acho q muito gente se esquece da região do Barroso/Gerês, nomeadamente do concelho de Montalegre...
> 
> Só visto...



É verdade Johnny, Montalegre é para mim dos concelhos com mais nevões do país, pena é que a comunicação social não esteja lá presente. Muito raramente se fala em Montalegre ou até mesmo do Gerês.

Eu costumo informar (aqui no forum) da zona sul do Gerês (por exemplo zona de Vilarinho, Covide, Brufe, etc). Embora um bocado longe, tenho vista direta para lá e quando posso vou até lá.


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

Johnny disse:


> Por acaso hj, qd fui pra Montalegre, ainda ponderei ir antes para Vila Real, mais propriamente Marão/Alvão...



Eu prefiro o Alvão. Na zona das eólicas e antenas (ao lado da barragem) a neve chega a atingir 30 cm facilmente e em locais abrigados por volta dos 60 cm. Mas com a neve que hoje caiu ambas as serras não estavam nada de especial... uns 6 a 10 cm.


----------



## FJC (16 Dez 2009 às 23:03)

Boa noite

Amanhã irei iniciar a minha aventura pelo norte do pais. Mais concretamente Bragança e Outeiro, que fica a 18 Km's de Montalegre. Espero que o fim de semana que proporcione alguma neve, para matar a saudade


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

belas fotos... parabens felizardos contemplados pela neve

por aqui, nao houve neve nem gelo nem nada... a noite foi de aguaceiros, moderados pontualmente fortes  e assim se manteve durante todo o dia... 

neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado, nao chove e nao ha vento, ~ha muita humidade pois esta tudo a escorrer agua... 

min: 2.4ºC
a maxima e actual acabei de obte-la com a subida da temperatura, estao 9.9ºC
HR: 100%
vento: ausente
press:  1009 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

Boas,o ambiente por aqui na rua é de muito nevoeiro,vento fraco.

Actuais 4.7ºC máxima até agora,com 98% HR.


----------



## Kevin_ (16 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Excelente Video Spiritmind. Que horas eram nas primeras imagens ainda de noite?





spiritmind disse:


> Fica aqui o video de hoje
> 
> YouTube- Neve CovilhÃ£ 16-12-2009


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2009 às 00:07)

Máxima mais baixa do ano ontem, com 0,4ºC.

Extremos de ontem: 

-2,6ºC / 0,4ºC

Nevoeiro, chuva fraca e -0,2ºC por agora.


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2009 às 00:10)

Por aqui 0,1ºC e nevoeiro. Por pouco que não tive a minha primeira máxima negativa, a máxima ficou-se nos 0,2ºC. A mínima foi de -2,6ºC.

As árvores estão cheias de gelo devido à chuva congelada que caiu, e a neve mantém-se bastante bem.




O frio só ainda não foi desalojado do nordeste de Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2009 às 00:28)

Kevin_ disse:


> Excelente Video Spiritmind. Que horas eram nas primeras imagens ainda de noite?



Boas deviam ser ai umas 7:30h mais ou menos


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2009 às 00:30)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui 0,1ºC e nevoeiro. Por pouco que não tive a minha primeira máxima negativa, a máxima ficou-se nos 0,2ºC. A mínima foi de -2,6ºC.
> 
> As árvores estão cheias de gelo devido à chuva congelada que caiu, e a neve mantém-se bastante bem.



Boa foto Fil  este evento surpreendeu-me na positiva por esta freezing rain


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2009 às 07:53)

Bom dia

A chuva desta noite já derreteu quase toda a neve que caiu ontem, mas ainda resiste alguma coisa.






Por agora 6,5ºC e céu nublado.


-0,3ºC de mínima esta noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui acabado de chegar da Covilhã,hoje é o vento que está a dar nas vistas ,tanto aqui como lá.

Céu pouco nublado,temperaturas bem melhor hoje.

Actuais 14.7ºC e 61% HR.


----------



## Pinix (17 Dez 2009 às 13:33)

Boas..hoje já regressou tudo à normalidade  a Guarda já descongelou!! 
Consegui que me arranjassem algumas fotografias do dia de ontem aqui na Guarda, no entanto acho que qualquer fotografia não consegue retratar verdadeiramente o estado em que esta cidade estava.


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2009 às 13:47)

Espectaculares as fotos!

Por cá tenho uma temperatura de 6,3ºC, céu nublado com abertas e vento do quadrante oeste. Mínima de 0,1ºC e máxima de 7,5ºC. A precipitação do dia até este momento é de 11,3 mm, no qual deve estar incluída alguma neve de ontem que derreteu hoje no pluviómetro.


----------



## Serrano (17 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

Muito vento na Covilhã, o que torna maior a sensação de frio, porque no termómetro até estão uns simpáticos 12 graus. Disseram-me que tem estado a nevar na zona da Torre, o que é confirmado pelo site das Estradas de Portugal, que assinala uma temperatura de 0 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2009 às 14:18)

Céu pouco nublado,vento muito forte com rajadas.

Actuais 14.6ºC e 58% HR.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2009 às 16:29)

Serrano disse:


> Muito vento na Covilhã, o que torna maior a sensação de frio, porque no termómetro até estão uns simpáticos 12 graus. Disseram-me que tem estado a nevar na zona da Torre, o que é confirmado pelo site das Estradas de Portugal, que assinala uma temperatura de 0 graus.



OFF TOPIC: Como é que se vê agora a meteorologia no site das EP? É que com a remodelação, não me aparecem os símbolos que antes apareciam com os dados do tempo...


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2009 às 17:02)

mr. phillip disse:


> OFF TOPIC: Como é que se vê agora a meteorologia no site das EP? É que com a remodelação, não me aparecem os símbolos que antes apareciam com os dados do tempo...



Há um outro link para isso:

Trânsito em Directo


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2009 às 17:09)

AnDré disse:


> Há um outro link para isso:
> 
> Trânsito em Directo



É isso mesmo André, obrigado! Já actualizei os Favoritos!!


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2009 às 18:54)

Alguma nuvens e 2,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,3ºC / 8,0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2009 às 18:54)

Pinix disse:


> Consegui que me arranjassem algumas fotografias do dia de ontem aqui na Guarda, no entanto acho que qualquer fotografia não consegue retratar verdadeiramente o estado em que esta cidade estava.




Boas, ainda não tinha tido oportunidade de vir aqui ver as fotos de ontem (muito trabalho). Grandes fotos do Interior Norte...Grande acumulação em Bragança

Mas para um amante da meteorologia e do tempo frio esta foto enche as medidas. Obrigado pela partilha *Pinix*


Sabádo estou de volta a Bragança...venha daí o frio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de céu com poucas nuvens...
O vento foi perdendo velocidade durante a tarde,neste momento fraco.
A temperatura já foi mais agradável hoje ,em relação a ontem quase triplicou,máxima de ontem 5.0ºC.

Actuais 8.1ºC e 81% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.5ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Dez 2009 às 20:23)

Boas noites...

Por Viseu o dia foi de aguaceiros moderados, tornando-se fracos e menos frequentes durante a tarde, sendo que agora está céu limpo e registo uns estranhos 4.4ºC!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

Fotos muito muito fixes Pinix


----------



## ELJICUATRO (17 Dez 2009 às 22:41)

Dan disse:


> Alguma nuvens e 2,8ºC.
> 
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> ...



Boa noite Caro Amigo,

Por acaso tive em Bragança esta manhã. De facto temperatura bastante fresca por aí: 6 graus por volta das 10H. Consegui ver ao longe do lado espanhol, a Sanabria com muita neve acumulada (Impressionante!!! ). Não foi possível tirar foto infelizmente!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 7.3ºC e 84% HR.


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2009 às 23:13)

Céu limpo

Temp: 4.2 °C


----------



## FJC (17 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Boa noite

Esta manhã cerca das 11h30 da manhã só estava a nevar perto dos 1900 metros. Antes do cruzamento para Seia. Na torre só caia gelo. Parecia granizo muito fino. Neve, alguma. Mas nada de mais.
O arame, que separa a estrada das pistas de ski, tinha uma boa camada de gelo agarrada aos arames! 
Amanhã ou depois vou tentar meter as fotos! 

Boa sorte a todos para os próximos eventos
Cumprimentos


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

por aqui a noite passada foi de aguaceiros, que foram diminuindo de frequencia houve vento fraco... durante o dia so houve alguns aguaceiros de manha mas de tarde o ceu continuou nublado mas sem chuva ate agora... 

neste momento o ceu esta praticamente limpo, a temperatura tem vido a baixa, espero aqui uma noite de geada, isto se nao vier o senhor nevoeiro que ja se forma sobre o rio...

max: 14.5ºC
min: 9.0ºC
actual: 4.6ºC
hr: 100%
vento: muito fraco de E
press: 1013 hPa


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

1,0ºC e céu nublado por aqui.


.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2009 às 08:01)

Bom dia


Continua ao céu nublado, mas agora com -1,2ºC.

-1,8ºC de minima esta manhã.


----------



## GARFEL (18 Dez 2009 às 08:49)

bom dia
TOMAR
frio out
rain in
como sempre
8 grauzitos e uma chuva não muito consistente desde madrugada


----------



## NorthWind (18 Dez 2009 às 10:20)

Bom dia.

Estive a ver as previsões do IM e para este Domingo parece que as coisas vão "aquecer" ( arrefecer, digo  ) : 
está prevista queda de neve para cidades como Portalegre, Castelo Branco, além de Vila Real, Viseu e Guarda !  

Não quero já antecipar as coisas, mas alguém me pode dizer o que aí vem? Será o evento "Olimpia" ?


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2009 às 11:32)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 2,8ºC.
Neste momento chuva fraca.
Sigo com 4,2ºC...


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2009 às 11:49)

Bom dia!

Algum nevoeiro em certas zonas da cidade, e muito nublado, por nuvens baixas nas restantes zonas...

*Temperatura actual de 0ºC com uma HR de 98%*



A mínima, esta madrugada foi de *-2,3ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o dia nasceu com o céu muito nublado,pelas 9h00m começaram a cair os primeiros aguaceiros e ainda não parou,com o vento a ficar moderado.

Cheguei agora da Covilhã por lá não chovia,uns aguaceiros esporádicos com o céu muito nublado.

Actuais 6.5ºC e 92% HR e 0.5mm.


----------



## Pinix (18 Dez 2009 às 12:42)

"Mas para um amante da meteorologia e do tempo frio esta foto enche as medidas. Obrigado pela partilha *Pinix*"

De nada. Foi pena não ter conseguido fotografias logo do início do dia, mas pelo menos deu para ver mais ou menos como estava a cidade  

Aqui pela Guarda caem alguns flocos de neve miudinhos à cerca de meia hora.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2009 às 12:51)

Algumas nuvens e 0,9ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2009 às 13:20)

Chuva fraca e névoa baixa.
Sigo com 3,2ºC


----------



## godzila (18 Dez 2009 às 13:44)

por agora cai alguma saraiva misturada na agua que cai caindo moderada.
a temperatura é de 4ºC
pode ser desta e eu tenha neve aqui á porta


----------



## Serrano (18 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

Está a chover (com alguma saraiva misturada) na Covilhã, marcando o termómetro 5.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Começo a acreditar que isto mais tarde pode virar para neve...


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui chuva fraca e algum frio....

Vento por vezes moderado de NE.

Temperatura nos 6.9ºC

Prec. 1,0 mm e Raj máx. 40 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2009 às 14:31)

Por aqui deixou de chover,céu continua muito nublado com o vento moderado.


Actuais 7.2ºC e 1002hpa,com 90% HR e 1.0mm.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2009 às 14:37)

pela covilhã, 5ºC, chuva com saraiva e agua neve... tudo junto agora so falta vir uma ventania que provoque uma trovoada para depois começar a nevar... lol


alguem tem ideia a que horas poderá começar a nevar aqui? gosto muito de neve, mas é efectivamente limitativo estar de sobreaviso.


----------



## godzila (18 Dez 2009 às 14:42)

quanto a mim hoje vai faltar a precipitação para vermos neve quando estiver a temperatura serta já não deve cover nem nevar nem nada
a chuva vai seguir para sul.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Dez 2009 às 14:43)

boas pessoal, hoje tou a transmitir desde o concelho do fundão, vim até à terra do meu pai.. Aqui pelo alqueidão(380m) sigo com 6,0'c e chuva fraca.. Abc pra todos..


----------



## joaoj (18 Dez 2009 às 15:19)

Boa tarde, por aqui chuvisca e estao +3.1cº , tenho esperança que comece a nevar...


----------



## Mjhb (18 Dez 2009 às 15:20)

Boas tardes...

Estou de facto desiludido com a precipitação: nem 0.1mm.

A nível de vento, forte com rajadas muito forte, se calhar na ordem dos 60km/h e 4.1ºC!


----------



## Mjhb (18 Dez 2009 às 16:09)

Por cá, vento, nuvens altas e médias, nada de chuva e 3.9ºC!


----------



## NorthWind (18 Dez 2009 às 16:22)

Boa tarde. Falando na possibilidade de queda de neve na Beira Alta, queria referir que em Trancoso , e segundo o IM , ás 15 h estavam 0,8 ºC  e  tem-se mantido abaixo de 1ºC . 

A webcam mostrava uma enooorme nuvem negra. 

Será que esses flocos não estarão para vir?


----------



## NorthWind (18 Dez 2009 às 16:29)

[/QUOTE]

Espectáculo de foto e espectáculo essa visão de alguns maciços de folhosas tão característicos dessa zona!! Está mesmo a pedir uma caminhada!


----------



## Johnny (18 Dez 2009 às 16:43)

... pena q n façam uma estância de ski na Sanábria... espaço e condições _meteo_, n faltam...



NorthWind disse:


> Boa tarde. Falando na possibilidade de queda de neve na Beira Alta, queria referir que em Trancoso , e segundo o IM , ás 15 h estavam 0,8 ºC  e  tem-se mantido abaixo de 1ºC .
> 
> A webcam mostrava uma enooorme nuvem negra.
> 
> Será que esses flocos não estarão para vir?


----------



## Johnny (18 Dez 2009 às 16:44)

... n era esta a citação q queria fazer, mas sim a da foto da Sanábria (Espanha)


----------



## NorthWind (18 Dez 2009 às 16:56)

Johnny disse:


> ... pena q n façam uma estância de ski na Sanábria... espaço e condições _meteo_, n faltam...




Eu lembro-me que na serra de Montesinho havia uma pista ou algo do género....como estará?

Quanto a Espanha, no comments... 
está mais que provado que têm tido grandes nevadas  


p.s. explicações geográficas e climáticas à parte, claro


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2009 às 17:35)

Por aqui, durante a tarde esteve bastante sol, levando-nos a uma máxima de 5,0ºC.


Neste momento já anoiteceu e registo *0,4ºC*.... 



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

Por aqui já entramos nos negativos.... *-0,1ºC*

Estou com esperanças que ainda atinja a mínima do dia antes da meia-noite...


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Céu muito nublado.
Tem: 2,8 º C
Será que ainda vem neve???


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2009 às 18:44)

jonaslor disse:


> Céu muito nublado.
> Tem: 2,8 º C
> Será que ainda vem neve???



nao acredito. o tempo seca cada vez mais. pena, vamos pedir para domingo...


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2009 às 18:58)

Céu quase sem nuvens e -1,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,8ºC / 2,9ºC 

É possível que o valor mínimo seja batido antes das 24h.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Dez 2009 às 19:02)

Dan disse:


> Céu quase sem nuvens e -1,0ºC.
> 
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> ...



Entre hoje e amanha, batem-se mínimas, de certeza.


----------



## Johnny (18 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

Referes-te a _isto_?? Nunca consegui descobrir onde seria a dita pista... ainda há dias lá estive...


















NorthWind disse:


> Eu lembro-me que na serra de Montesinho havia uma pista ou algo do género....como estará?
> 
> Quanto a Espanha, no comments...
> está mais que provado que têm tido grandes nevadas
> ...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

Dan disse:


> Algumas nuvens e 0,9ºC.



Dan, lindas fotos!!! Foi exactamente isso que vi esta Quinta-Feira quando tive em Bragança. Linda Sanabria ao longe!!! 

Mas não esquecer a Peña Trevinca com os seus 2127m que fica ao lado da Sanabria e que também está cheia de neve acumulada neste momento.


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Com o ar frio a instalar-se por estes vales, atingi agora a mínima da madrugada, pelo que até à meia-noite vai ser sempre a baixar...

Dados actuais:

Temp: *-2,4ºC*

HR: *92%*

PA: *1007,7hPa*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

Boas, por aqui tenho -2,5ºC (mínima do dia), 81% e 1009 hPa, o céu tem algumas nuvens e o vento sopra fraco de NE. A máxima foi de 2,3ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

Por aqui céu limpo... Temp 0,2ºC


----------



## GARFEL (19 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

19/12/2009  - 00:06
Pouco Nublado

Geada/Gelo
TOMAR 
Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém

 Sem Avisos 


1.4 ºC   (-1.2/hr)  Diferença 24 horas: -2.2 ºC 
Aparente: 1 ºC  
 2.0 ºC (00:00)  
1.4 ºC (00:06)  

100 % (0/hr)  Ponto de Orvalho: 1.4 ºC  100% (00:00)  
100% (00:00)  

0.0 km/h ENE(78º)  
Vento 1 minuto: 0.0 km/h  
Bf: (0) Sem Vento 
 Vento médio 10 minutos:  
0.4 km/h ENE(65º)  
 3.6 km/h (00:01)  
0.0 mm  
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr) 
 Hora  3 Horas  6 Horas  24 Horas  
0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  3.0 mm  
 Mensal  Anual  
36.0 mm  452.0 mm  

1001 hPa    Variação 1 hora: +1 hpa  
Variação 24 horas: -8 hpa  
 1001 hPa (00:00)  
1001 hPa (00:00)  


Gráficos da Última Hora




 Nascer e Pôr-do-Sol / Lua

 07:49 / 17:11  
 09:55 / 19:59


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2009 às 00:11)

boas noites malta... 

por aqui o dia chegou com algum vento fraco e ceu encoberto e assim se manteve durante todo o dia... cairam alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde, mas foi coisa pouca, o vento aumentou passado a moderado com rajadas fortes desde o meio da tarde... 

neste momento o ceu esta limpo e o vento esta furioso la fora... 


max: 6.4ºC
actual: 3.1ºC
vento: forte de NE - entre 30 a 40 km/h
HR: 72%
press: 1005 hPa - a subir


----------



## jonaslor (19 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

Temp: -0.1ºc
Por aqui já temos valores negativos...


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2009 às 00:29)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Mas não esquecer a Peña Trevinca com os seus 2127m que fica ao lado da Sanabria e que também está cheia de neve acumulada neste momento.



   Já tenho saudades da paisagem magnífica que de lá se avista.


----------



## joaoj (19 Dez 2009 às 01:12)

Resumindo: desilusão  a 100 %, 
Nem um floquinho de neve, NADA !


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Dez 2009 às 01:38)

Registo 0º e está uma bela geada.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, -2,6ºC e ainda muita geada.

Mínima de -5,0ºC.

Bastante sincelo esta manhã na serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Dez 2009 às 10:19)

Bons dias...

Por cá está céu limpo, neblina nos vales(ainda), geada com uma camada algo grossa e temperatura actual de -1.6ºC!


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia

-1,5ºC


Mínima de *-5,8ºC* esta manhã


----------



## jonaslor (19 Dez 2009 às 11:41)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e vento. Temp: 2,3ºc
Mínima de -1,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2009 às 11:51)

Céu completamente limpo

*0,2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (19 Dez 2009 às 12:21)

Bons dias...

Por cá está o céu agora parcialmente nublado por alguns cumulus humilis que vão aparecendo e desaparecendo rapidamente, vento moderado a forte e 1.3ºC!


----------



## Serrano (19 Dez 2009 às 12:26)

Umas poucas nuvens impedem um céu totalmente azul, com o termómetro a marcar 2.5 graus, tendo-se registado uma mínima de -1.9 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2009 às 12:56)

Bons dias |

Céu limpo,com o ambiente lá fora muito devido ao vento moderado.

Actuais 7.5ºC e 44% de HR.

Temperaturas de ontem 3.0ºC / 7.3ºC com 2.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

boa tarde 

por santa comba o dia veio com ceu limpo e assim se mantem, 
o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes desde ontem ao meio da tarde... 

min de hoje: 1.6ºC
actual: 5.3ºC
vento: moderado com rajadas de NE - entre os 30 e 40 km/h
HR: 45%
press: 1011 hPa -

p.s nao estou em gouveia neste fim de semana...


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2009 às 14:14)

Pessoal coloquei as fotos do nevão do dia 16 *neste tópico*


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2009 às 15:53)

4,4ºC   e  algumas núvens cinzentas...


----------



## Mjhb (19 Dez 2009 às 16:22)

Boas...

Por cá está muito frio(2.9ºC), cumulus humilis reinam o céu pouco nublado e vento forte.

Houveram lagos que durante todo o dia não derreteram, apesar de ficarem com uma camada mais reduzida!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2009 às 17:46)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a temperatura vai desenfriada  a descer,céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 3.8ºC e 56% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.3ºC / 8.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

Boa tarde,

um pouco mais de frio do que ontem.

Neste momento já dentro dos negativos com *-0,7ºC*


----------



## Serrano (19 Dez 2009 às 18:25)

Mesmo com o sol a brilhar, a máxima ficou-se por 4.4 graus. Agora o termómetro já marca 0.6, o que promete uma noite gélida.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui a temperatura também vai em descida, estando agora nos *2.8ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco (10 km/h de N).

Máx. 6.8ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2009 às 19:01)

Céu limpo e -0,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-5,0ºC / 3,7ºC


----------



## Bgc (19 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

Mínima de -6.3ºC e máxima de 2.9ºC.

Por agora, -1.5ºC.


----------



## Fil (19 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

Boas, por aqui tenho -1,7ºC, céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado de ENE que está a dificultar a descida da temperatura. A mínima foi de -4,0ºC e a máxima de 3,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2009 às 20:01)

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 2.2ºC e 61% HR.


----------



## Bgc (19 Dez 2009 às 20:04)

Saltei para -2.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Dez 2009 às 20:20)

Bem por aqui já *1.5ºC*.

Fui colocar só uma pequena quantidade de água em cima do carro e já está em estado solido...

Mas geada ainda nada, porque aqui há quase sempre pouca HR, e as superficies estão sequinhas.


----------



## jPdF (19 Dez 2009 às 20:30)

Em Viseu, na EMA estavam 0.2ºC às 19 horas...
Aqui pela cidade sigo neste momento com 1.2ºC

Certamente esta noite serão batidos recordes, pelo menos para esta época invernal que se está a iniciar!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

Neste momento registo em Viseu 0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Dez 2009 às 21:16)

Boas noites.

Por cá céu limpo, vento moderado, e temperatura actual já negativa, na ordem dos -1.9ºC!

Até amanhã!(não deve vir a haver geada pois há pouca humidade)


----------



## Bgc (19 Dez 2009 às 21:28)

Onde chegaremos esta noite?

Já -4.3ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (19 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

TOMAR
21.20 horas
-1.3º
por este andar algum record vai ser batido
ai vai vai


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

depois de uma tarde de vento e muito frio, o vento esta agora fraco... 

o ceu esta limpo

max: 6.1ºC
actual: 1.1ºC
hr: 56%
vento: fraco de NE
press: 1015 hPa


----------



## cardu (19 Dez 2009 às 21:40)

GARFEL disse:


> TOMAR
> 21.20 horas
> -1.3º
> por este andar algum record vai ser batido
> ai vai vai



a esta hora já está tanto frio????

jesus


----------



## Bgc (19 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

-4.6º


----------



## cardu (19 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

Bgc disse:


> Onde chegaremos esta noite?
> 
> Já -4.3ºC.



só sei que segunda feira vai ser feriado forçado em bragança


----------



## Bgc (19 Dez 2009 às 21:52)

-5.0º C


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2009 às 21:53)

Realmente muito frio a esta hora em Bragança...

Segundo o Aemet pelo interior de Espanha em Castilla e León as temperaturas estavam já nos *- 11.2ºc* em Burgos às 19.00 h...









É bem provável que Bragança chegue na próxima madrugada aos - 7

Provavelmente todo aquele frio no interior Espanhol vai reflectir-se também nas temperaturas de Trás os Montes nas próximas horas.. em especial nas regiões mais a Leste como Bragança, Miranda do Douro....


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2009 às 22:00)

Aqui pelo centro da cidade já vamos nos  *-4,2ºC*  com  *77%* de HR



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## GARFEL (19 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

22.00 horas
1.9 negativos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2009 às 22:05)

Por aqui o termômetro já marca 1.4ºC.


----------



## DRC (19 Dez 2009 às 22:24)

Na vila do Soito (concelho do Sabugal) estão já *-5ºC*. 
www.soito.net


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2009 às 22:47)

Cerca das 21h, estavam -11ºC na Torre! 

  Até onde vai chegar durante a madrugada?


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2009 às 23:12)

O *Zoelae *está em Vinhas e reporta *-4,8ºC* neste momento.
Diz-me impressionado com a temperatura a esta hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

Por aqui 1.2ºC mas já chegou aos 1.0ºC,miníma até ao momento,vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

o vento tornou-se moderado com rajadas, 
estou com a actual de 0.5ºC

(estou em S. C. dao)


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

Chegados aos *-5,0ºC* na minha área, está na hora de recolher!!!



Deixo o resumo do dia:


*Céu limpo*








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

0,4º pela covilha, no centro da cidade... faz algum vento.


----------



## GARFEL (19 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

as 23.21 horas
a estação do amigo luis salvador
marcava uns quentes
3.1º negativos


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

-1º na cidade de Vila Real. Curiosamente, não se vê muita geada nos carros. Céu limpo.


----------



## DRC (19 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

No Soito (Sabugal) estão -*5,7ºC* .
Sensação térmica de *-8ºC*. 
www.soito.net


----------



## *Marta* (20 Dez 2009 às 00:19)

-5,2ºC.

Está um frio lá fora que não se pode.


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 00:23)

Mais uma vez boa noite!

-6.1ºC ! 90% HR!


----------



## lightning bolt (20 Dez 2009 às 00:27)

Boa Noite a todos

Finalmente tenho a minha estação a funcionar (comprada no lidl e ainda estou a tentar perceber se isto está bem montado.)
neste momento vou com uns agradaveis -1ºc e  e HR 47%


----------



## jonaslor (20 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

Sigo com -1,8ºC.
Céu limpo.


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

Ás 11h da noite os locais mais frios eram:

Penhas Douradas: *-5,6ºC*
Sabugal (Martim Rei): *-5,5ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-5,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 00:46)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Cerca das 21h, estavam -11ºC na Torre!
> 
> Até onde vai chegar durante a madrugada?



Entretanto a temperatura na Torre tem estado a subir.
Às 22h20 e tal estava com -10ºC.
Às 23h20 estava com -9ºC.

Parece que o ar frio em altitude já se está a ir embora. 


Entretanto a estação amadora do Soito já esteve nos -6,2ºC.


----------



## Ronny (20 Dez 2009 às 00:58)

Por aqui.. -2.3 
Céu totalmente limpo


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 01:23)

-6.8ºC 

HR 92%


----------



## lightning bolt (20 Dez 2009 às 01:51)

-3  
HR 52%


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Dez 2009 às 01:52)

Com esta Sociedade de Informação de todas as nossas delícias e vantagens ,
hoje ,só hoje, sinto-me com Ela , um pouco desconfortável, confesso...
Em tempos , que já lá vão, este frio que está  por aqui, lá fora  ( 2.2º  " agravados  "com algum ventinho leste),seria o meu quintal   em potencial frio extremo.
Hoje , escutando-vos e seguindo os vossos passos,oh vizinhos (  um pouco mais distantes):
- afinal,  este meu frio tão intenso que está lá fora,aqui no meu quintal,  agora já não vale  quase nada...
Peço desculpa pela intromissão .Vir para este tópico dizer que , ah e tal ,está muito frio, estão 2º , é um pouco ridículo...
Fora de cena, quem não é de cena...

Mas que belos registos, os vossos......que noite gélida, a vossa ...


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 01:58)

nimboestrato disse:


> Com esta Sociedade de Informação de todas as nossas delícias e vantagens ,
> hoje ,só hoje, sinto-me com Ela , um pouco desconfortável, confesso...
> Em tempos , que já lá vão, este frio que está  por aqui, lá fora  ( 2.2º  " agravados  "com algum ventinho leste),seria o meu quintal   em potencial frio extremo.
> Hoje , escutando-vos e seguindo os vossos passos,oh vizinhos (  um pouco mais distantes):
> ...




Mais uma, entre as inúmeras, excelentes intervenções!

Votos de uma boa noite gélida!

U


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 02:01)

Bgc disse:


> -6.8ºC
> 
> HR 92%




Que bela temperatura *bgc*

Na cidade normalmente não é tão frio como aí em Nogueira, mas penso que em Gimonde ainda deve ser mais frio


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 02:05)

MSantos disse:


> Que bela temperatura *bgc*
> 
> Na cidade normalmente não é tão frio como aí em Nogueira, mas penso que em Gimonde ainda deve ser mais frio



Sim, mas em plena cidade, na flor da ponte do Fervença, a estação do wunderground também reporta já -6.2ºC


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 02:09)

Bgc disse:


> Sim, mas em plena cidade, na flor da ponte do Fervença, a estação do wunderground também reporta já -6.5ºC



Por aqui atingi agora a barreira dos -7.0ºC !!


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 02:16)

Bgc disse:


> Sim, mas em plena cidade, na flor da ponte do Fervença, a estação do wunderground também reporta já -6.2ºC



Essa estação na Flor da Ponte é do nosso colega aqui do MeteoPT o Z13, o Fil também possui uma estação no wundergruond que reporta no Vale Churido

A minha estação é muito rudimentar mas normalmente apresenta valores intermédios a estas 2 estações

Não me admirava que tivessem -10ºC em Gimonde


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 02:18)

MSantos disse:


> Essa estação na Flor da Ponte é do nosso colega aqui do MeteoPT o Z13, o Fil também possui uma estação no wundergruond que reporta no Vale Churido
> 
> A minha estação é muito rudimentar mas normalmente apresenta valores intermédios a estas 2 estações
> 
> Não me admirava que tivessem -10ºC em Gimonde



Eu sei de quem são as estações 

Penso que estarão seguramente -10ºC em Gimonde.

Por aqui, -7.2ºC agora.


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 03:29)

Sigo com -7.7ºC, HR 95%.


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2009 às 03:49)

Soito está neste momento com -9,3ºC. 

Aqui tenho -6,0ºC, falta pouco para bater a minha mínima do ano.


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 03:54)

Por aqui cheguei agora a barreira dos -8.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 08:46)

Às 7h, Sabugal com *-9ºC*. 
E o território continental seguia gelado!


----------



## joaoj (20 Dez 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia, por aqui  neste momento: -3.9 ºC e a minima do ano foi hoje com -10.2 ºC pelas 05:53 h


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Dez 2009 às 09:18)

Registo actualmente -1.7ºC. Mínima de -3.1ºC. Raro por estes lados.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Dez 2009 às 09:27)

Sigo com -2,0ºC 

Minima de -3,8ºC.
Céu com algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 09:30)

Às 8h, ainda mais frio em algumas regiões! 






O Zoelae relata uma temperatura mínima de *-8ºC* em Vinhais.

A Torre às 8h15 estava com -5ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e -6,4ºC.


-7,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Noite gélida,  de muitos records certamente!!! Por aqui apenas igualei o meu registo de 8 de Janeiro deste ano... com *(-8,6ºC)* 


Neste momento sol e *-8,3ºC*


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Dez 2009 às 09:36)

Por aqui ja vamos na casa positiva, 0,4ºC, influência da "qualidade do termómetro" e da altitude (nao ha inversão termica). 

A que horas começa a entrar a "humidade"?


----------



## cardu (20 Dez 2009 às 11:01)

de acordo com o freemeteo bragança vai ter uma tempestade de neve nas primeiras horas de segunda feira


----------



## lightning bolt (20 Dez 2009 às 11:24)

depois de atingir um minimo de -6 durante a noite
sigo com -0.2 e 58 HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2009 às 11:25)

Bons dias !

Hoje sim,com fartura de norte a sul .

Muitas nuvens altas,vento moderado para ajudar a festa 

Actuais 2.0ºC e 51% HR.

Então a miníma foi de -1.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Dez 2009 às 11:28)

Boas...

Por cá noite freca, com -5.9ºC de mínima.

Gelo e geda nas ervas e temperatura actual nos -0.1ºC.

(vejam as condições oficiais para Viseu às 11h, no site do IM, estavam 38.7ºC!!!)


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2009 às 11:33)

Em Viseu mínima de -2.5ºC.
Agora sigo com 0.9 ºC!
Realmente uma das noites mais frias do ano!


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2009 às 11:38)

Esta manhã, muita geada, gelo e ainda alguma neve.








-2,2ºC por agora.


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Ao contrario dos outros dias, é de esperar neve significativa para a Covilha? 
Deverei precaver me? 

Abraço a todos
Sigo com 2ºC


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2009 às 11:58)

Quase meio-dia e ainda  *-2,4ºC* lá fora....


----------



## Serrano (20 Dez 2009 às 11:58)

De momento estou com alguma nebulosidade alta e +0.5 graus, depois de uma mínima de -3.9ºC, bem interessante para um local sem inversão térmica.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2009 às 12:12)

Mesmo com estes valores de temperatura, desta vez o rio Sabor não gelou aqui perto de Bragança, talvez devido ao elevado caudal que leva.

No entanto, havia algum gelo nas margens.


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 12:37)

No Soito a temperatura atingiu os *-10,2ºC* - www.soito.net

Na cidade do Sabugal a temperatura desceu até aos *-9ºC* e segundo familiares que me telefonaram o rio Côa congelou em diversos locais, bem como outros cursos de água da região.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Dez 2009 às 13:15)

Por aqui o vento já se faz sentir.
Sigo com 3,3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2009 às 14:14)

Dan disse:


>



espectacular!!!


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Boa tarde.

Noite gélida por aqui.

Mínima de *-9.1ºC*.


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 14:46)

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic: alguém me sabe dizer o que é feito das temperaturas no site das Estradas de Portugal? Ia agora ver as temperaturas na região da Serra da Estrela mas não me aparecem aqueles símbolos verdes como dantes...


----------



## Thomar (20 Dez 2009 às 14:58)

João Dias disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic: alguém me sabe dizer o que é feito das temperaturas no site das Estradas de Portugal? Ia agora ver as temperaturas na região da Serra da Estrela mas não me aparecem aqueles símbolos verdes como dantes...



Aparece, pelo menos no meu computador. 

Vai a este link: http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/index.php/pt/transito-em-directo-


----------



## cactus (20 Dez 2009 às 15:17)

Boas , aqui está mais quente que aí " em cima " , naturalmente, sigo com uns quentes 7º c, mas atençao que não há sol , e ela  vem aí....


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 15:22)

Excelentes *Dan*


Hoje mínima de -8,5ºC(8:12)
Ontem às 22:00 horas já estavam -5ºC em Gimonde e -4,5ºC em Babe


Neste momento 1,9ºC, 51%HR e 1009hPa. 
A minha estação já anuncia neve, venha ela


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 15:42)

Thomar disse:


> Aparece, pelo menos no meu computador.
> 
> Vai a este link: http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/index.php/pt/transito-em-directo-



Muito obrigado 

A Torre seguia há momentos com-7ºC


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 15:45)

Aqui ficam os registos da noite gélida de Bragança:




A acrecentar a estes ainda os -9,1ºC de Nogueira.


Começam a aparecer as primeiras nuvens altas e seguimos com  1,7ºC e 52%HR (dados do S. Tiago).


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2009 às 16:25)

Por aqui nuvens altas e uma temperatura de 0,4ºC. A máxima foi de 0,9ºC e a mínima de -7,1ºC, a minha mínima mais baixa desde que faço registos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2009 às 16:26)

O céu vai ficando muito nublado por nuvens altas,vento moderado de Este.

Actuais 3.8ºC e 50% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje -1.9ºC / 4.5ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 16:26)

Às 16.20, a zona alta da Covilhã já está com -0,2ºC e com o que se aproxima por sudoeste, pode ser que haja condições para umas _horitas_ com o elemento branco...

Esperemos que haja mais precipitação, a que faltou quarta-feira, e que, tal como na quarta, o ar frio se aguente algum tempo, embora se saiba que está condenado a perder para o ar quente e para a chuva.


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2009 às 16:41)

Por aqui já estamos de volta aos *0ºC*, depois de uma máxima de *+3,8ºC*


O céu já se apresenta bastante coberto por núvens altas.


----------



## lightning bolt (20 Dez 2009 às 16:52)

depois de uma maxima de 5.9 sigo com

4.1ºc
41 HR
1009hpa

ceu muito nebulado


----------



## Ronny (20 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Boas tardes..

Por aqui está 0.3º, céu coberto e vento fraco..

hoje, mais que na 3ª feira está o tipico "ar de neve"..

Espero que se confirmem as previsões  de neve para mais logo..


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 17:07)

Ronny disse:


> Boas tardes..
> 
> Por aqui está 0.3º, céu coberto e vento fraco..
> 
> ...



Esperemos que sim, Lamego tem um encanto especial com neve...saudades!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

Temperatura em queda, neste momento 0,2ºC na zona oeste da cidade, mas já temos zonas de Bragança abaixo de 0ºC

Isto está-se a compor


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2009 às 17:13)

Não sei até que ponto as temperaturas se irão aguentar em valores negativos... cá em baixo tem estado estáticas nos 10ºC mas a chuva ainda não é nada de especial... vamos ver se Bragança se vai forrar de neve...


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 17:19)

Na minha Zona -0,4º hehehe!

Se viesse um pouquinho mais cedo ainda iria fotografar pela noite dentro...a neve virgem conjugada com a iluminação natalícia daria um belo trabalho!


----------



## GARFEL (20 Dez 2009 às 17:20)

BOAS
como eu previa bateu-se o record de 2009
minima foi de -6.4º
quando fui andar de bike ás 9 da matina ainda a estação registava -3º
tudo branquinho de geada
passei com a bike em todas as poças (congeladas) não é todos os dias que as apanho assim
o céu agora apresenta-se já carregado mas ainda não pingou
vamos com 6.8º


----------



## jonaslor (20 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

Bom por aqui céu muito nublado com nuvens altas. Vento forte.
parece que vai passar mais uma vez ao lado, como na passada quarta feira.
Vai cair no outro lado da encosta...
Sigo com 4,8ºC. A temp não baixa.  
O vento bem podia ir embora...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 17:32)

Covilhã já vai com *-0,9ºC* (dados do *meteocovilha.com*) e, pela imagem de radar do IM, das 17:00, a precipitação já chegou ao litoral Centro/Centro-Sul.

Haja esperança numa noite branca!...


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

Depois de uma fantástica noite ao mais alto estilo centro-europeu, sigo agora com -1.5ºC e à espera da famosa 

Mínima: -9.1ºC
Máxima: 2.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 17:40)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui nuvens altas e uma temperatura de 0,4ºC. A máxima foi de 0,9ºC e a mínima de -7,1ºC, a minha mínima mais baixa desde que faço registos.



Há quanto tempo fazes registo Fil? (curiusidade)


----------



## GARFEL (20 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

quem explica ???
sendo que tomar consegue baixar a temperatura durante a madrugada 
quase ao nivel das terras mais altas do nosso norte (-6.4º esta noite)
porque depois durante o dia 
a esta hora covilha tá com 0º
bargança 
viseu 
lamego 
etc...etc.... já tão quase negativos
e aqui anda nos 7 graus e não parece baixar
e não é hoje
se fosse eu explicava
é que é sempre 
fónix


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui ficam os registos da noite gélida de Bragança:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infelizmente não estou em bragança e por isso não sei o valor da minha mínima, provavelmente a mais baixa de sempre da minha estação


Fizemos uma troca Brigantia, eu vim para o Sul e o Brigantia foi para o Nordeste


----------



## Ronny (20 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

Está nos -0.4..

entramos em contagem decrescente.. para os flocos..


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

GARFEL disse:


> quem explica ???
> sendo que tomar consegue baixar a temperatura durante a madrugada
> quase ao nivel das terras mais altas do nosso norte (-6.4º esta noite)
> porque depois durante o dia
> ...



Para além da diferença de altitude, Tomar está muito mais sujeita à acção amenizadora do Atlântico, do que Bragança (por exemplo). Trás-os-Montes não se chama assim de ânimo leve, pois os ventos húmidos do oceano penetram aí com maior dificuldade. Por outro lado, acresce alguma influência continental, nomeadamente da vizinha e gélida Meseta norte de Castela.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Dez 2009 às 17:50)

GARFEL disse:


> quem explica ???
> sendo que tomar consegue baixar a temperatura durante a madrugada
> quase ao nivel das terras mais altas do nosso norte (-6.4º esta noite)
> porque depois durante o dia
> ...




Mais estranho é aqui. A cerca de 40km da covilhã, sendo do outro lado da encosta e a temp de 4,7ºC.
Bom também não me posso queixar muito: foram 8 nevões desde o outono de 2008 e inverno de 2009.


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 17:51)

-2.2ºC


----------



## GARFEL (20 Dez 2009 às 17:52)

thanks pedro
realmente isso parece-me uma explicação
ainda haverá outras que vou tentar estudar


----------



## GARFEL (20 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

Bgc disse:


> -2.2ºC



e eu que tive por aí
em negreda
em setembro - da proxima vou em janeiro
por certo


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

GARFEL disse:


> thanks pedro
> realmente isso parece-me uma explicação
> ainda haverá outras que vou tentar estudar



A altitude de Tomar é baixa e ocorre inversão térmica, por isso as mínimas são tão baixas por vezes, durante o dia aquece muito rapidamente


----------



## GARFEL (20 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

e por aqui a temperatura sobe
e sobe
e sobe
7.3º
deve tar a chuva aí mesmo á porta


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 18:24)

Desce lentamente, mas ainda não parou de descer. Agora -0,7ºC e 61%HR.

A minha estação parece ser mesmo a que regista o valor mais alto, pois as outras estações de Bragança já registam valores na ordem dos -1,5ºC.


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

Em Viseu, depois de um dia de erros da estação oficial do IM que chegou a registar temperaturas de 38ºC, regista agora dados mais correctos, as 18h estavam 1,3ºC... embora a velocidade do vento ainda não esteja de acordo com a realidade (-99 km/h)

Na cidade na minha estação registo 2,3ºC; céu completamente nublado e pressão a descer...

Vamos aguardar pela chuva...ou neve!!


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 18:43)

Na minha zona -1,8º...nada mau!


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Por aqui 0ºc a espera da precipitação mais uma vez nao sei o que se passa na vertente norte da serra pois loriga tem 8ºc  Talvez efeito de Fohen


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

Agora -1ºC. Continua descer lentamente mas o vento ainda não chegou...


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 19:10)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui 0ºc a espera da precipitação mais uma vez nao sei o que se passa na vertente norte da serra pois loriga tem 8ºc  Talvez efeito de Fohen



Bem a Loriga deve ser uma das localidades mais quentes do país...! É mesmo um fenómeno localizado!

-2º


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

jonaslor disse:


> Mais estranho é aqui. A cerca de 40km da covilhã, sendo do outro lado da encosta e a temp de 4,7ºC.
> Bom também não me posso queixar muito: foram 8 nevões desde o outono de 2008 e inverno de 2009.



Se o vento for de leste, esse elevado valor de temperatura pode ser o resultado de um forte efeito de Foehn.


----------



## Kevin_ (20 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Pelas imagens do radar do IM a precipitação deve chegar à covilhã, pelas 19:45-20:15, vamos ver em que estado ela vai cair: Sólido ou líquido?

Por Castelo Branco deve estar prestes a começar...


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Em Viseu a temperatura subiu 0,3ºC na última meia hora, registo agora, 2,6ºC!

Aguardemos...


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Boas!

Por aqui ta a cair uma especie de granizo.


----------



## FJC (20 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

Boa noite 

Aqui uma foto tirada na quinta-feira na serra da estrela, na torre (que tinha prometido que inseria). O que caia era mesmo só gelo.

Ps.- É a primeira vez que estou a inserir imagens, espero que funcione.


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

Água-neve?

Então a cota aí no centro ronda os teus 400 metros, pode ainda descer um pouco de noite, mas depois subirá rapidamente de manhã.
Isso significa que para o norte, ainda poderá cair água-neve aos 300-400 metros...



ac_cernax disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por aqui ta a cair uma especie de granizo.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2009 às 19:30)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui 0ºc a espera da precipitação mais uma vez nao sei o que se passa na vertente norte da serra pois loriga tem 8ºc  Talvez efeito de Fohen



Correcto; Loriga encontra-se abrigada do lado leste por montanhas de mais de 1500 de altitude a menos de 3 quilómetros (Loriga fica a cerca de 750 metros de altitude)..


----------



## Serrano (20 Dez 2009 às 19:30)

Depois de uma máxima de 3.4ºC, o termómetro marca agora 1.5ºC, quando até já esteve em -1ºC cerca das 18 horas, vamos ver o que a coisa dá...


----------



## FJC (20 Dez 2009 às 19:34)

digam-me uma coisa, a foto que coloquei está visível a vocês!? eu não a consigo visualizar


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

FJC disse:


> digam-me uma coisa, a foto que coloquei está visível a vocês!? eu não a consigo visualizar



Nop... nada...

Vê aqui as indicações.



ac_cernax disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por aqui ta a cair uma especie de granizo.



Quanto tens de temperatura??


----------



## Mjhb (20 Dez 2009 às 19:37)

Boas...

Mas que porcaria se passa nas medições do Im para Viseu?
*15.7ºC*?!

---------------------

Por cá houveram lagos que durante todo o dia não derreteram, mesmo os que estavam ao sol, o que quer dizer que por aqui a temperatura esteve sempre ou quase sempre negativa.

Actuais* 1.7ºC*(venha ela).


----------



## Kevin_ (20 Dez 2009 às 19:37)

FJC disse:


> digam-me uma coisa, a foto que coloquei está visível a vocês!? eu não a consigo visualizar



Eu não a consigo ver...


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 19:43)

Pessoal de Bragança como estão as coisas por aí?

Segundo o satelite a precipitação já não deve andar longe


----------



## FJC (20 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

Eu já lá tinha ido, mas não deu.  ver se desta funciona. apareceu de outra maneira.

Logo hoje que estava com esperanças que vá nevar aqui (Outeiro, Geres), e queria partilhar algumas fotos.....


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

Por aqui continuam a cair as pedritas de gelo, com a temperatura nos 3 C.


----------



## jpaulov (20 Dez 2009 às 19:49)

por aqui estou com zero graus (mas a temperatura real deve ser mais baixa, porque o meu sensor está abrigado da geada...). Quanto a precipitação...ainda nada!...


----------



## Bgc (20 Dez 2009 às 19:53)

-3.3ºC 

Venha ela!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 19:53)

Naevo disse:


> por aqui estou com zero graus (mas a temperatura real deve ser mais baixa, porque o meu sensor está abrigado da geada...). Quanto a precipitação...ainda nada!...



Por aqui -1,4ºC, 66%HR e 1007hPa

Flor da ponte: -2,1ºC (estação do Z13)
Vale Churido: -2,3ºC (estação do Fil)

A precipitação só daqui a +-3 horas.


----------



## *Marta* (20 Dez 2009 às 19:55)

-3,1ºC.
Tudo muito calmo... e muito frio!!!!


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2009 às 19:57)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui continuam a cair as pedritas de gelo, com a temperatura nos 3 C.



Tive agora a informação que no concelho de Proença-a-Nova, na zona norte do concelho (Vale da Ursa, não sei se o ac_cernax conhece) está a cair gelo com neve misturada, e dá para distinguir bem os flocos... cota a 600 metros, a temperatura medida no carro informava 1,5ºC!!


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

jPdF disse:


> Tive agora a informação que no concelho de Proença-a-Nova, na zona norte do concelho (Vale da Ursa, não sei se o ac_cernax conhece) está a cair gelo com neve misturada, e dá para distinguir bem os flocos... cota a 600 metros, a temperatura medida no carro informava 1,5ºC!!



Isso é bom e mau sinal pois significa que a temperatura nas camadas altas da atmosfera não está o suficiente fria para ser só neve pois com 1.5ºc a superfície devia em teoria ser apenas neve vamos aguardar


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Dez 2009 às 20:15)

jPdF disse:


> Tive agora a informação que no concelho de Proença-a-Nova, na zona norte do concelho (Vale da Ursa, não sei se o ac_cernax conhece) está a cair gelo com neve misturada, e dá para distinguir bem os flocos... cota a 600 metros, a temperatura medida no carro informava 1,5ºC!!



Por aqui aparentemente nada de flocos, parece mais granizo misturado com chuva, e já é mais chuva que gelo.


----------



## Thomar (20 Dez 2009 às 20:22)

Destaque para o muito vento que já se faz sentir, segundo o site do IM, às *19h UTC, o vento médio na Pampilhosa da Serra* (Fajão) era de *70,6Km/h* soprava de *SE* com uma* temperatura de 0ºC*!
O comforto térmico é brutal!!! Segundo a tabela (windchill) disponível do IM, equivale a *-9ºC*!


----------



## godzila (20 Dez 2009 às 20:23)

por aqui cai gelo desde á 5 minutos, será que isto vira para a neve ou para a chuva?
a temperatura é de 0,4ºC.


----------



## lightning bolt (20 Dez 2009 às 20:50)

Por aqui a temp. sobe depois de uma tarde na casa dos 3º agora sigo com 4.2º.
Parece-me que se vai repetir a quarta feira passada.


----------



## godzila (20 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

até que enfim cai neve aqui á minha porta, uma neve muito seca e fina mas neve, que já pinta o chão e os carros de branco, daqui a uma horita já dá para a foto, antes da chuva da madrogada dar cabo de tudo.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 20:55)

godzila disse:


> até que enfim cai neve aqui á minha porta, uma neve muito seca e fina mas neve, que já pinta o chão e os carros de branco, daqui a uma horita já dá para a foto, antes da chuva da madrogada dar cabo de tudo.



Em localidade moras? o centro é muito grande

Venham as fotos


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2009 às 20:59)

Por fim ja neva pela covilha


----------



## godzila (20 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

eu moro a uns kilometros de pampilhosa ada serra memo ao pe da barragem de santa luzia a 600 metros de altitude


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

Começa o 1º aguaceiro de gelo em Viseu... mas aguardar...pode ser que se tranforme em neve....


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

spiritmind disse:


> Por fim ja neva pela covilha



Boas notícias Acho que vamos ter uma grande noite.

Por aqui seguimos com -1,5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 2ºC e agora é só chuva.


----------



## [ HD ] (20 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

Acabo de receber a informação de que , tanto em Castelo Branco como em Alcains , está a nevar ( para já ) de uma forma ténue .


----------



## godzila (20 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

esta neve é mesmo tipo gelo, tipo sal, mas cobre tud num instante aqui a muito cust se anda de carro.


----------



## godzila (20 Dez 2009 às 21:28)

neve moderáda e temos 1cm de neve no chão.


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

Tudo branco pela Covilhã


----------



## joao paulo (20 Dez 2009 às 21:30)

Por aqui neva, acumulação rápida, terreno muito frio e seco


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

Em Viseu a temperatura desceu 1ºC na última hora... estando agora nos 0.9ºC
O estranho é que ainda não vi neve...só gelo e chuva gelada...


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 21:32)

Pela Guarda já neva, com acumulação.


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2009 às 21:34)




----------



## godzila (20 Dez 2009 às 21:44)

Se esta neve cair toda a noite como o IM prevê, vai ser o caos no transito em toda a zona norte e centro de Portugal, esta neve acumula a um ritmo alucinante, nunca vi igual.


----------



## joaoj (20 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

boa noite, por aqui esta a começar a nevar


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 21:47)

Segundo um primo meu ao quel telefonei, *a cidade do Sabugal está pintada de branco.*Quais são as previsões para a região nas próximas horas?


----------



## lightning bolt (20 Dez 2009 às 21:48)

por aqui continua a chuva gelada, apesar de ter tido uma ligeira queda na temp.
2.6ºc e uma HR de 69.
esperemos que caia mais um pouco, para ver se é desta que neva por aqui


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 21:48)

Isto ainda vai dar umas belas acumulações...


Por Bragança a temperatura desceu um pouco, agora -1,7ºC.
Venha a precipitação


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 21:48)

joaoj disse:


> boa noite, por aqui esta a começar a nevar



Aí pelo Soito também já há acumulação como na cidade?
Já agora são farrapos grandes ou nada de especial?


----------



## snowstorm (20 Dez 2009 às 21:50)

spiritmind disse:


>



Fantástico!
Tenho seguido a sua webcam 
Aqui em Vila Franca de Xira Chove com muita intensidade desde as +-18h


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2009 às 22:00)

Por Viseu a temperatura continua a baixar... daqui a pouco desço para os negativos e continuo com chuva fraca....


----------



## *Marta* (20 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

A Guarda está pintada de branco! 
Temos 1,5/2 centímetros de neve, e começam alguns problemas de trânsito...


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

Também já acumula em Manteigas.






Já há estradas cortadas na Serra da Estrela e a A23 está com avisos de neve desde o norte de Castelo Branco até à Guarda.


----------



## Ronny (20 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

É oficial.. neva é Lamego...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 22:08)

spiritmind disse:


>



Aquela subida de temperatura a partir das 18 h, fez-me temer o pior...Enganei-me e a neve caiu!

Ainda que por horas, é um cenário magnífico...Que pena não estar aí!

Spiritmind: A pensar em todos os "lanzudos" que estão longe da Covilhã, não daria para colocares em "transmissão directa" nem que seja por uns minutos?!


----------



## joaoj (20 Dez 2009 às 22:10)

aqui tambem ja acumula
se tiverem o firefox acho que  conseguem ver na webcam


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2009 às 22:10)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Aquela subida de temperatura a partir das 18 h, fez-me temer o pior...Enganei-me e a neve caiu!
> 
> Ainda que por horas, é um cenário magnífico...Que pena não estar aí!
> 
> Spiritmind: A pensar em todos os "lanzudos" que estão longe da Covilhã, não daria para colocares em "transmissão directa" nem que seja por uns minutos?!



Posso mas fica limitada por tempo para não ficar offline 

http://87.196.144.210:90/


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 22:12)

Em Oliveira do Hospital chegou agora a informação que já caíram alguns farrapos, mas por enquanto ainda não neva. Chove de forma moderada e o vento está moderado a forte com rajadas (50 km/h)

 Há pouco a temperatura estava nos 4ºC (valores de Loriga), ainda que na cidade propriamente dita está menos.


----------



## Silknet (20 Dez 2009 às 22:12)

Viseu apresenta apenas uma triste chuva...parece que ainda não e desta...


----------



## snowstorm (20 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

spiritmind disse:


> Posso mas fica limitada por tempo para não ficar offline
> 
> http://87.196.144.210:90/



Obrigado...


----------



## Pinix (20 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

Boa Noite a todos!! 
Agora que estou de férias é que a neve decide cair na Guarda?  mandaram-me uma sms a dizer que estava a nevar com intensidade. Quem do fórum estiver por lá peço que vá informando.  gosto sempre de saber como está a cidade dos 5 F's.
Por aqui, Loriga, está vento muito forte, e caem alguns aguaceiros de vez em quando


----------



## actioman (20 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

Boas noites, vim até ao Serra Shopping e fui apanhado por esta bela nevada:  

Estas são do inicio:

















Esta é de agora mesmo, as estradas começam a ficar pintadas de branco. Aqui pelos 550mts já temos 1cm de neve e contínua:











A temp. ronda o 1ºC.

E pensar que quase vim obrigado para as famosas compras finais de Natal...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 22:15)

spiritmind disse:


> posso mas fica limitada por tempo para não ficar offline
> 
> http://87.196.144.210:90/




ok!


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

Neva na Covilhã e Chove em Loriga? 

SerraShopping é onde?

Por aqui céu coberto mas ainda não cai nada. O vento de NE intensificou-se na última hora. A temperatura é de -2,6ºC.


----------



## snowstorm (20 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

Silknet disse:


> Viseu apresenta apenas uma triste chuva...parece que ainda não e desta...



Também vejo isso pela webcam da rci.
à p+ouco o IM tinha 15 graus em viseu!


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 22:19)

Excelentes fotos Action Man 

Correcção: 0ºC em Oliveira do Hospital


----------



## *Marta* (20 Dez 2009 às 22:19)

O Serra Shopping é na Covilhã! 
Pinix, por aqui está tudo branco. E continua a nevar com intensidade!!


----------



## joao paulo (20 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

Fil disse:


> Neva na Covilhã e Chove em Loriga?
> 
> SerraShopping é onde?
> 
> Por aqui céu coberto mas ainda não cai nada. O vento de NE intensificou-se na última hora. A temperatura é de -2,6ºC.



Zona mais baixa da cidade da Covilhã


----------



## nipnip (20 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

Por aqui (no concelho de Peso da Régua numa cota por volta dos 500 metros) cai alguma neve  há já alguns minutos.

Temperatura 0ºC.


----------



## actioman (20 Dez 2009 às 22:20)

Fil disse:


> Neva na Covilhã e Chove em Loriga?
> 
> SerraShopping é onde?
> 
> Por aqui céu coberto mas ainda não cai nada. O vento de NE intensificou-se na última hora. A temperatura é de -2,6ºC.



É um centro comercial na parte baixa da Covilhã


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 22:35)

Fil disse:


> Neva na Covilhã e Chove em Loriga?
> 
> SerraShopping é onde?



Deve ser por o vento estar de Este. Neva em Manteigas (encosta leste), e chove em Loriga (vertente oeste).

O SerraShopping é na Covilhã. 

Em Manteigas também está a pegar bem.






Trancoso também já tem neve:


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2009 às 22:45)

snowstorm disse:


> Também vejo isso pela webcam da rci.
> à p+ouco o IM tinha 15 graus em viseu!



E já esteve mais calor... as 10 da manha tinham 38ºC e tal...  
Não temos neve, mas temos um clima tropical por aqui


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 22:46)

Por aqui estou impacientemente à espera...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

Boas noites .

Tinha que começar a nevar na hora do jogo Benfica-Porto,viva o Benfica .

Primeiro começou só em forma de neve,depois passou a chuva gelada que ainda deu para acumular,agora só chuva e forte,com vento moderado.

Actuais 0.9ºC e 90% HR com 3.0mm.


----------



## bejacorreia (20 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

Em Mangualde o meu carro marca 2ºC.

Chove e vento fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

Aqui desceu mais um pouco, agora -1,9ºC e a precipitação deve estar mesmo a chegar...


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 22:59)

Como é que estão as coisas na Covilhã, aínda neva?


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

Acho que pela primeira vez esta temporada, todas as estradas de acesso à Serra da Estrela foram encerradas ao trânsito.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Parece-me que está mesmo a bater à porta!
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=r8vd


----------



## joao paulo (20 Dez 2009 às 23:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Como é que estão as coisas na Covilhã, aínda neva?



Por aqui ainda neva, na parte baixa da cidade parece que passou a chuva


----------



## lightning bolt (20 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

Alguem me sabe dizer o que é o dew point no exterior?
continua a chuva por aqui
2.8ºc
89% HR
1000hpa
dew point 1.2ºc???


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2009 às 23:09)

O dew point quer dizer que com mais um empurrãozinho na temperatura podes começar a ver neve... (dew point - ponto de orvalho)...


----------



## joao paulo (20 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

flocos enormes


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> Como é que estão as coisas na Covilhã, aínda neva?



Não estou na Covilhã, de momento, mas por informações da minha família, há coisa de meia-hora nevava bem a cotas inferiores a 600 m de altitude, com acumulação.

Seguem duas fotos tiradas pela minha irmã (Covilhã a cerca de 560 m de altitude):


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

No *Sabugal* entretanto parou de nevar mas deixo aqui estas fotos que acabaram de me chegar de familiares, pede-se desculpa pela qualidade mas é de noite e a experiência é pouca 

Nesta foto vê-se a estrada cheia de neve:






Nesta foto vê-se o chão e as folhas da nespereira cheios de neve:


----------



## Kevin_ (20 Dez 2009 às 23:12)

Fui dar uma volta pela cidade e deparei-me com o transito parado, muita gente quis ver a neve mas quase ninguem se lembrou de colocar as correntes no carro.


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Pinix disse:


> Boa Noite a todos!!
> Agora que estou de férias é que a neve decide cair na Guarda?  mandaram-me uma sms a dizer que estava a nevar com intensidade. Quem do fórum estiver por lá peço que vá informando.  gosto sempre de saber como está a cidade dos 5 F's.
> Por aqui, Loriga, está vento muito forte, e caem alguns aguaceiros de vez em quando



 para mal dos meus pecados, vim jantar com uns amigos convencido que nevaria so de madrugada. nao consigo ir me embora. a covilha ta igual. passo ca a noite. de momento parou de nevar e nao sei se o que cai é freezing rain. parece chuva, saraiva, graupel ao mesmo tempo. 

enfim, guarda, cidade neve


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

Aqui por cima continua a nevar com grande intensidade. já acumulou uns 3 cm


----------



## Marcos (20 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

boa noite aqui em celorico da beira(550m) estão 2,5graus...e chove com vento forte..esperava ver neve mas estou desiludido......


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2009 às 23:20)

A chuva continua a cair bem,nos carros ainda continua com gelo depois desta chuva toda,é mesmo fria a chuva .

Actuais subiu ligeiramente 1.1ºc a pressão a descer bem 1005.0hpa e 5.0mm.


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2009 às 23:21)




----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

por aqui pelo menos da última vez que eu fui à janela nada...isto de andar sempre a sair do quente para o frio aínda me acontece como no ano passado que apanhei uma bruta de um otite!


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

Neva com grande intensidade e já alguma acumulação no nó do IP4 com a A24, a cerca de 600m de altitude, segundo dá a entender pela webcam do site das estradas de portugal


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

boa noite

por santa comba o dia cegou com ceu limpo, tornando-se muito nublado ao longo da tarde... 

neste momento chove moderadamente, com algum granizo á mistura e o vento sopra fraco... 

min: -2.6ºC
max: 6.1ºC
actual: 2.6ºC
hr: 100%
vento: fraco com rajadas de E - entre 15 a 25km/h
press: 1001 hPa - a descer


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

Mas afinal quando é que chega a Bragança?


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Obtive agora umas fotos de há minutos em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, onde já neva com acumulação!  E  pareceque em Montalegre e Chaves já começam a cair os primeiros flocos...

V.P.Aguiar:











Fotos: cortesia de Ricardo Cruz


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> por aqui pelo menos da última vez que eu fui à janela nada...isto de andar sempre a sair do quente para o frio aínda me acontece como no ano passado que apanhei uma bruta de um otite!


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

Continua a nevar


----------



## Pinix (20 Dez 2009 às 23:33)

*Marta* disse:


> O Serra Shopping é na Covilhã!
> Pinix, por aqui está tudo branco. E continua a nevar com intensidade!!



Como eu nao queria estar de férias  também queria neve .. 
aqui as informações estão sempre a chegar tarde..até os meus post estão a ser colocados atrasados, está sempre a faltar a luz  
Aproveitem bem a neve e tirem muitas fotos


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

Pinix disse:


> Como eu nao queria estar de férias  também queria neve ..
> aqui as informações estão sempre a chegar tarde..até os meus post estão a ser colocados atrasados, está sempre a faltar a luz
> Aproveitem bem a neve e tirem muitas fotos



Eu tenho o equipamento todo pronto para sair à rua...mas para já não neva!
Será que nunca pode nevar a horas decentes em Bragança?


----------



## Ronny (20 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

Por aqui estamos com -1 e chuva fraca..


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:38)

Já chegou! Até logo!


----------



## Ronny (20 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Boa sorte Ferreira.. e boas fotos..


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Aqui também já neva

-1,7ºC e 74%HR


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

-2,1ºC e também já neva por aqui.


----------



## Gato Preto (20 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que pela primeira vez esta temporada, todas as estradas de acesso à Serra da Estrela foram encerradas ao trânsito.



Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas queria saber como aceder a este mapa. Com o novo portal www.estradas.pt não consigo ver os dados das estações meteo.
Será burrice minha e a solução está à frente do nariz?
Ajuda please


----------



## VILA REAL (20 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

Ronny disse:


> Por aqui estamos com -1 e chuva fraca..



alguem sabe como está tempo em Castro Daire?


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 23:42)

Gato Preto disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas queria saber como aceder a este mapa. Com o novo portal www.estradas.pt não consigo ver os dados das estações meteo.
> Será burrice minha e a solução está à frente do nariz?
> Ajuda please




Trânsito em directo.


Apareceu agora um painel de aviso a dizer que o IP4 está encerrado, a 9km a este de Vila Real, ou seja, na zona do costume:


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

Por Oliveira do Hospital foi reportado há pouco chuva de gelo, alguns farrapos mas ainda sem acumulação, -1ºC

O vento mantém-se moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

Aqui no centro também já neva em regime de mini-farrapinhos!


*-2,0ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

continua a chover, a temperatura subiu para os 2.9ºC


----------



## joao paulo (20 Dez 2009 às 23:50)

Acumulação e pegadas da minha cadela Serra da Estrela que teima em não se abrigar


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

Z13 disse:


> Aqui no centro também já neva em regime de mini-farrapinhos!
> 
> 
> *-2,0ºC*




mini-farrapinhos mas já pinta Aqui já está a ficar tudo branco.

A temperatura continua estável, -1,8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

voltou a subir para os 3.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:54)

Tenho que aproveitar para deixar o resumo do dia:







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## joao paulo (20 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Chove


----------



## Black_Heart (20 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Boas Pessoal. Bem por aqui (por volta dos 600 metros), após ter nevado com grande intensidade, agora está a chover um pouco. Em termos de acumulação, cerca de 1,5 a 2 centimetros. Bom nevãozinho 

P.S: Amanhã colocarei algumas fotos desta queda de neve


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Por aqui a temperatura não só não sobe como desce, está neste momento em -3,1ºC. A neve já pintou tudo de branco.

Edit: -3,3ºC.


----------



## ALV72 (20 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Por Oliveira do Hospital foi reportado há pouco chuva de gelo, alguns farrapos mas ainda sem acumulação, -1ºC
> 
> O vento mantém-se moderado com rajadas.



Em Manteigas já neva ou nevou e na Pampilhosa da Serra como é ? Alguem sabe dizer alguma coisa ? TAmbem deve estar a cair alguma coisa no Trevim ( Serra da Lousã ) pois cá em baixo não está muito calor !!

Joao


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

Aqui também cai bem.


Extremos de hoje:

-7,5ºC / 1,3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

Aqui a temperatura também reagiu à precipitação, desceu para os -2,2ºC.

Está uma linda noite de inverno


----------



## FJC (21 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

E eu estou aqui em Outeiro a cerca de 850 m  e só cai água neve.

A neve teima em não agarrar onde eu ando


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

Que pena não estar em Bragança

E fotos pessoal não se arranja nada??


----------



## Gato Preto (21 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

AnDré disse:


> Trânsito em directo.
> 
> 
> Muito agradecido


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Por aqui continua a cair uma chuva muito fria,vento com algumas rajadas.

Actuais 1.0ºC e fechado o dia com 6.5mm.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 00:08)

A temperatura continua a descer, agora -2,5ºC. A neve essa está a cair com mais intensidade, apesar de flocos pequenos. Isto vai dar um belo nevão


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2009*

Estrada cortada devido à neve entre *Góis* e a* Pampilhosa da Serra *(distrito de Coimbra),
segundo informação da Antena 1.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Dez 2009 às 00:10)

Mais um dia do "quase" por aqui, e olhando para as temperaturas (mín. e máx.) de hoje e precipitação registada, já deram em outras ocasiões bons dias de neve em alguns locais, a falta que faz o frio em altura.

Por agora:

Chuva fraca a moderada.
Vento fraco de E.
Temp. 3.4ºC

Dados de Hoje:

Mín.  *- 1.5ºC*

Máx. *+ 4,5ºC*

Precipitação:* 9.0 mm*


----------



## Ronny (21 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

Por aqui -0.1 e chove muito forte...


----------



## EGIT-ANA (21 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

Boa noite! 

Acabei de me registar no fórum que mais gosto de seguir 
Estou na Guarda. Começou a nevar cerca das 21:00 e acumulou cerca de 2/3 cm. 
Em alguns locais mais fustigados pelo vento acumulou mais (cerca de 5/6 cm.) noutros nem por isso. O manto é branco, mas há cerca de minutos começou a chuviscar.
-2 graus registados às 23:35h.

Fui para a rua registar umas fotos para partilhar convosco, mas ainda estou a descobrir como se inserem.

Até já


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 00:19)

EGIT-ANA disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Acabei de me registar no fórum que mais gosto de seguir
> Estou na Guarda. Começou a nevar cerca das 21:00 e acumulou cerca de 2/3 cm.
> ...



Bem-vinda EGIT-ANA!

Contamos com os teus relatos!

E venham daí essas fotos.

 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## Bgc (21 Dez 2009 às 00:23)

Neve forte.

Bela noite de inverno.

Prevejo boa acumulação.

-3.4ºC


----------



## Ronny (21 Dez 2009 às 00:31)

Mais uma desilusão.. 

Pensei que por aqui ia estar mais animado.. 

-0.1 e chuva forte..


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2009 às 00:41)

Ronny disse:


> Mais uma desilusão..
> 
> Pensei que por aqui ia estar mais animado..
> 
> -0.1 e chuva forte..



Chuva congelada também é um fenómeno interessante. 

Por aqui continua a nevar bastante, temperatura de -3,7ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 00:44)

Nesta zona da cidade houve um corte de energia.

Continua a nevar bem e vamos com -2,9ºC.


----------



## frusko (21 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: IP 4 (Ambos os Sentidos) Informação detalhada


----------



## EGIT-ANA (21 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

AnDré disse:


> Bem-vinda EGIT-ANA!
> 
> Contamos com os teus relatos!
> 
> ...




Muito Obrigado.

Bem podia tentar!! não chegava lá

Se calhar só consigo amanhã.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2009 às 00:53)

Ora bem como é que se colocam fotos que eu ja voltei do meu passeio.
Já existe uma boa acumulação!


----------



## frusko (21 Dez 2009 às 00:56)

Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: IP4 cortado entre Amarante / Campeâ


----------



## joao paulo (21 Dez 2009 às 01:14)

Chuva / Neve T:1,3 º C


----------



## kikofra (21 Dez 2009 às 01:18)

Muitas estradas cortadas e inundação em beja http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2009 às 01:20)

joao paulo disse:


> Chuva / Neve T:1,3 º C



Pois é como aqui ora chove ora neve só faz com que derreta a neve no solo


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 01:21)

Agora está a cair com mais intensidade. Já temos uma boa acumulação.
-3ºC


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (21 Dez 2009 às 01:21)

Em Castro Daire por volta das 21h30 começou uma forte queda de granizo que pintou o cenário de branco. Mas pouco tempo depois a temperatura subiu aos 2ºC e começou a chover moderadamente.
Neste momento nao chove e estão já 3ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2009 às 01:21)

Praça da Sé...nevava à 30 minutos


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 01:24)

ferreira5 disse:


> Praça da Sé...nevava à 30 minutos





Aqui nesta zona da cidade estamos com problemas na energia, já houve alguns cortes.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2009 às 01:39)

Foto tirada â 2 minutos da minha varanda...está uma tempestade de neve!




Não se destingue a estrada do passeio!


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Dez 2009 às 01:40)

confirmado: na região da Pampilhosa da Serra também nevou. As EN 112 e 344 estão cortadas sendo que a zona onde foi mais intenso foi na Portela do Vento - Pessegueiro.


----------



## Bgc (21 Dez 2009 às 01:45)

Tempestade de neve.

-4.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2009 às 01:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Foto tirada â 2 minutos da minha varanda...está uma tempestade de neve!



Excelentes fotos. 

Por Bragança parece areia, neva em pó.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Dez 2009 às 02:02)

enquanto a festa continua em Bragança, Parabéns já agora, no Pinhal interior Norte a coisa não rendeu hoje. Não nevou em Oliveira do Hospital. Ficou.se apenas pela água-neve.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2009 às 02:10)

e agora da minha janela...pronto já sabem onde eu moro!


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2009 às 02:16)

Deixo aqui um vídeo e fotos da queda de neve


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2009 às 02:17)

spiritmind disse:


> Deixo aqui um vídeo e fotos da queda de neve
> 
> 
> YouTube- neve 20-12-2009



Aínda neva?


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 02:19)

Excelentes registos


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2009 às 02:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> e agora da minha janela...pronto já sabem onde eu moro!



Por acaso já

Bela foto, já existe uma boa acumulação

E eu que adoro neve e estou a 500km de Bragança mas pode ser que em Janeiro também haja umas nevadas em Bragança


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2009 às 02:23)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aínda neva?



Por agora cai sleet com 0.4ºc mas acho que acabou por aqui as temperaturas vão subir


----------



## excalibas (21 Dez 2009 às 02:23)

A neve fez uma pausa neste momento... Ou pelo menos espero que seja uma pausa...


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2009 às 02:24)

Agora neva com muito pouca intensidade. A temperatura é que se mantém estável, agora nos -3,8ºC. Aqui tenho 7 cm de acumulação.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2009 às 02:27)

spiritmind disse:


> Por agora cai sleet com 0.4ºc mas acho que acabou por aqui as temperaturas vão subir



Bem nós estamos com -3,8º, parece-me que aínda temos margem de manobra até de manhã!


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2009 às 02:31)

Não é por nada, mas acho que está a chover... 

Parecem ser gotas congeladas:




Flocos é que não são...


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2009 às 02:32)

Fil disse:


> Não é por nada, mas acho que está a chover...
> 
> Parecem ser gotas congeladas:
> 
> ...



logo que seja qualquer coisa mas que congele...já não é mau!


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2009 às 02:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> logo que seja qualquer coisa mas que congele...já não é mau!



Pois nem com temperaturas negativas  o ar quente em altura faz toda a diferença


----------



## Vince (21 Dez 2009 às 02:44)

Fil disse:


> Não é por nada, mas acho que está a chover...
> 
> Parecem ser gotas congeladas:
> 
> ...





Como fenómeno meteorológico, estas fotos mostram algo para mim muito mais fantástico que a "banal" neve, porque temos a felicidade de compreender o que se está a passar na vertical da atmosfera por detrás destes processos físicos que estão a gerar estas coisas. Porque tudo isto na teoria de livros ou numa linha tracejada num gráfico de uma sondagem são sempre coisas muito abstractas e é uma dádiva da natureza podermos vê-las ao vivo.


----------



## excalibas (21 Dez 2009 às 02:54)

No site da accuweather falam em freezing rain... deve ser o que se está a passar agora aqui em Bragança, não?


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2009 às 03:05)

Vince disse:


> Como fenómeno meteorológico, estas fotos mostram algo para mim muito mais fantástico que a "banal" neve, porque temos a felicidade de compreender o que se está a passar na vertical da atmosfera por detrás destes processos físicos que estão a gerar estas coisas. Porque tudo isto na teoria de livros ou numa linha tracejada num gráfico de uma sondagem são sempre coisas muito abstractas e é uma dádiva da natureza podermos vê-las ao vivo.



Tens toda a razão. Mas neste momento começa a nevar novamente...


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Dez 2009 às 03:18)

Vince disse:


> Como fenómeno meteorológico, estas fotos mostram algo para mim muito mais fantástico que a "banal" neve, porque temos a felicidade de compreender o que se está a passar na vertical da atmosfera por detrás destes processos físicos que estão a gerar estas coisas. Porque tudo isto na teoria de livros ou numa linha tracejada num gráfico de uma sondagem são sempre coisas muito abstractas e é uma dádiva da natureza podermos vê-las ao vivo.



Haja  neve, ou chuva gelada de tanto frio instalado,
que importa?
O abstracto em tempo real...
O tracejado estudado em  imaginário, ao vivo , agiganta os contornos...
Haja Inverno  para os realçar...


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2009 às 03:43)

Começou a chover com intensidade novamente misturado com flocos, a temperatura não se move nem uma décima: -3,7ºC.


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2009 às 04:10)

-3,4ºC em Bragança e 17,2ºC em Sagres:






Continua a nevar fraquinho com -3,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 04:14)

Fotos super hiper mega espectaculares pessoal


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2009 às 08:19)

Bom dia

Esta manhã dei com a minha varanda assim.








Agora parou de nevar, mas temos -2,1ºC e freezing rain.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2009 às 08:25)

Uma dura camada de gelo resultante da acumulação da chuva com congelação (freezing rain).


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia por aqui a neve ainda se mantém e a luz do dia mostrou que afinal o nosso IM se aproximou nas cotas previstas há que reconhecer, embora tenham pecado apenas por não fazerem distinções de zonas. mas aqui no interior centro a cota andou na ordem dos 400m pois localidades como Teixoso e Canhoso tem neve.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia, 

Seguimos com -1,0ºC e uma boa acumulação.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2009 às 09:00)

Parece que acumulou mais que no passado dia 16.


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2009 às 09:33)

Excelentes fotos e videos

Já que não chega cá mais a baixo ao menos sempre podemos ver os vossos registos


----------



## vitamos (21 Dez 2009 às 09:40)

Grandes registos! 

Surpreendente de facto estes fenómenos de freezing rain (não esquecendo claro a beleza habitual da neve). Em poucos dias a repetição de um fenómeno "pouco habitual". E vamos sempre aprendendo um pouco, o que é óptimo


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Dez 2009 às 09:42)

Grandes fotos! Parece que também em Manteigas nevou muito bem:






Estou é espantado por não haver registos de neve de Loriga, este ano estão com azar...


----------



## *Marta* (21 Dez 2009 às 10:02)

Pela Guarda, isto resume-se a uma palavra: gelo.
Ontem, a neve que caiu não derreteu; como não choveu, congelou. Estou, uma vez mais, retida em casa. É a 2.ª vez em menos e uma semana que não vou trabalhar...


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2009 às 10:10)

Bom Dia

Por Trancoso, ontem nevou à noite deu para cobrir o chão. Logo depois começou a cair uma espécie de chuva misturada com neve. Hoje quase que não se vê a neve, a temperatura teve uma minima de 0ºC, já se deram alguns aguaceiros de chuva.

Estamos agora com 7ºC


----------



## Fil (21 Dez 2009 às 10:18)

Por aqui chove um pouco com uma temperatura de -0,8ºC. Toda a neve que caiu durante a noite mantém-se, junto ao gelo da chuva congelada.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Dez 2009 às 10:21)

bom dia

por aqui a noite foi de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, acho que caiu granizo devido ao forte barulho das chuvadas, mas nao tive coragem de sair da cama

neste momento o ceu esta encoberto, ainda só caiu um aguaceiro desde as 8h da manha... o vento sopra fraco, mas parece que esta a intensificar-se para moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes...
a noite foi aquecendo como eu previa por estas bandas, a minima foi batida por volta das 22.30h 

min: 2.6ºC
actual: 9.2ºC
HR: 100%
vento: fraco c/ rajadas  entre 15 a 25 km/h
press: 992.3 hPa - a subir


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2009 às 10:40)

POr cá não vi nada.

Os meus avós disseram que nevou e bem durante a noite, aqui na terra, e disseram que me guardavamm um caldeiro de neve como prova.
Passo por lá daqui a nada.

------------------

Agora, chuva fraca a moderda, mas já a via hoje forte, vento moderado e temperatura amena : 5.9ºC!


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2009 às 10:46)

Última hora:

´To vendo neve de 2 maneiras: congelada na arca, no cadeiro que o meu avô me prometeu, e a gora, caindo mesmo do céu, mas chega ao chao e derente, tal como a granizo que também vai caindo, por agora pouco.


----------



## bejacorreia (21 Dez 2009 às 10:50)

Em Mangualde não nevou, a cota é de cerca de 550m de altitude.

Este ano é já a segunda vez que a neve passa ao lado!


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 11:15)

Registos espectaculares!
Parabéns! 


Entretanto na última hora caíram 21,4mm em Montalegre.








Em Manteigas o cenário é o seguinte:


----------



## Serrano (21 Dez 2009 às 11:33)

Apesar da chuva, no Sarzedo a neve permanece em bom estado, com 3 centímetros dentro da localidade e 5 nos campos em redor. Tive que colocar as correntes para chegar à Covilhã, mas soltou-se uma e quando dei pela falta lá tive que caminhar na neve até a encontrar, que azar ou azelhice! Há muito tempo que não via um cenário tão branco em cotas não tão altas, tipo Canhoso, Teixoso...


----------



## NorthWind (21 Dez 2009 às 11:53)

AnDré disse:


> Registos espectaculares!
> Parabéns!
> 
> Em Manteigas o cenário é o seguinte:





Grandes registos de Montalegre, essa guardiã das altitudes a mais de mil metros num território espectacular !   


Manteigas...que bela paisagem de montanha!  Pena que não se mantenha por muito tempo....


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Dez 2009 às 12:02)

Serrano disse:


> Há muito tempo que não via um cenário tão branco em cotas não tão altas, tipo Canhoso, Teixoso...



Serrano, penso que querias dizer em "zonas tão baixas" e não altas, pois o Canhoso e o Teixoso estão a cerca de 500 m de altitude e, algumas zonas das respectivas freguesias, até a pouco menos do que isso.


Vídeo da SIC sobre o nevão da Covilhã: *aqui*.

Vídeo na página do Público sobre a neve na Covilhã: *aqui* (o vídeo é referido como tendo sido gravado no distrito de Castelo Branco...Viva o rigor! Quem conhece a Covilhã, reconhece que o mesmo se refere à zona baixa da cidade, junto à Central de Camionagem, a cerca de 500 m de altitude).


----------



## [ HD ] (21 Dez 2009 às 12:09)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Serrano, penso que querias dizer em "zonas tão baixas" e não altas, pois o Canhoso e o Teixoso estão a cerca de 500 m de altitude e, algumas zonas das respectivas freguesias, até a pouco menos do que isso.
> 
> 
> Vídeo da SIC sobre o nevão da Covilhã: *aqui*.
> ...



E a Covilhã , não pertence ao Distrito de Castelo Branco ?

Penso que nevou um pouco por todo o distrito , à excepção dos concelhos da Sertã e Vila de Rei 

Na Capital da Beira Baixa , começou a nevar um pouco antes das 21h00. Alguns minutos depois , a neve deu lugar à chuva.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Dez 2009 às 12:25)

[ HD ];184110 disse:
			
		

> E a Covilhã , não pertence ao Distrito de Castelo Branco ?



Obviamente, que a falta de rigor não está aí mas no facto dos jornalistas não terem sido mais rigorosos a localizar o sítio exacto onde o mesmo foi gravado, dentro de uma área com quase 7000 km2, como é o caso do distrito em causa. A minha observação foi feita em relação aos jornalistas do Público e não pretendia beliscar a dita "capital da beira baixa"!


----------



## Pinix (21 Dez 2009 às 12:53)

*Marta* disse:


> Pela Guarda, isto resume-se a uma palavra: gelo.
> Ontem, a neve que caiu não derreteu; como não choveu, congelou. Estou, uma vez mais, retida em casa. É a 2.ª vez em menos e uma semana que não vou trabalhar...



Não consegues arranjar fotos daí? desta vez a cidade também parou como na outra semana?  

Fantásticas fotos desta noite/manhã que postaram aqui...também queria neve ..aqui por Loriga só mesmo chuva  e com uma temperatura que considero bastante agradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2009 às 13:05)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui choveu toda a noite com alguma intensidade .

Neste momento não chove,aqui pelo bairro muito nevoeiro,com a temperatura a subir muito devagar.

Cheguei agora da Covilhâ aí sim muita neve logo há saida do tunel da serra da Gardunha entre o Fundão e Covilhã e na Covilhâ muita neve,na Serra da Estrela nem vale a pena falar.

Actuais 6.8ºC e 99% de HR,desde as 0h00m caiu 12.0mm.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 13:49)

1,1ºC e a neve teima em não derreter

A cidade está linda, grande entrada no Inverno.


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2009 às 13:51)

[ HD ];184110 disse:
			
		

> E a Covilhã , não pertence ao Distrito de Castelo Branco ?
> 
> Penso que nevou um pouco por todo o distrito , à excepção dos concelhos da Sertã e Vila de Rei
> 
> Na Capital da Beira Baixa , começou a nevar um pouco antes das 21h00. Alguns minutos depois , a neve deu lugar à chuva.



Pertencer ao distrito de Castelo Branco pertence mas tem autonomia politica e geográfica particular portanto não se pode dizer que esta a nevar em Castelo Branco e mostrarem imagens na Covilhã assim como não podem filmar a torre e dizerem que é na Covilhã


----------



## cardu (21 Dez 2009 às 13:57)

olá.... alguém sabe se nevou no concelhoo de arganil??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

Por aqui o sol já vai ropendo o nevoeiro que ainda existe por estas bandas,a temperatura vai subindo devagar,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.5ºC e 99% HR.

Agora vou para a zona da raia,Termas de Monfortinho,junto há fronteira de Espanha,até logo .


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2009 às 14:19)

Por aqui, chuva intensa e 0,4ºC. Ainda há bastante neve, mas não deve resitir durante muito tempo.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2009 às 14:25)

Por cá chove moderado a forte, vento moderado a forte, temperatura algo abafada(7.1ºC) e parece-me(apenas parece) que troveja.


----------



## Serrano (21 Dez 2009 às 14:27)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Serrano, penso que querias dizer em "zonas tão baixas" e não altas, pois o Canhoso e o Teixoso estão a cerca de 500 m de altitude e, algumas zonas das respectivas freguesias, até a pouco menos do que isso.



Queria mesmo dizer não tão altas como é habitual, porque no Sarzedo estou quase a 800m e desta vez não nevou somente a essa cota... Penso que fui claro!


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

Fotos espectaculares desta noite pessoal. Obrigado pela partilha!
_É sempre bom ver algo, nem que seja por fotos, do que já não acontece aqui (neve com acumulação) à uns *10* anos._

Por agora:

Céu com abertas, mas a prometer chuva.
Vento moderado de SW.
Temperatura: *12.2ºC*
Prec. desde as 0h: *5.5 mm*

Mínima de *2.8ºC*.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Serrano disse:


> Queria mesmo dizer não tão altas como é habitual, porque no Sarzedo estou quase a 800m e desta vez não nevou somente a essa cota... Penso que fui claro!



Sim, o erro foi meu que não li o "não tão altas" e li apenas "tão altas".


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2009 às 15:39)

Por aqui começa outra ronda de precipitação por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, vento forte e temperatura agora nos 9.6ºC.

Amanhã também é dia!!!


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Dez 2009 às 15:59)

Em Vila Real estão 11º. O céu está nublado e o vento forte (as novens movem-se com extrema rapidez!).
Será que para quinta/sexta vamos ter mais um pouco de neve? Quando cheguei esta madrugada de Lisboa () curiosamente existiam vestígios de neve na cidade mas na zona industrial, que fica numa cota mais elevada, não tinha nada para amostra. Que estranho!
Vou pedir ao pai natal mais uns flocos.

Nota: ontem, por volta da meia noite/ 1h, no distrito de Santarém chovia copiosamente.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2009 às 16:16)

Por aqui temos nevoeiro, ainda bastante neve no solo e 0,5ºC.


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2009 às 16:29)

Alguma chuva

8,8ºC


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 16:29)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui temos nevoeiro, ainda bastante neve no solo e 0,5ºC.



Que diferença

Aqui subiu muito na última hora, já vai nos 6,2ºC. 

O degelo agora ocorre a ritmo mais acelarado, mas também ainda existe muita neve no solo.


----------



## FJC (21 Dez 2009 às 16:50)

Boa tarde

Fiz agora a viagem entre Montalegre e Outeiro, e apanhai um autentico diluvio no caminho! Acompanhado de bastante vento e alguma trovoada!


----------



## paricusa (21 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

FJC disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Fiz agora a viagem entre Montalegre e Outeiro, e apanhai um autentico diluvio no caminho! Acompanhado de bastante vento e alguma trovoada!



boa tarde,

Em Montalegre havia alguns vestigios de neve ou essa chuva levou tudo?


----------



## FJC (21 Dez 2009 às 18:21)

Ainda se viam vestígios de neve, mais no alto da serra. Mas nada de mais. E Via-se vestígios em todo o trajecto. Mas a neve que se vê mais por aqui foi a que caiu na semana passada e que congelou.

Tentei subir a Pitões, mas foi-me impossível com o gelo na estrada. Ai sim, Tinha feito esse trajecto ontem e hoje estava com muito mais neve logo no inicio da subida....


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2009 às 18:25)

Chuva intensa com 6,0ºC. 





A neve está a desparecer a um grande ritmo.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 18:29)

spiritmind disse:


> Deixo aqui um vídeo e fotos da queda de neve
> 
> 
> YouTube- neve 20-12-2009



EXCELENTE VIDEO!
obrigado!!


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

Esta manhã, resultado da chuva com congelação (freezing rain).


----------



## EGIT-ANA (21 Dez 2009 às 18:37)




----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 18:40)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã, resultado da chuva com congelação (freezing rain).



Muito bons registos É um  fenomeno muito interessante.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (21 Dez 2009 às 19:28)

Boa tarde. Parece que finalmente consegui encontrar maneira de inserir as fotos.

ontem:
















.

Como podem ver, os serviço da protecção civil, já estavam a "estragar" o cenário. (Não viesse alguém criticar novamente)

As imagens não estão muito nítidas pois havia algum nevoeiro, e foram tiradas com o telemóvel. Estavam dois graus negativos às 23:35. Mas perto das 0:00 já tinha parado de never e caía uma chuva fininha.

Agora vejam como estava esta manhã:












As películas de gelo que revestiam todas as superfícies eram bem sólidas, e a neve (que pensei desaparecer durante a noite) não derreteu, antes se transformou em gelo branco. Mostro a imagem da grade para  compreenderem que se escorregássemos e nos quiséssemos agarrar a ela (ou a qualquer muro, etc) caíamos na mesma. É uma sensação de descontrolo bastante desagradável.

Neste momento ainda há neve nos locais menos utilizados, mas já derreteu quase tudo especialmente o gelo.


----------



## Johnny (21 Dez 2009 às 19:53)

Hj ainda andei na Serra da Cabreira (Vieira do Minho) e a neve estava a derreter toda... ainda se viam grandes placas de gelo, pois a noite e madrugada devem ter sido mt "duras"... inclusivamente, ouvi dizer em Braga, q de madrugada chegou a nevar, sem no entanto "pegar"!

E agr uma pergunta aos entendidos:

* Para qd mais neve a cotas médias...?*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2009 às 20:10)

Boas noites!

Por aqui o ambiente lá fora já está mais favoravél .

A tarde ainda foi de alguns aguaceiros para destaque entre as 16h.00 e 17h00 devia ter caido bem forte em pouco tempo,já que não estava na cidade.

Neste momento céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos,vento moderado.

Actuais 11.1ºC e 95% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 0.7ºC / 11.7ºC e 16.5mm.


----------



## jonaslor (21 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

Boa noite. 
Só foi possivel dar noticias de Loriga neste momento.
Que grande desilusão para estes lados.
Tenho conhecimento de uma localidade designada de Vasco Esteves de cima a 8 km de  Loriga que ao mesmo tempo que chovia em Loriga (21:00) por lá caia neve. Bem perto que estava... lol
Esta localidade é  uma localidade mais baixa em termos de altitude que Loriga. Sinceramente não se percebe.
por aqui foi uma autentica noite de chuva e vento forte.
Sigo com 8,7ºC.
Numa palavra descrevo esta noite por Loriga: desilusão...
Parabéns aos contemplados.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

boas

por estes lados a tarde foi de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados com vento forte, por voltra das 16.15h abateu-se nesta zona um brutal aguaceiro que ate provocou um corte de luz la no trabalho, durante o corte de luz eu fui até a porta e caia granizo, nao sei se trovejou pois nao dei conta...

agora quando sai as 20.30h nao chovia via do IP3 relampagos pos lados de penacova ou buçaco nao temho a certesa 

neste momentpo o ceu esta encoberto, o vento sopra com aguma itensidade...

max: 13.4ºC
actual: 11.1ºC
hr:100%
vento: moderado de SW - entre 20 a 35 km/h
press: 996.7


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2009 às 21:13)

Por aqui e agora, chuva fraca a moderada, vento moderado a forte e 6.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2009 às 21:16)

jonaslor disse:


> Boa noite.
> Só foi possivel dar noticias de Loriga neste momento.
> Que grande desilusão para estes lados.
> Tenho conhecimento de uma localidade designada de Vasco Esteves de cima a 8 km de  Loriga que ao mesmo tempo que chovia em Loriga (21:00) por lá caia neve. Bem perto que estava... lol
> ...



O que aconteceu em Loriga, nestes dois últimos episódios, só pode ser explicado por um fenómeno de Foehn.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

Continua chover, 18,7mm registados até agora.

Neste momento 7,2ºC.

PS: aos 18,7mm tenho que somar os que não comtabelizei com alguns cortes de energia que se têm vindo a registar...talvez mais uns 5/6 mm.


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Por aqui choveu bastante todo o dia já levo 31mm entre neve e chuva. deixo aqui um timelapse deste evento resumindo podemos ver o que aconteceu num dia em 1:44 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yLDcVXmTsI"]YouTube- Timelapse Neve 20-12-2009[/ame]


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Dez 2009 às 21:40)

E foi assim que estava Bragança quando acordei...cansado depois de uma noite em grande!É sempre dificil ir para a cama enquanto está a nevar...queremos ver sempre mais!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Dez 2009 às 22:29)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui choveu bastante todo o dia já levo 31mm entre neve e chuva. deixo aqui um timelapse deste evento resumindo podemos ver o que aconteceu num dia em 1:44
> 
> 
> YouTube- Timelapse Neve 20-12-2009



Muito bom! Excelente combinação imagens/banda sonora.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

por qui esta tudo na msma, nao chove o vento sopra moderado e de ves em quando la se ve um clarao ao longe, tem estado assim desde que sai, relampagos pouco frequentes e dispersos... 

actual: 11.4ºC


----------



## FJC (21 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Em Outeiro (Geres), e nestas redondezas até Montalegre, que tem chovido quase o dia todo. Mas desde as 15h30 que não para! E por vezes chuva bem forte. Por agora sem trovoada. Vento com umas rajadas bem fortes.... que noite de inverno está por aqui... só falta mesmo a neve!!!! 

Será que amanhã existe possibilidades de ela cair nesta zona!?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos,vento moderado.

Actuais 11.4ºC e 98% e com o ultimo aguaceiro forte passou para 16.5mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Dez 2009 às 23:42)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui choveu bastante todo o dia já levo 31mm entre neve e chuva. deixo aqui um timelapse deste evento resumindo podemos ver o que aconteceu num dia em 1:44
> 
> 
> YouTube- Timelapse Neve 20-12-2009



Spiritmind

D
I
V
I
N
A
L

está excelente este timelapse!

Parabens bom trabalho!!


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Dez 2009 às 00:38)

Venho da rua onde está um bafo, mais calor na rua que em casa, e onde reina a calma, *sem chuva desde o inicio da tarde*, apenas algum vento e ligo-me no fórum e é uma animação em algumas zonas do país.
Não pode ser...

Temp. actual: 12.0ºC (quase sem oscilações à horas)

Temperaturas/Precipitação:

Mín. 2.8ºC
Máx. 12.3ºC

Prec. 6.5 mm


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Dez 2009 às 01:02)

por aqui o vento aumentou esta agora forte com rajadas e nao chove, a noite promete...  

continuo com 11.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2009 às 02:21)

Video espectcular *spiritmind*


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2009 às 10:04)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui choveu bastante todo o dia já levo 31mm entre neve e chuva. deixo aqui um timelapse deste evento resumindo podemos ver o que aconteceu num dia em 1:44
> 
> 
> YouTube- Timelapse Neve 20-12-2009



Fantástico!!!   


Um excelente trabalho!


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Dez 2009 às 10:19)

por aqui a noite foi algo calma, com algum vento fraco, so caiu uma forte chuvada por volta das 6.00h acompanhada com alguma trovoada... 

amaneceu encoberto com alguma neblina sobre o rio tem caido aguaceiros de curta duraçao e com intrevalos longos... 
neste momento est muito nublado e o sol ja vai espreitando por entre as nuvens

min: 9.1ºC
actual: 12.3ºC
HR: 100 %
vento:  fraco de S - entre 5 a 15 km/h
press: 993 hPa


----------



## Serrano (22 Dez 2009 às 10:28)

A chuva e a subida da temperatura para os 8 graus contribuíram para o desaparecimento da neve, embora ainda tenha encontrado uns vestígios na cota dos 800msnm.


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2009 às 12:19)

spiritmind disse:


> deixo aqui um timelapse deste evento resumindo podemos ver o que aconteceu num dia em 1:44
> 
> YouTube- Timelapse Neve 20-12-2009



Está um espectáculo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes .

Esta manhã acordei com o barulho da ,das 7h até 9h foi vê-la cair  e ouvi-la,o resto da manhã já ouve várias descargas de ,está a ficar muito escuro vem ai mais uma descarga,vento moderado.

Actuais 11.7ºC 995.5hpa e 9.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2009 às 14:16)

O vento está a ficar muito forte,o céu continua muito nublado,há bocado mais uma chuvada daquelas fortes.

Actuais 12.4ºC e 96% HR e 12.0mm


----------



## Mjhb (22 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

Céu muito nublado, sem abertas desde a noite de ontem, períosdos de chuva moderados a fortes, que têm vindo a aumentar de frequência.Desde as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje, já lá vão 33mm(Ogimet).

Temperatura essa, abafante, devido aos 8/9ºC que se fazem sentir, com a alta humidade parece quase Verão.

Pressão média de 992h.3Pa entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje(Ogimet).


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Dez 2009 às 14:34)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui volta a chover fraco acompanhado de vento moderado de W.

Temp. *11.1ºC*

Prec. *15.0 mm*


----------



## Brigantia (22 Dez 2009 às 15:27)

Excelente trabalho *spiritmind*

Na próxima noite as serras de Nontesinho e da Nogueira devem voltar a ver neve


----------



## trepkos (22 Dez 2009 às 15:36)

Não têm assinalado a serra da estrela.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Dez 2009 às 17:37)

A temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo
Neste momento 3,9ºC.


----------



## Fil (22 Dez 2009 às 18:09)

Boas, aqui tenho 3,9ºC e céu limpo por cima mas ainda muita nebulosidade a oeste e um vento fraco de W. A precipitação hoje foi de 16,8 mm e a máxima de 7,4ºC (mínima dar-se-á antes das 00h).


----------



## caramulo (22 Dez 2009 às 18:14)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

A esta hora estão 3º c aqui no Caramulo, a temperatura caiu cerca de 7 graus durante a tarde, se continuar a cair até a meia noite espera-se um grande Nevão para a madrugada...


----------



## caramulo (22 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

Brigantia disse:


> Excelente trabalho *spiritmind*
> 
> Na próxima noite as serras de Nontesinho e da Nogueira devem voltar a ver neve



Parece-me que a cota de neve será inferior ao representado na imagem.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Dez 2009 às 20:58)

Por aqui, para variar, não espero neve, mas chuva há-de vir e cem fartura, tal como veio hoje, ou bem mais.

Temperatura em moderado descenso, actual valor de 5.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Dez 2009 às 21:41)

Despeço-me por hoje, com nevoeiro algo cerrado, vento fraco a moderado e 5.4ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Dez 2009 às 22:37)

Olá

Sigo agora a partir de Loriga
Ainda não tive tempo de colocar o termómetro (irei fazer isso amanhã) por isso irei reportar com dados da estação de um membro aquí do fórum.
Estou a  815m de altitude.
Agora Loriga segue com 4.6ºC e por agora não chove.


----------



## excalibas (22 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Boas noites.
Aqui por bragança a temperatura continua a descer. Segundo a estação do *Fil*, vamos com 2,5ºC e vento fraco de SE.
Desculpem o offtopic, vou sair amanhã de manhã em direcção a Covilhã mas tou indeciso entre ir por Vila Real pela autoestrada ou ir pelo interior pela Serra de Bornes. Tendo em conta as previsões de amanhã o que me aconselham? Obrigado!


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

Por aqui *chuva fraca* com *7.5ºC*, e *vento fraco de Leste*.

Até ao momento:

Temperaturas: Mín. 7.3ºC e Máx. 11.7ºC   Precipitação: 15.7 mm

------------

Desejo de uma noite animada para todos, mas sem qualquer dano...


----------



## jonaslor (22 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

Sigo com 4,9ºC.
Chuva fraca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

Boas noites!

Depois de algumas horas da ausência da ,por aqui regressou novamente,o vento ainda é fraco.

Actuais 7.8ºC e 95% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.6ºC / 12.8ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2009 às 00:07)

por aqui a tarde foi de aguaceiros, praticamente seguidos com curtas paragens... houve algum vento fraco... 
neeste momento chove com alguma itensidade desde as 21h, o vento tambem sopra fraco... 

max: 13.4ºC
actual: 7.5ºC
HR: 100%
vento: fraco de E entre 5 a 10 km/h
press: 999 hPa


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Dez 2009 às 00:27)

excalibas disse:


> Boas noites.
> Aqui por bragança a temperatura continua a descer. Segundo a estação do *Fil*, vamos com 2,5ºC e vento fraco de SE.
> Desculpem o offtopic, vou sair amanhã de manhã em direcção a Covilhã mas tou indeciso entre ir por Vila Real pela autoestrada ou ir pelo interior pela Serra de Bornes. Tendo em conta as previsões de amanhã o que me aconselham? Obrigado!



Por Vila Real não terás problemas, aliás, acho que não terás problemas por lado nenhum.


----------



## excalibas (23 Dez 2009 às 00:38)

VILA REAL disse:


> Por Vila Real não terás problemas, aliás, acho que não terás problemas por lado nenhum.



Obrigado pelo conselho.


----------



## JoãoDias (23 Dez 2009 às 02:17)

IP4 com avisos para queda de neve na zona do Marão.


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2009 às 03:27)

Também já está a nevar em Bragança, com alguma chuva misturada. Temperatura de 1,5ºC, 3,0 mm recolhidos até ao momento.

EDIT: Já está tudo branco com uns 2 cm de acumulação, a temperatura é de 0,3ºC. Não estava à espera desta neve...


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2009 às 04:53)

Aqui também está tudo branco. 

0,2ºC e continua a nevar.


----------



## frusko (23 Dez 2009 às 05:03)

Estradas cortadas devido à queda de neve : EN 15 - Campeã / Marão ; IP04 - Campeã / Mesão Frio (cortada nos dois sentidos) ; A24 - Vila Pouca de Aguiar (cortada nos dois sentidos)


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2009 às 05:12)

frusko disse:


> Estradas cortadas devido à queda de neve : EN 15 - Campeã / Marão ; IP04 - Campeã / Mesão Frio (cortada nos dois sentidos) ; A24 - Vila Pouca de Aguiar (cortada nos dois sentidos)


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Dez 2009 às 05:24)

Isto por aqui está que mete medo. Estamos sem electricidade, o vento é fortissimo, vento medio a rondar os 50 km/h. So se ouve estrondos e não se vê nada.


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2009 às 05:38)

Continua a nevar, já está uma boa acumulação


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2009 às 05:41)

Fil disse:


> Já está tudo branco com uns 2 cm de acumulação, a temperatura é de 0,3ºC. Não estava à espera desta neve...





Já somos dois os surpreendidos....


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2009 às 05:44)

Brigantia disse:


> Continua a nevar, já está uma boa acumulação



Afinal ha muitos malucos a pé a esta hora para ver nevar...

Neste inverno é já o 3º nevão aqui na cidade...vocês não tardam e estão agarrados aos ansiolíticos!!!!


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2009 às 05:50)

Z13 disse:


> Afinal ha muitos malucos a pé a esta hora para ver nevar...






Neva com alguma instensidade. 

Vai dar o maior nevão do ano.











PS: desta vez o IM está de parabéns, grande previsão. Pelo contrário o INM errou retundamente, previa neve apenas  acima 1000/1200n.


0,5ºC


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2009 às 06:02)

Então... desta vez as primeiras fotos são minhas!!!

Tiradas de dentro de casa.... pois estou de pijama!

















z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2009 às 06:09)

O ar frio está a entrar e ainda temos bastante precipitação.






©eumetsat



Neva bem neste momento.

Edito: neva com bastante intensidade e flocos cada vez maiores.Isto vai dar um grande nevão.


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2009 às 06:26)

Aqui na minha zona os farrapos são cadavez mais espessos e a acumulação ja vai nos 5 cm... estou a ver isto complicado nas próximas horas...


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2009 às 06:29)

Z13 disse:


> estou a ver que isto complicado nas próximas horas...



Sem dúvida, ainda temos algum tempo de precipitação e acumulação já é bastante. 

0,5ºC e 990hPa.

Neva com intensidade.


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2009 às 07:32)

Continua nevar bem e já vamos com uma grande acumulação. 

Cenário fantástico mas muito complicado para quem tem de fazer viagens. A cidade está ficar completamente bloqueada.

0,6ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2009 às 07:51)

Bom dia





Aqui tenho 0,5ºC, mas parece que a neve já está a passar a chuva.


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2009 às 07:54)

Dan disse:


> Aqui tenho 0,5ºC, mas parece que a neve já está a passar a chuva.



Aqui ainda é só neve e a acumulação é cada vez maior.

9/10cm de acumulação até agora.

Continua a nevar bem.


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2009 às 08:15)

A GNR enviou uma mensagem que está a passar nas rádios locais, para que toda a população do concelho de Bragança ficasse em suas casas, pois todas as estradas de acesso à cidade estão cortadas....


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2009 às 08:34)

A IP4 está neste estado.


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2009 às 08:48)

Alto de Rossas cortado ao trânsito.(fonte RBA)

É sem dúvida o maior nevão da época.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2009 às 08:52)

Aqui só chuva, neblina nos vales e temperatura actual de 1.6º.


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2009 às 09:03)

Aqui estão cerca de 13 cm, maior acumulação do ano. A temperatura é de 0,7ºC e a neve nota-se que está mais húmida. Ao longo do dia deverá passar a chuva.


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2009 às 09:13)

Fil disse:


> Aqui estão cerca de 13 cm, maior acumulação do ano. A temperatura é de 0,7ºC e a neve nota-se que está mais húmida. Ao longo do dia deverá passar a chuva.



Aqui está mesmo a passar a chuva.

1,5ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## CSOF (23 Dez 2009 às 09:13)

Aqui por SJP também acordamos com neve, com 0,5ºC de minima


----------



## Ronny (23 Dez 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia..

Aqui por Lamego também acordamos com alguma - vestigios - de neve na cidade.. mas na serra sim.. bastante neve.. apartir da cota 650/700.

Agora pedia a alguém que me soubesse explicar, o porquê de ninguém prever esta neve?


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2009 às 10:08)

Chuva muito fraca neste momento, temperatura de 1,5ºC em aumento. A neve vai durar o dia inteiro, mas duvido que resista à chuvada que se espera logo à noite.


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2009 às 10:10)

Acho que omeu anemómetro vai indicar sempre a mesma direcção...






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Serrano (23 Dez 2009 às 10:15)

O meu termómetro não baixou dos 4 graus, por isso, neve só na Serra... Belo postal de Natal em Bragança.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2009 às 10:20)

por aqui a noite foi só de chuva moderada acompanhada com al~gum vento fraco... 
neste momento esta encoberto nao chove e nao ha vento...

min: 6.3ºC
actual: 7.5ºC
hr: 99%
vento: ausente
press: 991 hPa


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Dez 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Aquí por Loriga não nevou.
Sigo agora com 6.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

Grande nevão que caiu aí na parte alta da cidade 

Aqui (na zona baixa) foi parecido com o anterior, talvez um pouco mais.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2009 às 12:21)

Belas fotos de Bragança e que belo nevão

Já é o segundo nevão que falho este ano


----------



## trepkos (23 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

Muito boas fotos! Parece que sempre vão ter um natal à 'Nova Iorque' ou seja, tudo branquinho.


----------



## ACalado (23 Dez 2009 às 12:41)

Boas Fotos  mais um nevão ai para cima parabéns  por aqui a mínima não passou dos 4ºc neve só mesmo na serra


----------



## dahon (23 Dez 2009 às 12:42)

Boas! Por Viseu esta madrugada não aconteceu nada de realce. 
Mas para daqui a umas horas parece que promete.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Dez 2009 às 13:29)

Por aqui foi uma noite de temporal, o vento era assustador, chegou quase ao 50 km/h, e a rajada ao 70 km/h, mas até pode ter sido superior em redor. Neste momento a vila não têm luz.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Dez 2009 às 13:58)

Imagens sempre espectaculares de Bragança, e dos outros locais contemplados...
Pena é que o cenário idílico proporcionado pela neve, esconda sempre as normais dificuldades e transtornos que causa...
De qualquer forma, disfrutem....


----------



## Mago (23 Dez 2009 às 14:01)

Boa tarde

Pena que aqui não nevou...

Chuva 18mm

temperatura actual 5ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Dez 2009 às 17:14)

Boas

Sigo com 8.2ºC e céu muito nublado.
O vento esta madrugada foi muito forte!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2009 às 17:31)

Fotos muitos boas Dan


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Dez 2009 às 18:46)

pessoal como estao as coisas por ai??
ou muito me engano ou a neve chegará em breve!!?

cumps


----------



## filipept (23 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

Excelentes fotos, o pessoal de Bragança não falha um registo 

Acho que vocês tem grandes hipoteses de ter um White Christmas


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui chove forte.

A electricidade só foi restablecida na vila às 16h, foram quase 12h em que quase tudo (empresas, comercio e particulares) funcionou a meio gás. Valeu alguns geradores.


----------



## CSOF (23 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

aqui em SJP continua a chover forte.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Dez 2009 às 19:26)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 10.0ºC e chuva forte!


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2009 às 19:38)

2,7ºC e chuva moderada.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,2ºC / 5,0ºC


----------



## JBarroco (23 Dez 2009 às 19:49)

Por aqui, chove com força.
Espero que a serra fique branquinha para o Natal


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Dez 2009 às 19:49)

E eu estou em Paris e perdi este grande nevão...para sorte minha saí na terça de manhã e parei para dormir em Bordéus, cheguei hoje, pelo caminho muita chuva em Espanha...mas além de tudo acho que tive sorte...sái um dia depois do nevão e um dia antes de outro nevão...por aqui há vestígios de neve...


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2009 às 20:35)

Agua-neve com 2,5ºC por aqui. É possivel já esteja a nevar novamente a cotas um pouco mais altas.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

Dan disse:


> Agua-neve com 2,5ºC por aqui. É possivel já esteja a nevar novamente a cotas um pouco mais altas.



Então isso é que vai uma festa por aí!


----------



## DRC (23 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

Aqui pela cidade do Sabugal, distrito da Guarda choveu intensamente por breves instantes apesar de chover já desde o final da tarde.
Temperatura amena e segundo a estação meteorológica amadora do Soito estão 10ºC.
Vento forte de SW.

Há previsões de neve para aqui para os próximos dias?


----------



## jonaslor (23 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Mínima de 2,9ºC.
Neste momento não chove e com temperatura de 10,8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2009 às 21:28)

Boas...

Por cá não vi neve, mas espero-a para o dia 25 à noite...
Será?

---------------------------------------

Agora chuva forte, já chove bem fazem umas 2/3h, e bem a intensificar, já ouvi trovoada!

Pergunto já agora, se nevou no Caramulo, e quando me refiro a Caramulo é à serra, não à vila.


----------



## bejacorreia (23 Dez 2009 às 21:39)

Pedro disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Por cá não vi neve, mas espero-a para o dia 25 à noite...
> Será?
> ...



De Mangualde tenho vista privilegiada para as Serras da Estrela, Caramulo e Montemuro. 
Hoje de manhã não vi neve no Caramulo, mas as outras duas serras estavam com neve.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2009 às 21:41)

bejacorreia disse:


> De Mangualde tenho vista privilegiada para as Serras da Estrela, Caramulo e Montemuro.
> Hoje de manhã não vi neve no Caramulo, mas as outras duas serras estavam com neve.



Daqui também vejo as três, mas estiveram encobertas todo o dia, totalmente tapadas...


----------



## bejacorreia (23 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

Pedro disse:


> Daqui também vejo as três, mas estiveram encobertas todo o dia, totalmente tapadas...



Eu vi logo de manhã, por volta das 9h, estavam algumas abertas.


----------



## godzila (23 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

por aqui temos muito muito vento .


----------



## lightning bolt (23 Dez 2009 às 22:23)

Boa Noite

Alguem me pode dizer onde posso encontrar a pressão atmosférica neste momento em Seia?

Sigo com uns primaveris 12.7 e 87% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

por aqui a tarde foi de aguaceiros que se tornaram priodos de chuva por volta das 17h onde so parou de chover por volta das 22h... caia bem forte

neste momkento o ceu esta muito nublado, nao ha vento... 

max: 9.3ºC batida agora
actual: 9.3ºC
HR: 98%
vento: ausente
press: 965 hPa


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

lightning bolt disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Alguem me pode dizer onde posso encontrar a pressão atmosférica neste momento em Seia?
> 
> Sigo com uns primaveris 12.7 e 87% de HR



se nao tens nenhum barometro em casa, ai em seia nem em gouveia temos sorte... só estao disponibilizados barometros, nas capitais de distrito e em algumas cidades, como estas mais perto de viseu consulta a pressao de viseu...

 (neste momento nao diz, deve haver avaria ou qualquer coisa do genero)   

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08560.html


----------



## lightning bolt (23 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

Muito Obrigado Ricardo, é para configurar a minha estação, ela por definição vem com 1013, mas parece-me que está menos, vou procurar no sr. google
ele deve saber alguma coisa eheheh


----------



## Fernando (23 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Por Bragança chuva forte neste momento com 1.5ºC. Não acredito muito que neve durante a noite. Apesar de chover desde as 19:30 continua a conservar-se muita neve. A cidade está bem linda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

Boas noites!

Só agora é que tive possibilidade de postar,é o que faz os afazeres do natal .
Portanto,por aqui a cidade tambem foi atingida por ventos muitos fortes pela madrugada e manhã e muita chuva.
Durante o dia pouco ou nada choveu,a partir das 18h é que choveu bem durante 2h,e vi alguns clarões ao longe.
Neste momento não chove com muitas abertas e o vento aumentar de velocidade.

Actuais 13.4ºC e 991.0hpa e 90% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.8ºC / 13.8ºC e 17.5mm.
A miníma pressão foi 982.0hpa pelas 6h.0m,máxima rajada de vento 44.2km/h pelas 6h04m


----------



## Ti_Alex (24 Dez 2009 às 00:16)

Boa noite! Há muito que sigo o forum, há muito que gosto de meteorologia e só ontem de madrugada (quando ouvi aquele vento fortíssimo) é q me decidi finalmente a registar! E hoje ca estou a participar e desde já registar que o vento se está a começar a intensificar... Não sei se irá ter tanta intensidade como ontem mas é uma questão de estar atento! Abraços e espero contribuir o máximo possível para manter o fórum sempre actualizado!


----------



## Ronny (24 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

Por aqui a temperatura aumentou 4º nas ultimas 3 horas passou de 5.2º para 9.2º.. mais uma raridade.. 

Têm caído alguns aguaceiros fortes e dá para ver ao longe - oeste - alguma trovoada..


----------



## dahon (24 Dez 2009 às 00:50)

Boas! Por Viseu num espaço de 5 minutos já vi 3 clarões no céu e ouvi 2 trovões tudo para sudoeste. 

Edit: (00:55) Começou a chover com grande intensidade.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2009 às 10:07)

Por Viseu a noite e madrugada de hoje foram bem mais animadas que a anterior,com descargas eléctricas, rajadas fortíssimas, e chuva quanto baste.

Por dados oficiais, entre as 06h de ontem e as 06h de hoje, já foram 42mm(o que era preciso para fazer a média...), mas espero mais para aanhã de manhã ou talvez, só de tarde, logo se verá.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2009 às 10:48)

Estou com muito medo de sair de casa. A sério!!!

Sem exagero, a chuva nem é o pior, mas não deixa de ser forte, o vento sem exagero(volta a repetir) deve andar pelos 70km/h, há árvores dobradas a quase 50º, é bué assustador, não esquecendo o céu negro, e a luminosidade parece que o sol nasceu agora e não já há 4h!!!

Vou mas é preparar o almoço não tarda nada, comer descansado, que só saio de casa para ir a Farminhão(Tondela) para a noite de Consoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2009 às 11:04)

Bons dias !

Por aqui mais uma noite e madrugada passada por alguma chuva,vento forte.

Neste momento não chove,vento continua forte a rodar para SW/W com a temperatura a descer.

Actuais 11.7ºC miníma do dia e 81% HR com 5.5mm.

Máxima rajada de vento 34.5km/h pelas 5h 10m.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Dez 2009 às 11:53)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 6.9ºC e chuva fraca.
Será que hoje vem neve?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2009 às 13:13)

Por aqui o céu neste momento está a ficar muito nublado,vento moderado a forte de W.

Actuais 11.8ºC e a pressão a subir 994.0hpa e 76% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Dez 2009 às 13:26)

Boas Tardes!

Noite muito mais calma por aqui, menos chuva e menos vento.

Comparação do vento (Ontem/Hoje):

Valores máximos:

Ontem: Vm: *47.8 km/h* e Raj. *68.7 km/h*
Hoje:    Vm: *32.4 km/h* e Raj. *47.5 km/h*

A precipitação ontem foi de *21.5 mm*, desde as 0h até agora registei *9.0 mm*.

------------------------

Neste momento:

Céu com abertas, com o sol a espreitar, estou com a *mínima do dia* até agora *9,5ºC* , pois a máxima até ao momento foi de *13,2ºC* durante a noite.
Vento moderado (17.3 km/h de W).

------------------------

Votos de um *Feliz Natal* para todos os membros e visitantes do Fórum....


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

Boa tarde

Sigo agora com 5.9ºC e chuva moderada.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2009 às 14:18)

Chuva fraca a moderada, com vento agora felizmente mais sossegado, mas de vez a quando ainda sopram algumas rajadas.

EM relação à temperatura, desceu bastante, vai já nos 5.2ºC, e caindo bem.Fico à espera de neve, temperatura baixa não há-de faltar, mas precipitação quase de certeza não vai aparecer, mas isso é um assunto alheio ao tópico de Seguimento.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

Por Viseu desde o meu último post já devem ter ido mais uns 4/5mm, com os períodos de chuva moderada que vão caído. 

O céu ainda não abriu desde que o sol raiou pela primeira vez, hoje!

A chuva parou por agora, mas uns km´s a S cai uma carga, sei isto porque os meu avós disseram que iam já para Farminhão, para logo à noite, e ligaram a dizer para não irmos agora, já que tiveram que parar, porque a chuva era muita...


----------



## Fil (24 Dez 2009 às 16:27)

Boas, por aqui tenho 5,9ºC e céu com muitas nuvens. Mínima de 1,6ºC e máxima de 9,5ºC. A precipitação hoje é de apenas 6,4 mm...


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Dez 2009 às 17:04)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 5.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2009 às 19:50)

Boas noites !

Céu pouco nublado,vento mais fraco de W/NW,ambiente lá fora mais fresco.

Actuais 8.3ºC e 81% HR.


----------



## Marcos (25 Dez 2009 às 09:48)

Bom dia...aqui em Celorico da beira(550m) a temperatura marca 3,8 graus, a previsão aponta para neve a partir 500 metros!!!mais uma ilusão dos nossos tecnicos de meteorologia....a partir dos 800m acredito que sim....mas enfim são previsões...alguem me diz como faço para postar aqui modelos e isso...grato


----------



## Mjhb (25 Dez 2009 às 10:14)

Por cá houve geada e gelo nas estradas, aliás, ainda há algum, choveu fraco há pouco e temperatura actual de 0.5ºC, com vento nulo.


----------



## CSOF (25 Dez 2009 às 11:14)

por aqui em sjp, seguimos com nevoeiro e temperatura de 1.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Dez 2009 às 13:27)

boa tarde e bom natal... 

estou em gouveia a noite aqui foi calma com alguns aguaceiros... nao houve vento durante a noite...~

neste momento o ceu esta encoberto, nao ha vento... 

min: -0.2ºC
actual: 7.3ºC
hr: 90%
vento: ausente
press: 1007 hPa


----------



## kikofra (25 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Cai agua neve na covilha


----------



## jPdF (25 Dez 2009 às 16:52)

Cai agua neve a 850 metros de altitude. No concelho de proenca a nova junto ao parque eolico do pinhal interior.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Dez 2009 às 17:06)

por gouveia, continua encoberto... o vento começou a soprar fraco, temporariamente moderado desde as 14h... 

actual: 6.4ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Dez 2009 às 17:09)

Todas as estradas do maciço central estão fechadas devido à queda de neve.


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

Está a nevar no Sarzedo, mas misturada com alguma chuva, no entanto, é visível acumulação acima dos 900msnm. O termómetro marca agora 2.5 graus, com descidas esporádicas aos 2ºC. Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite...


----------



## kikofra (25 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

a estação a meteocovilha ja marca neve.


----------



## irpsit (25 Dez 2009 às 17:38)

Desta vez, não acho que seja uma ilusão.
A circulação tem tendêndia a vir de nordeste, a temperatura irá descer, a humidade não está elevada, e com os teus 3º é muito provável começares com água-neve ou graupel e virar para neve.
A cota já anda nos 700-800 metros e vai descer.

O problema será a gradual falta de precipitação...




Marcos disse:


> Bom dia...aqui em Celorico da beira(550m) a temperatura marca 3,8 graus, a previsão aponta para neve a partir 500 metros!!!mais uma ilusão dos nossos tecnicos de meteorologia....a partir dos 800m acredito que sim....mas enfim são previsões...alguem me diz como faço para postar aqui modelos e isso...grato


----------



## kikofra (25 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

Eu costumo usar isto para calcular a probabilidade de neve http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes


----------



## CSOF (25 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

temperatura-3.5ºC, humidade-86%


----------



## Fernando (25 Dez 2009 às 18:23)

Boa tarde.

Aqui por Bragança 1.9ºC e céu encoberto. Será que vem aí o quarto nevão do ano?


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2009 às 18:47)

Fernando disse:


> . Será que vem aí o quarto nevão do ano?



Da época!!

Neste ano, 2009, já houve bem mais!


----------



## Paulo Santos (25 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Aqui nas Penhas Douradas totalmente isolados, nevando intensamente desde as 16:30 com -2,5ºC!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

Boas noites !

Boas festas a todos .

Até que enfim esta rapaziada cá em casa deu descanso .

Por aqui o dia nasceu já muito nublado com algum .

A partir das 15h30 começou a chover nunca mais parou,sempre forte e muito vento.

Actuais 5.0ºC e 96% HR e 11.5mm.

Temperaturas de ontem 5.5ºC / 13.8ºC e 5.5mm.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Dez 2009 às 19:40)

Olá

Sigo com 3.3ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2009 às 19:54)

Em Manteigas neva.


----------



## Sirilo (25 Dez 2009 às 20:17)

Á cerca de 1 hora atrás nevava com grande intensidade em Verdelhos - Serra da Estrela. Flocos enormes!! Vim embora á pressa para não ficar presa


----------



## cardu (25 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

Fernando disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Aqui por Bragança 1.9ºC e céu encoberto. Será que vem aí o quarto nevão do ano?



acredito que sim.... aqui em vfxira estou em cheio de frio então imagino aí!!


----------



## Marcos (25 Dez 2009 às 20:29)

Há pouco estive na guarda , já nevava com alguma intensidade...e o carro marcava -0,9ºC, amanhã deve acordar vestida de branco....carrega....


----------



## miguelgjm (25 Dez 2009 às 20:32)

Aqui por Castro-Daire começa agora a cair o que pareçe ser água-neve. De tarde fui a viseu e era visivel neve na serra de montemuro. Resta esperar .....


----------



## dpaes (25 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

aqui nao cai nada..

grande miseria...

ahauah


----------



## EGIT-ANA (25 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

Confirmo que, efectivamente está a nevar na Guarda. Pensei que nem pegasse, pois tinha choviscado durante a tarde. 

No entanto, como o "ar" está um pouco húmido e apesar de continuar a nevar, não acredito que se mantenha toda a madrugada. 

Já existe alguma acumulação (cerca de 2 cm.), mas as imagens de satélite do IM e do EUMETSAT, não me deixam muito animada para uma manhã branca.

Apesar disso, é bonito ter um dia 25 de Dezembro com um "mini" manto branco.

Continuação de um bom Natal para todos.


----------



## godzila (25 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

Olhem tanto frio aqui mesmo em cima de Portugal, os modelos indicam uma subida nocturna a temperatura mas ao ver esta imagem não sei o que dizer isto é muito frio mesmo


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2009 às 21:22)

EGIT-ANA disse:


> Confirmo que, efectivamente está a nevar na Guarda. Pensei que nem pegasse, pois tinha choviscado durante a tarde.
> 
> No entanto, como o "ar" está um pouco húmido e apesar de continuar a nevar, não acredito que se mantenha toda a madrugada.
> 
> ...



Talvez ainda venha a cair.
Em Manteigas a temperatura desceu 3ºC quando a precipitação chegou.
E continua a nevar.
O cenário é cada vez mais branco. 







----------------------------



miguelgjm disse:


> Aqui por Castro-Daire começa agora a cair o que pareçe ser água-neve. De tarde fui a viseu e era visivel neve na serra de montemuro. Resta esperar .....




Mais a norte, em Várzea da Serra (950m de altitude), os meus primos que foram lá passar o Natal, acabaram de me ligar a dizer que estão a cair os primeiros farrapos de neve.


----------



## Paulo Santos (25 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

Penhas Douradas há 1 h atrás!!


----------



## psm (25 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

godzila disse:


> Olhem tanto frio aqui mesmo em cima de Portugal, os modelos indicam uma subida nocturna a temperatura mas ao ver esta imagem não sei o que dizer isto é muito frio mesmo





Porque o ar à superficie é de origem sub-tropical vindo de sudoeste, e só a cotas mais elevadas é que cai neve, e por isso também estão as celulas de grande instabilidade a entrar pelo Algarve, é todo este contraste entre temperaturas à superficie e ar frio em altura dá neste resultado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2009 às 22:33)

Por aqui ainda não parou de ,embora fraca,vento mais calmo.

Actuais 4.6ºC e 98% HR e 12.5mm.

Temperaturas de hoje  2.5ºC / 6.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Dez 2009 às 22:45)

por gouveia começou a chover por volta das 18h, parou mais o menos a meia hora... o vento abrandou esta praticamente nulo... 

actual: 4.5ºC


----------



## CSOF (25 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

em SJP temperatura de 2.8ºC e com chuva


----------



## EGIT-ANA (25 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

Parou de nevar e a neve está a derreter. Nos solos asfaltados existe "neve molhada" (não congelada). Não posso reportar a temperatura pois o meu termómetro caiu e partiu-se na madrugada de 3ª feira. Mas o meu termómetro corporal não me aponta temperaturas negativas.


----------



## Ronny (25 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

Boas noites..

Por aqui a situação é a seguinte:

Nos 550 metros chuva fraca com uma temperatura de 3º.

A cerca de 700 metros começa a ser chuva neve.

nos 850/900 metros começa a nevar, fraco, devido à pouca quantidade de precipitação, mas é uma neve muito seca, que normalmente acontece quando vem do continente Europeu e não do lado atlântico.

Em 2 horas a temperatura desceu um grau aqui na cidade.


----------



## CSOF (25 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

continua a chover bem, com 2.3ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

Relato de uma viagem Braga-Covilhã (entre as 18 e as 21h):

- Saída de Braga com tempo seco, mas com céu encoberto (7/8ºC)
- Temperatura foi subindo com o aproximar da zona urbana do Porto, onde estabilizou nos 10ºC. Temperatura essa que se manteve até à zona de Sever do Vouga, já na A25.
- A partir daí a temperatura foi descendo até um mínimo de 5ºC, perto do Caramulo, subindo, de seguida, até aos 6/7ºC na zona de Viseu.
- A partir de Mangualde começou a chover moderadamente, com a temperatura a descer até estabilizar nos 4ºC.
- A partir de Celorico da Beira começou a chover com mais intensidade, sendo que a partir do Alvendre, no final da subida da A25 para a Guarda, a temperatura começou a descer e, consequentemente, começou o água-neve. A temperatura chegou a 1ºC mas nunca deixou de ser água-neve.
-  Este água-neve manteve-se até pouco depois do segundo túnel da A23, no sentido da Covilhã. 
- A partir do início da descida para a Benespera, na A23, a temperatura começou novamente a subir até estabilizar nos 4ºC, sempre com chuva moderada a forte. 
- Esses mesmo 4ºC aguardavam-me na zona baixa da Covilhã, a 560m de altitude. É provável que na zona alta da cidade, acima dos 700 m, possa haver alguma acumulação de neve. É pena o meteocovilha.com estar em baixo!...


----------



## Mirandela (25 Dez 2009 às 23:33)

boa noite.E a primeira vez k estou a escrever neste forum registe me a pouco,
Tou a 10 km a norte de Mirandela e por aki nem pinga de chuva hoje..Tava com esperanças de ver nevar..será que ha hipoteses??parece k as cotas tao mais altas do k apontavam


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Dez 2009 às 23:33)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui a madrugada passada foi bem fresquinha, como podem ver na foto.





Desde o meio da tarde que tem estado a chover, quase sempre de forma fraca, tendo acumulado *4,2 mm*, e agora parece ter parado.

A temperatura finalmente a descer, ainda que de forma ligeira, está nos *5.1ºC* e o vento sopra fraco de N.

Temperaturas Hoje: Mín. *1.8ºC* e Máx. *6.7ºC*.


----------



## psm (25 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Mirandela disse:


> boa noite.E a primeira vez k estou a escrever neste forum registe me a pouco,
> Tou a 10 km a norte de Mirandela e por aki nem pinga de chuva hoje..Tava com esperanças de ver nevar..será que ha hipoteses??parece k as cotas tao mais altas do k apontavam



Bem vindo, mas faz um favor não escreva com K´S!


----------



## Paulo Santos (25 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

Aqui na Pousada de S. Lourenço (Penhas Douradas), 10 cm de neve fresca e 0ºC.

Parou temporariamnete de nevar por volta das 23 h.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

Mirandela disse:


> boa noite.E a primeira vez k estou a escrever neste forum registe me a pouco,
> Tou a 10 km a norte de Mirandela e por aki nem pinga de chuva hoje..Tava com esperanças de ver nevar..será que ha hipoteses??parece k as cotas tao mais altas do k apontavam



Olá! 

O fórum conta com a tua participação e relatos do tempo em Mirandela. Terra dos Verões quentes e dos Invernos gelados. 

Não sei qual é a altitude a que se encontra, mas não deverá nevar a baixos dos 700m.
A tendência é mesmo para que a cota suba.


Entretanto, em Várzea da Serra, segundo os meus primos, a neve já cobriu tudo, mas cai agora com menos intensidade.


----------



## Serrano (26 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

Aqui pelo Sarzedo, arredores da Covilhã, temos 5 centímetros de neve dentro da localidade. Estão 2.4 graus e a neve já passou a chuva, mas muito fraca, o que deixa no ar a possibilidade da camada branca não desaparecer na totalidade durante a noite. Que belo cenário de Natal...


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

Em Vila Real não chove nem choveu durante todo o dia. Estão 4º na cidade.


----------



## Mirandela (26 Dez 2009 às 00:04)

Realmente encontro me bem abaixo dos 700 a cota deve rondar os 450m tou e admirado e n ter chovido mas eu tb n perecbo mt de meteorologia ..talvez a chuva ainda n tenha chegado aki
tava com esperanças mas axo ja impossivel de ver cair neve


----------



## EGIT-ANA (26 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Relato de uma viagem Braga-Covilhã (entre as 18 e as 21h):
> 
> - Saída de Braga com tempo seco, mas com céu encoberto (7/8ºC)
> - Temperatura foi subindo com o aproximar da zona urbana do Porto, onde estabilizou nos 10ºC. Temperatura essa que se manteve até à zona de Sever do Vouga, já na A25.
> ...



Boa noite Pedro. Pergunto apenas de passou dentro da cidade da Guarda, por exemplo, se contornou a famosa rotunda do "G".

É que nesta região é perfeitamente natural acumular neve no centro da cidade (onde eu vivo) e nem sequer nevar na zona da baixa (Alvendre e Nó de acesso à A23) razão pela qual costuma haver congestionamentos surpresa para quem se desloca para aqui (Centro). Assim se no precurso que fez, no horário que descreve tivesse passado pelo "G", ficaria com belos registos pois foi exctamente nesse intervalo de tempo que houve acumulação de neve. Fica para a próxima oportunidade.


----------



## *Marta* (26 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

Encontro-me na Covilhã, a passar o Natal, e moro poucos metros abaixo (em altitude) do local onde se situa a estação MeteoCovilhã... E não há neve. Nem chuva. Nem nada de nada. Só frio...


----------



## caramulo (26 Dez 2009 às 01:19)

Este Inverno a neve não quer nada com a Serra do Caramulo... Com tanto frio ainda não acumulou nem uma única vez...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2009 às 10:27)

Por aqui a Estação Auriol do Lidl está activa no que toca a pressão e precipitação.

A temperatura máxima de ontem andou pelos 6.7ºC, a mínima pelos -0.5ºC, e precipitação foi um total de 3.2mm entre as 9:30 e as 11:40h.

Actualmente, pressão subindo, ainda a 1007hPa, 4.1ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Dez 2009 às 12:00)

boa dia, por gouveia a noite foi rasoavel, houve aguaceiros fracos, acompanhados com vento fraco... 
neste momento o ceu esta nublado, o sol ja espreita... o vento continua fraco...

min: 2.2ºC
actual: 7.2ºC
HR: 84% 
vento: fraco, entre 5 a 15 km/h
press: 1008 - a subir


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2009 às 12:12)

Bons dias !

Por aqui vai-se regressando há vida normal .

Por aqui ainda choveu alguma coisita de noite,depois das 0h00m,1.5mm.

O dia nasceu meio envorgolhado ,muitas nuvens altas e algumas baixas,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.4ºC e 75% HR com a pressão a subir 1008.2hpa.

Miníma 4.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Com o sol a brilhar e a temperatura a subir para 6.4 graus, a neve vai desaparecendo dentro do Sarzedo, ficando apenas nos locais abrigados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2009 às 13:04)

O sol também já vai aparecendo por estas bandas .

Actuais 9.7ºC e 72% HR.

Ontem entre as 15h30m e 0h00m cairam por aqui 14.5mm,foi uma boa rega


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2009 às 14:17)

Boas tardes...

Por cá o anemómetro está temporariamente instalado nas grades do jardim, pois ainda não comprei vara, mas o sensor está à sombra, apesar da temperatura ainda não é a verdadeira uma vez que ainda não arrefeceu.

Actuais 9.9ºC, 65%HR, 1008hPa e 1.7km/h de NW.

Ponto de orvalho a 4.6ºC.(não liguem ainda a temperaturas!)


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Dez 2009 às 15:28)

Por aqui o sol brilha, o céu está limpíssimo e a temperatura é de 7º.
Se o dia continuar assim deve cair uma bela geada na próxima madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

Boas tardes!

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.4ºC e 58% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2009 às 16:16)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado por _cumulus humilis_ e _radiatus_, a tornar-se mais encoberto.

Temperatura de 7.3ºC, 85% de HR e ponto de orvalho a 5.1ºC.

O vento, esse sopra fraco, com actual de 0.4km/H e rajada de 14.2km/h.

Pressão a subir, agora a 1010hPa.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Dez 2009 às 17:14)

por gouveia o ceu tornou-se limpo por volt a das 14h... fui dar uma volta, fui ate ao vale do rossim, esta tudo branquinho, ha neve até a cabeça do velho ( 1200m ) da cabeça do velho prara baixo so se encontram alguns restos nas zonas mais abrigadas ate aos 800m mais coisa menos coisa... 

neste momento esta ceu limpo corre uma leve brisa... se assim continuar, espero geada por estes lados... 

actual: 6.0ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Dez 2009 às 17:56)

Por aqui cai a noite, o que acontece também com a temperatura que já vai nos *6.4ºC*, desce a bom ritmo.

O céu está *completamente limpo*, algo que já fazia falta, nem que seja só por um dia.

Vento fraco de Norte.

Prec. *0.7 mm* durante a madrugada. E mínima de *4.5ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2009 às 18:25)

Pocá, céu limpo e estrelado, algum fumo no ar e vento fraco, agora a 4.2km/h e rajada a 6km/h.

Actuais 1013hPa, 79%HR e 4.8ºC.

Ponto de orvalho a 1.9ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

Boa noite pessoal precisava de uma informaçao..
no marao ha neve a partir de que cota +-.
agradeço a info!

abraço


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2009 às 19:28)

Passei estes últimos dias na região da serra da Estrela. Por lá a acumulação de neve não é muita, mas ainda deu para ver nevar um pouco no dia de Natal.

Dia 25, serra da Estrela. Este monte tem já mais de 1700m.




Hoje, na viagem de regresso, deu para ver que a serra tinha já mais neve.




Perto de Bragança, junto à IP4, a quase 900m.




A Sanábria


----------



## GARFEL (26 Dez 2009 às 19:43)

grandes fotos
thanks a lot
a sanábria então...............


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

Por aqui a temperatura cai quase que vertiginosamente, -2ºC/h, com actual de 2.2ºC, 0.6ºC de ponto de orvalho e alerta de gelo ou geada lançado(abaixo de 4ºC).

Pressão estável nos 1015hPa, 89%HR e vento nulo a fraco, oscilando entre W e NW.


----------



## GARFEL (26 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

cá vamos assim por tomar

26/12/2009  - 19:50
Parcialmente Nublado


 Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém

 Sem Avisos 


4.0 ºC   (-1.3/hr)  Diferença 24 horas: -4.6 ºC 
Aparente: 3 ºC  
 14.3 ºC (14:48)  
4.0 ºC (19:31)  

100 % (+7/hr)  Ponto de Orvalho: 4.0 ºC  100% (01:13)  
48% (16:03)  

4.3 km/h NNO(335º)  
Vento 1 minuto: 4.3 km/h  
Bf: (1) Aragem 
 Vento médio 10 minutos:  
3.3 km/h NNO(337º)  
 28.0 km/h (16:00)  
0.0 mm  
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr) 
 Hora  3 Horas  6 Horas  24 Horas  
0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  
 Mensal  Anual  
78.0 mm  494.0 mm  

1013 hPa    Variação 1 hora: 0 hpa  
Variação 24 horas: +16 hpa  
 1013 hPa (18:46)  
996 hPa (00:00)


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Dez 2009 às 20:51)

GARFEL disse:


> cá vamos assim por tomar
> 
> 26/12/2009  - 19:50
> Parcialmente Nublado



Olá GARFEL.

Olha que o concelho de Tomar ainda pertence ao Seguimento Meteorológico Litoral Centro.

----------------------

Boas fotos *Dan*!

A nossa serra da Estrela ainda está muito despida de neve. Será que consegue ficar um pouco mais branca antes do Reveillon?

O mesmo já não se pode dizer da Sanábria, está espectacular.

----------------------

Por aqui sigo com *5.0ºC* e vento fraco de W.


----------



## Johnny (26 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

Olá, 

Ainda há pouco lá passei (IP4) e, praticamente, n há neve... e a q há é mt escassa... derreteu tudo...

(nas zonas ensombradas ainda há vestígios)



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa noite pessoal precisava de uma informaçao..
> no marao ha neve a partir de que cota +-.
> agradeço a info!
> 
> abraço


----------



## Veterano (26 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

Excelentes fotos, Dan. Chego á conclusão que quem quiser ver neve a sério, com bons acessos, sem stress, um lago glaciar gigantão, boas infraestruturas, visite a Sanábria.


----------



## Fil (26 Dez 2009 às 21:11)

Neste momento céu limpo e a temperatura anda num sobe e desce, há pouco cheguei até aos 1,1ºC que é a mínima do dia e agora subiu até aos 1,7ºC actuais. A máxima foi de 7,0ºC.

Boas fotos Dan!


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2009 às 21:51)

Por cá sigo com céu limpo, 1ºC, 0.8ºC de PO, 98%HR e 1017hPa.

Até amanhã!!!


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

por gouveia ja ha geada, fui tomar um cafezinho ao tasco e o carro ja estava branquinho de geada... espero um grande camadão por aqui... o ceu esta limpo, nao ha vento 

actual: 1.2ºC
HR: 95%
vento: ausente 
press: 1018 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2009 às 23:03)

Por cá geada já também, com temperatura mais baixa que na Covilhã: 0.3ºC, 99(100)% HR e pressão em queda, com actual de 1016hPa.

Céu parcialmente nublado. e neblina.


----------



## Bgc (26 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Por aqui, -2.1ºC.

Ainda resiste alguma neve no jardim.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2009 às 00:07)

Boas noites!

Mais um jantar em família !

Céu limpo,vento fraco,ambiente lá fora atirar para o fresco.

Acctuais 4.4ºC e 1019.6hpa com 77% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.4ºC / 11.6ºC e 1.5mm.


----------



## cardu (27 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

boas, quais são as chances de nevar na serra do açor, no concelho de arganil por altura da passagem de ano??


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia


Nevoeiro e -2,2ºC por agora.

-4,1ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2009 às 09:35)

Por cá neblina e geada muito significativa, parece neve...

Mínima de -0.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2009 às 11:28)

Aqui o nevoeiro vai avançando e recuando.

Agora novamente nevoeiro com -1,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Bons dias !

O ambiente por aqui na rua é de .

O dia nasceu muito nublado por nuvens altas,nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo.

Neste momento o céu está totalmente encoberto por nuvens baixas,vento de Este.

Actuais 3.6ºC e 92% HR.

A miníma foi de 1.4ºC,com muito geada no quintal .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2009 às 13:21)

As nuvens baixas já desapareceram,só nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 5.0ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Dez 2009 às 14:38)

boa tarde
por gouveia a noite foi calma, o dia veio com nuvens altas e muita geada como tinha previsto... 
neste momento o ceu esta a encobrir, vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde... daqui a pouco reporto a ppartir de santa comba... 

min: -0.9 ºC
actual: 10.4ºC
vento: ausente


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2009 às 14:58)

Dia frio e cinzento por aqui. Ainda 0,7ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Dez 2009 às 16:47)

Em Vila Real o dia nasceu com geada e céu com algumas abertas. Com o passar do tempo dia ficou cinzento. Agora estão 4,2º.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Dez 2009 às 16:48)

Dan disse:


> Dia frio e cinzento por aqui. Ainda 0,7ºC.



Dan, com essa temperatura e com o que se vê, a esta hora, no radar regional de Palencia (do AEMet), não estará prestes a nevar em Bragança (ou, pelo menos, a cair um água neve)?

Na Covilhã, depois de madrugada de geada e -2ºC na estação do IM, no aeródromo, tempo encoberto a ameaçar precipitação. Temperatura nos 3/4ºC, um pouco menos na zona alta.

ADENDA: Já pinga...


----------



## Fil (27 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Essa neve da Sanábria vai derreter quase toda nos próximos dias...

Por aqui estão agora 1,2ºC com céu encoberto. Apesar do que mostra o radar, ainda não cai nada.

A mínima foi de -3,1ºC e a máxima de 1,4ºC, mas acho que ainda pode subir até à meia-noite.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2009 às 17:47)

Por cá só hoje já choveram 5mm, e ameaça mais...

Temperatura indisponível para os próximos dias, mas a pressão está a descer, com actual de 1012hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2009 às 18:17)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de aumento das nuvens estando neste momento muito nublado,já ouve uma tentativa de chuva ,mas fracassou,vento fraco.

Actuais 6.7ºC e 85% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.4ºC / ?,visto que ainda continua a subir.


----------



## Serrano (27 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Já caíram algumas gotas, com uma temperatura de 4 graus, tendo sido registada uma mínima de 0 graus.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2009 às 20:24)

Por cá chuva fraca a moderada, com vento fraco a moderado, e pressão em alta queda, com tendência de -2/h, com actual de 1008hPa.


----------



## Bgc (27 Dez 2009 às 20:33)

Chuva fraca e 0.7ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

Pois, também tenho chuva e 1,0ºC. Falta frio em altura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

Por aqui vai tudo calmo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 7.2ºC e 1016.3hpa e 82% HR.


----------



## Mirandela (27 Dez 2009 às 23:06)

Alguem sabe se neva nas serras entre Lamego e Castro D´aire?E k amanha tenho k passar la na A24 ?


----------



## Ronny (27 Dez 2009 às 23:14)

Mirandela disse:


> Alguem sabe se neva nas serras entre Lamego e Castro D´aire?E k amanha tenho k passar la na A24 ?



Boas..

Eu estou em Lamego - cidade - e aqui tem estado a chver bastante e estamos com 2º de temperatura..

Em minha opinião é que deve estar a nevar e bem na zona de Bigorne.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Por aqui chove por vezes moderado já à algum tempo...

Acumulados: *6.5 mm*

Temperatura actual: *7.9ºC* (Máxima até ao momento)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Por aqui também já chove com alguma intensidade,começou por ser fraca,parece que deixaram para aì as torneiras abertas vento fraco.

Actuais 6.5ºC e 98% HR e 3.0mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.4ºC / 7.2ºC.


----------



## Fil (27 Dez 2009 às 23:29)

Neste momento neve só nos pontos mais altos das nossas serras, aqui a neve só deve estar a cair acima dos 1200 m e na zona centro acima dos 1600 m ou mais. E estas cotas vão em aumento. Há hora e meia atrás estive a 1000 m com -0,5ºC e era quase tudo água...

Aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir, vai em 2,0ºC que é a máxima do dia. A precipitação até ao momento é de 8,4 mm e continua a cair com intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

Por aqui não para,o vento continua muito fraco,com 4.5mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Dez 2009 às 23:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui não para,o vento continua muito fraco,com 4.5mm.



Por aqui o cenario é idêntico... chuva moderada e com um bocado mais de precipitação acumulada,*10.5 mm*.

Temperatura continua a subir, *8.3ºC*.

Vento moderado de SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2009 às 00:01)

Chuva forte,com 6.9ºC e fechei o dia com 7.0mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Dez 2009 às 07:14)

Bom dia!

Por aqui as últimas horas têm sido de muita chuva, com quase 40 mm de precipitação em pouco mais de 8h.

Por agora continua a chuva, muita húmidade e ambiente abafado, com 12.8C, quanto ao vento é praticamente nulo.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Hoje temos nevoeiro, chuva e 7,3ºC.


1,7ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2009 às 10:50)

Bons dias !

Por aqui estou eu de férias ,muita chuva vai ser relatada esta semana.

O noite por aqui foi dedicada há chuva foi ouvi-la toda a noite.

Neste momento cá continua a cair,mas fraca,o céu está encoberto,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.4ºC,pressão 1010.5hpa e 99% HR.

Desde as 0h00m de hoje 26.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2009 às 11:21)

Deixou de  para dar lugar ao nevoeiro,parece quase de noite ,a temperatura lá vai subindo devagarinho,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2009 às 12:31)

Neste momento voltou a  novamente,vento fraco e 13.1ºC,com 27.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2009 às 13:58)

Continua a mas fraca,vento fraco a moderado,com a temperatura a subir.

Actuais 15.2ºC e 28.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (28 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

Dia de chuva na Covilhã, com 11.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A Serra deve estar a ficar sem uma boa parte da neve, mas ainda bem que já vem reforço a caminho, a partir de amanhã à tarde...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2009 às 16:18)

Boas tardes!

Já algum tempo que não chove,mas o céu continua muito nublado,com as nuvens a passar em alta velocidade ,vento moderado.

Actuais 15.8ºC máxima até a este momento,com 1007.3hpa.


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

Por aqui, a madrugada e manhã foi passada com vento muito forte e chuva igualmente forte. Agora estão 12º e o dia mantem-se cinzento mas com chuva fraca/moderada. O vento amainou.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui depois duma manhã quase sem precipitação, depois do inicio da tarde tem sido de chuva atrás de chuva. 

*36.0 mm* de precipitação.

Vento moderado de SW e um bafo la fora, com temperatura nuns quentes _(para a época)_ *15.2ºC*. Bastante humidade, tudo escorre água, quando vier o sol, _não se sabe é quando_, tem de se por tudo a arejar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

O vento por aqui já vai ficando forte ,a chuva já voltou.

Actuais 16.0ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## amarusp (28 Dez 2009 às 18:44)

Boa noite!
Temperatura actual:11,8ºC
Precipitaçao: 14,50mm


----------



## amarusp (28 Dez 2009 às 18:49)

Sábado passado na Torre- Serra da Estrela:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2009 às 18:56)

Neste momento muita chuva e vento .


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

amarusp disse:


>



Olá

Bonitas Fotos!
É sempre agradável ver fotografias da zona da Torre!


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (28 Dez 2009 às 20:34)

boas vejam algumas fotos do nevão do dia 23 de dezembro... 
fotos realizadas em terras de Barroso
http://www.rotasdobarroso.com/2009/12/neve-em-montalegre-20092010-23-12-2009.html
WWW.ROTASDOBARROSO.COM 

Por aqui hoje foi um dia de trovoadas muito fortes. O rio cavado transbordou das suas margens ... 
cumprimentos 
RDB


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

Boas.por aqui foi durante 1h30m a malhar bem a chuva e vento.

Neste momento tudo calmo desde algum tempo,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.9ºC e 90% HR,e 33.0mm.


----------



## Fil (28 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

Neste momento céu encoberto sem chuva, vento moderado de SSE. A temperatura é de 11,5ºC, a máxima foi até aos 12,5ºC e a mínima registou-se às 00h com 1,9ºC. Dia proveitoso com 24,3 mm até ao momento, pela manhã houve um aguaceiro bem potente que me fez levantar da cama.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2009 às 21:27)

Dia espectacular aqui: pressão baixa, vento forte a muito forte pela tarde, com rajadas na ordem dos talvez 90km/h, o mal foi a temperatura alta e abafante, associada com a humidade.

Acumulado total de 63.7mm, mais 10mm que os oficiais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

Céu muito nublado,por vezes vão caindo alguns aguaceiros,vento com rajadas.

Actuais 15.6ºC e 90% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.9ºC / 16.0ºC e 33.5mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. 8.4ºC
Máx. 16.0ºC


Prec. *43.7 mm*


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

Extremos do dia 27
-4,1ºC / 1,9ºC

Extremos do dia 28
1,7ºC / 13,0ºC


Chuva fraca e 10,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2009 às 01:17)

Boas, apenas agora consegui algum tempo para colocar algumas fotos do maior nevão da época, e provavelmente do maior nevão do ano de 2009, em Bragança.

No dia 23 a acumulação nesta zona da cidade (S. Tiago a 690m de altitude) rondou os 12 cm, mas 800/900m a Oeste ( +- a 750m de altitude) as acumulações rondaram os 15 cm.
Lembro-me de situações muito parecidas com esta ou, aparentemente, até melhores em que a neve ficou às portas da cidade, desta vez nevou intensamente por aqui.

É por isso que a meteorologia é apaixonante.

Como nota, devo dizer que nevou sempre com temperaturas positivas, a mínima nesta zona foi de 0,4ºC.

Fotos tiradas durante a manhã.











Fotos tiradas ao fim da tarde, quando a chuva já reinava.




















Este nevão, que infelizmente criou alguns problemas de mobilidade na região, a cidade esteve mesmo "isolada" durante cerca de 2 horas ao início da manhã, vai ficar na memória daqueles que o presenciaram.


----------



## Veterano (29 Dez 2009 às 08:40)

Boas fotos, Brigantia. Dá sempre prazer ver Bragança com neve!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2009 às 09:22)

Bons dias !

Por aqui desde as 6h que não para de chover torrencialmente ,nunca mais consegui dormir.

Actuais 13.8ºC e 99% HR,com 30.0mm


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2009 às 10:13)

Muito boas fotos Brigantia 

----------------------

Noite ventosa e quente (13,1ºC durante a noite). 

Por agora céu nublado e 11,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2009 às 10:21)

bom dia
por estes lados tem sido dois dias de chuva moderada pontiualmente forte... o vento tem soprado moderadamente... 

a noite foi de chuva, acompamnhada de vento fraco... neste momento continua a chover 

aqui nao tem havido grande variação de temperatura, tem se mantido tanto a maxima como a minima entre os 15ºC e os 17ºC

min: 14.2ºC
actual: 14.5ºC
HR: 100%
vento: fraco com rajadas - entre 15 a 30 km/h
press: 1005 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (29 Dez 2009 às 10:33)

Noite chuvosa, ventosa e quente, com mínima oficial de 10.4ºC, e acumulado de precipitação(meu registo) de 83.2mm, entre as8h de ontem e as 8h de hoje.

Ainda há pouco choveu muto mesmo, a estrada era um ario, sem exagero, com 6cm de águia a escorrer, deve ter dado uns 30/40mm, só em menos de 30min!!!

Quando chegar a casa confiro, mas nã sei se apanhou o mesmo, pois estou a 15/20km mais a NE de casa.Logo se verá!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2009 às 10:35)

Por aqui o céu continua encoberto,a chuva passou a fraca,com algum vento.

Actuais 14.5ºC e precipitação 34.0mm desde as 0h00.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Dez 2009 às 10:39)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui o céu continua encoberto,a chuva passou a fraca,com algum vento.
> 
> Actuais 14.5ºC e precipitação 34.0mm desde as 0h00.



Qual é o seu acumulado de Dezembro(mm)?


----------



## amarusp (29 Dez 2009 às 10:44)

Bom dia, 
Teperatura: 11,1ºC
Precipitaçao do dia: 13,70mm
precipitação do mês: 202,00mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2009 às 11:04)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é o seu acumulado de Dezembro(mm)?



Oh Pedro !ainda não fiz as contas,portanto,não posso divulgar,vamos esperar mais 3 dias .

Que sossego depois de tantas horas a   martelar com força ,só se ouve os passarinhos a cantar .


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2009 às 11:39)

Como o Dan já disse, a noite foi quente por aqui, mínima de 12,4ºC.

Neste momento 14,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2009 às 11:56)

Voltou a ,mas fraca,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2009 às 13:46)

*Rio Douro galga margens na Régua*

O rio Douro subiu cerca de quatro metros e atingiu um bar e uma loja de artesanato localizado no cais de Peso da Régua, de onde estão a ser retirados os materiais e equipamentos, disse fonte dos bombeiros

O comandante António Fonseca disse à Agência Lusa que o rio Douro subiu cerca de quatro metros em relação ao seu caudal normal, inundando os cais da Junqueira e da Régua, localizados na cidade de Peso da Régua.

A subida das águas atingiu dois edifícios, localizados no cais da Régua, designadamente um bar restaurante e a loja de artesanato, de onde os bombeiros estão a ajudar a retirar os bens.

Já na semana passada, a subida do nível do rio deixou as autoridades e os proprietários destes dois estabelecimentos em alerta.

António Fonseca referiu que o acesso ao cais da Régua, localizado abaixo da principal avenida da cidade, a João Franco, está cortado.

Segundo o responsável, a Barragem da Bagaúste, acima da cidade, está a debitar 2100 metros cúbicos de água por segundo, mas a principal preocupação das autoridades são os dois afluentes do Douro, o Corgo e o Varosa, cujo caudal não é controlado. Para atingir a João Franco, o caudal do Douro terá que subir mais entre sete a oito metros.

Apesar de não se prever um agravamento da situação, os bombeiros vão-se manter atentos à situação, estando ainda, segundo o comandante, a ser solicitados para outras «pequenas ocorrências», como queda de muros.

Lusa / SOL


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2009 às 13:49)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Elm89gZyzjKCZzyBd0yg"]Ã￾guas do Rio do Douro subiram e provocaram inunda - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]



[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/dydT4JCQ5AWDahoA8QS8"]CHEIAS EM SENDIM - MIRANDA DO DOURO - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Serrano (29 Dez 2009 às 13:59)

Parou de chover e o sol parece querer romper entre as nuvens, com o termómetro a marcar 13.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Dez 2009 às 14:14)

Céu muito nublado, vento forte e chuva moderada.

10.9ºC neste momento.


----------



## amarusp (29 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

Vento moderado, chuva moderada, por vezes forte.
Temperatura: 10,8ºC
Precipitação: 16,0 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Boas noites !

A tarde foi de aguaceiros por vezes intensos e com algumas abertas.

Com a chegada da noite o vento aumentou de velocidade estando neste momento com rajadas e .

Actuais 13.3ºC miníma até agora,com uma máxima de 15.4ºC.

Precipitação desde as 0h00m até ao momento 40.0mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Dez 2009 às 21:10)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas noites !
> 
> A tarde foi de aguaceiros por vezes intensos e com algumas abertas.
> 
> ...



Estou a ver que por ai tem sido uma bela rega.

Por aqui durante a tarde não tem chovido nada de muito relevante, apenas *14.0 mm*, a maior parte foi durante a madrugada e manhã.

Actual: *12.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2009 às 21:20)

ac_cernax disse:


> Estou a ver que por ai tem sido uma bela rega.
> 
> Por aqui durante a tarde não tem chovido nada de muito relevante, apenas *14.0 mm*, a maior parte foi durante a madrugada e manhã.
> 
> Actual: *12.9ºC*



É verdade,foi uma monumental rega ,entre as 6h e as 12h cairam quase 30.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2009 às 22:08)

por etes lados a tarde foi de abertas. esteve muito nublado, nao choveu de tarde, so vieram alguns aguaceiros no final da tarde, pouco frequentes... o vento soprou fraco 
neste momento o ceu esta nublado ve-se boas abertas e o vento esta fraco 

max: 16.3ºC
actual: 13.0ºC
HR: 93%
vento - fraco
press: 1002 hPa


----------



## nipnip (29 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Rio Douro galga margens na Régua*
> 
> O rio Douro subiu cerca de quatro metros e atingiu um bar e uma loja de artesanato localizado no cais de Peso da Régua, de onde estão a ser retirados os materiais e equipamentos, disse fonte dos bombeiros
> 
> ...



segundo a protecção civil e a EDP durante a madrugada vai existir a necessidade de aumentar a descarga na Barragem de Bagaúste até aos 6000m3/s, ou seja, o triplo do que estão a descarregar e momento.

é portanto de esperar que a água chegue de facto à Avenida João Franco.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2009 às 23:12)

o vento aumentou de itensidade
sopra agora moderado com rajadas... continua o ceu nublado com boas abertas... 
actual: sobe  13.3ºC


----------



## Fil (29 Dez 2009 às 23:14)

Boas, neste momento 9,8ºC, céu muito nublado e vento moderado de sul. A mínima atingiu-se há cerca de hora e meia atrás durante um breve período em que o céu limpou e a temperatura caiu até aos 8,1ºC. A máxima foi de 12,6ºC. A precipitação diária até este momento é de 15,8 mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

pelas imagens de satelite do sat 24 as nuvens dos aguaceiros que se aproximam, estao a desenvolver-se, e capaz de vir aguaceiros fortes acompanhados com trovoadas... penso eu...


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

o vento tornou-se muito muito forte, apareceram umas nuvens muito grandes do lado do caramulo...


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

Por aqui chuva e vento forte, rajada de *55 km/h*.

Precipitação de ontem: *20 mm*


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Dez 2009 às 02:48)

Por aqui a chuva e o vento aumentaram de intensidade nos últimos 20 minutos.


----------



## dj_teko (30 Dez 2009 às 02:51)

prepara-te deves apanhar com algo ke passou por aki pelo porto


----------



## caça_tempestade (30 Dez 2009 às 02:58)

Boas pessoal, peço desculpa a invasao mas sou novo aqui no forum...
posso-vos informar que passou por aqui (Rio Tinto) uma presepitaçao meia elevada e o vento está por volta dos 30km.h  mas está a baixar lentamente! hora real 2:57.

no que poder ajudar cá estarei, pois tambem percisarei do vosso auxilio

tenham o resto de uma boa noite...


----------



## blood4 (30 Dez 2009 às 03:03)

caça_tempestade disse:


> Boas pessoal, peço desculpa a invasao mas sou novo aqui no forum...
> posso-vos informar que passou por aqui (Rio Tinto) uma presepitaçao meia elevada e o vento está por volta dos 30km.h  mas está a baixar lentamente! hora real 2:57.
> 
> no que poder ajudar cá estarei, pois tambem percisarei do vosso auxilio
> ...



faz o posto no litoral norte em vez de aqui

rio tinto é no porto certo?
logo comenta no litoral norte


----------



## caça_tempestade (30 Dez 2009 às 03:05)

my bad  peço imensa desculpa nao estava com atençao ...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (30 Dez 2009 às 03:11)

Montalegre 

vento forte acompanhado de trovoadas( grandes relâmpagos iluminavam tudo) e bastante chuva ..

boa noite 
Rotasdobarroso


----------



## Brigantia (30 Dez 2009 às 10:16)

Boas, hoje mínima de 8,6ºC.

Agora 8,8ºC, 1001hPa e 5,3mm recolhidos desde o início do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2009 às 11:15)

Bons dias .

Já ouço dizer e li que já chega de chuva por uns tempos...
Ainda há um mês atrás se dizia que meio país estava de secura quase total ..
Noutras décadas era assim...semanas e semanas a .
Cá por mim,pode chover semanas a fim,porque cá em baixo é que ela se bebe .

Esta noite pelas 0h45m e 1h00m,estava a começar a pegar no sono,começo ouvir o vento e a chuva,vim há janela as ruas do bairro pareciam autênticos rios,até deitava fumo .
Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado com vento forte,de vez em quando lá vai caindo algumas cargas de agua.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 91% HR com 17.0mm.

A miníma desta noite chegou aos 9.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2009 às 12:00)

Céu muito nublado com o sol aparecer por entre as nuvens,vento já não está tão forte.

Actuais 11.5ºC e 1003.0hpa.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2009 às 12:58)

Por agora algum sol e 7,9ºC.

A máxima terá ocorrido durante a noite com 10,4ºC.

7,2ºC de mínima até ao momento.


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

Segundo ouvi agora na rádio as estradas do maciço central da Serra da Estrela estão cortadas!Ainda n confirmei, mas peço à audiência "mui nobre" do meteopt.com para verificar isso! Happy New Year!!


----------



## Johnny (30 Dez 2009 às 14:18)

2º o q pude apurar:

http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/sec/acessos.php






Tiagofsky disse:


> Segundo ouvi agora na rádio as estradas do maciço central da Serra da Estrela estão cortadas!Ainda n confirmei, mas peço à audiência "mui nobre" do meteopt.com para verificar isso! Happy New Year!!


----------



## dahon (30 Dez 2009 às 16:28)

Boas! Por Viseu de repente ficou de noite até a iluminação da rua já está ligada.
Sigo com chuva forte e vento forte neste momento.

Cumps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2009 às 16:48)

Neste momento chove torrencialmente e muito vento.

Actual 9.5ºC  e 18.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

Por mim acho que vêm ai uma grande trovoada,uma coisa grande e negra .com 8.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2009 às 18:20)

Por aqui continua a chuva com o vento mais fraco,a temperatura lá vai subindo devagar,depois de ter descido até aos 8.4ºC.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 97% HR e 22.5mm


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

Por aqui segue a chuva o que, de forma mais ou menos intensa, foi uma constante ao longo do dia.

Destaque para a temperatura que ontem, a esta hora, rondava os 12ºC e que hoje se situa nos 7/8ºC. Espera-se que daqui até amanhã seja sempre a descer e que a prometida neve apareça...pelo menos na encosta!


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Durante a manhã e tarde ocorreram uns aguaceiros pouco significativos mas desde à 30 min que chove com bastante intensidade. O vento é fraco e a temperatura de 8º.


----------



## amarusp (30 Dez 2009 às 20:11)

Boa noite,
Temperatura: 7,1ºC
precipitação:13,7 mm
No mês: 235 mm


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

boas
por estes lados a noite foi de vento forte, e aguaceiros, que se tornaram mais frequentes ao raiar do dia... 
durante o dia houve aguaceiros com intrevalos muito regulares 10 a 15 minutos... o vento esteve fraco durante o dia... 

neste momento acabou de cair um aguaceiro, o vento esta fraco...
forma-se neblina sobre o rio nos intrevalos dos aguaceiros... 

min: 9.1ºC
max: 13.6ºC
actual: 10.0ºC
vento: fraco de  SE
HR: 100%
press: 998 hPa


----------



## amarusp (30 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Estradas da Serra da estrela  cortadas
Temperatura em Loriga 6,6ºC
Precipitaçao: 16,00mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2009 às 22:49)

Por aqui as ultimas horas ainda foram de aguaceiros,agora não chove,vento moderado.

Actuais 9.3ºC e 95% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.4ºC / 12.9ºC e 24.0mm.


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui chove moderadamente com uma temperatura de 5,6ºC e pressão de 999 hPa. A precipitação hoje até este momento é de 11,7 mm, no mês vai em 203,6 mm. Desde Novembro de 2006 que não ultrapassava os 200 mm. 

Mínima é a temperatura actual e a máxima foi de 9,3ºC pouco depois da meia noite.


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Dez 2009 às 23:18)

O termómetro marca 7º e caem de vez em quando uns aguaceiros breves.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Dez 2009 às 23:25)

Céu com algumas abertas.
Vento fraco a moderado de SE.
Temp. *9.4ºC*, estática à horas.

-----------------

Temperaturas Hoje:

Mín. *8.9ºC*
Máx. *12.8ºC*

Prec. *8.2 mm*


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Dez 2009 às 02:20)

A chuva continua moderada, por vezes forte, e por volta da 01:55 ouvi um trovão. A temperatura é de 7,3º.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Dez 2009 às 08:23)

bom dia 

a noite foi de aguaceiros moderados, com algum vento fraco a mistura... 
neste momento esta nublado, com abertas bastante grandes... pela imagem de satelite, o sol deve esperitar hoje... 

min: 8.5ºC
actual: 8.8ºC
vento: fraco de W
hr: 96%
press: 997 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 10:45)

Aqui e agora:

chuva forte
vento moderado
6.7ºC 
999hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2009 às 10:47)

Bons dias !

A noite contou com alguns aguaceiros,vento moderado.

Neste momento caiu por aqui mais aguaceiros que rendeu 1.0mm,vento moderado,com a temperatura a descer a registar a miníma do dia 7.9ºC.

Actuais 8.1ºC e 92% HR e 6.0mm desde as 0h00m


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Dez 2009 às 11:15)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o dia começou com algumas abertas e o sol até espreitou, mas quando pensava que não ia chover muito mais o céu encobriu e desde então tem sido uma manhã de chuva por vezes moderada a forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2009 às 11:57)

Os aguaceiros continuam a cair,céu muito nublado,o ambiente lá fora a ficar fresco devido ao vento moderado.

Actuais 8.0ºC e 89% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

Os aguaceiros fortes, o vento forte e as células que vão e vêm, parece que vão fazer parte da mobília de hoje.

Rajada a 21.6mm.


----------



## Serrano (31 Dez 2009 às 12:25)

Os aguaceiros vão alternando com algumas abertas, registando-se uma temperatura de 7 graus e muito vento. Vamos esperar por alguns flocos de neve a partir da tarde, até porque a temperatura tem vindo a descer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2009 às 12:37)

Depois de mais um aguaceiro forte,finalmente apareceu o sol ,vento moderado.

Actuais 8.8ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 13:00)

Sol aparecido mas temporariamente, vêem umas células de NW, agora sobre o Caramulo, bem imponentes, e acho que com descargas...

Rajada de 31km/h e temperatura de 4.4ºC.


----------



## joao paulo (31 Dez 2009 às 13:09)

já neva por aqui t: 2,7 º C


----------



## joao paulo (31 Dez 2009 às 13:28)

Céu limpo agora, algum vento, temperatura num sobe e desce constante , 3,6 º C


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2009 às 14:00)

joao paulo disse:


> Céu limpo agora, algum vento, temperatura num sobe e desce constante , 3,6 º C



Acumulou alguma coisa?
E fotos??


----------



## joao paulo (31 Dez 2009 às 14:02)

Aguaceiro de neve apenas durante alguns minutos! neste momento cai sleet


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Dez 2009 às 14:15)

Segundo o site estradas.pt na câmara de Macedo de Cavaleiros do IP4 parece que se vê neve a cair rasgadinha...!A ver, a ver...!!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 14:17)

joao paulo disse:


> Aguaceiro de neve apenas durante alguns minutos! neste momento cai sleet



Aqui só apareceu granizo, acompanhado por vento muito forte.


----------



## joao paulo (31 Dez 2009 às 14:29)

Pedro disse:


> Aqui só apareceu granizo, acompanhado por vento muito forte.



Por aqui alguns flocos de quando em vez com uma chuva miudinha


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2009 às 14:34)

joao paulo disse:


> Por aqui alguns flocos de quando em vez com uma chuva miudinha



aqui neva bem agora


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Dez 2009 às 14:35)

Segundo o Estradas de Portugal, no Alto das Rossas 1ºC e queda de neve.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (31 Dez 2009 às 14:38)

Em Castro Daire a esta hora registam-se 3ºC e cai chuva com alguma neve, mais chuva que neve infelizmente...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2009 às 14:40)

Pela zona baixa da Covilhã (560 m), um pouco de tudo: chuva, granizo e alguns flocos...


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2009 às 14:42)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Pela zona baixa da Covilhã (560 m), um pouco de tudo: chuva, granizo e alguns flocos...



aqui em cima continua a nevar puxada a vento 3.4ºc


----------



## joao paulo (31 Dez 2009 às 14:45)

spiritmind disse:


> aqui em cima continua a nevar puxada a vento 3.4ºc



o mesmo por aqui, igual ao que registei por volta das 13.00 h


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2009 às 14:48)

spiritmind disse:


> aqui em cima continua a nevar puxada a vento 3.4ºc



Aquele "lençol branco" a descer pela encosta não engana ninguém...Por aqui, parece começar um água-neve. Tendo em conta que o pico do frio está para chegar ao fim da tarde, promete...


----------



## snowboard (31 Dez 2009 às 14:53)

João Dias disse:


> Segundo o Estradas de Portugal, no Alto das Rossas 1ºC e queda de neve.



Agora mesmo a passar de carro na cidade...já se vislumbrava alguma água neve no vidro...deve estar para breve!


----------



## *Marta* (31 Dez 2009 às 14:53)

Pela Guarda, nevou com alguma intensidade entre as 14 e as 14.30, o que permitiu acumulação apenas nos carros. De momento, não neva, mas tudo indica que o cenário se anime daqui em diante!!


----------



## *Marta* (31 Dez 2009 às 14:57)

EDIT: recomeçou a nevar, e com alguma intensidade. Assim que se justifique, vêm as fotos!


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (31 Dez 2009 às 15:01)

Em Castro Daire agora não precipita mas a temperatura essa tem vindo a descer cada vez mais. Desde as 12h já desceu cerca de 5ºC!


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Dez 2009 às 15:06)

João Dias disse:


> Segundo o Estradas de Portugal, no Alto das Rossas 1ºC e queda de neve.



Joã, antes dava para ter acesso às informações das estações Meteo em diversos pontos das estradas!Desde que veio o novo estradas.pt não consigo ter acesso a esses dados!Como fazes para ver??


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2009 às 15:08)

Neva com intensidade neste momento 

Podem ver o stream em directo aqui

http://87.196.232.82:90/


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Dez 2009 às 15:12)

De facto, um lençol branco!!  Parabéns aos primeiros bafejados!!


----------



## ALV72 (31 Dez 2009 às 15:13)

Em Manteigas também já nevou, a temperatura agora é de 2.4º.

Joao


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2009 às 15:16)

É um Inverno e uma passagem de ano à moda antiga, eheh!!

Vai ser uma festa de neve esta noite, pelo interior norte e centro e quem sabe em algumas regiões do litoral...
Por onde anda a cota?
À volta dos 500-600 metros não?

E ainda não é noite..


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (31 Dez 2009 às 15:19)

Durante cerca de 10 min. uma tempestade de granizo, trovoada e muito muito vento!


----------



## dahon (31 Dez 2009 às 15:20)

Boas! Por Viseu cai uma espécie de granizo tão pequenino e tão leve que quase se confunde com neve.


----------



## carollinalmeida (31 Dez 2009 às 15:22)

Em Viseu caía há uns minutos algum granizo...Neste momento, chove de forma moderada


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Dez 2009 às 15:34)

Alguém arrisca neve para Viseu ou é sonha muito? 
Feliz 2010 para todos!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2009 às 15:37)

Neste momento muita chuva fria com rajadas muito fortes.

Actuais 6.0ºC e 8.5mm


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 15:38)

Granizo, vento que não se pode, 4.2ºC, chuva moderada e flocos ocasionais..


----------



## snowstorm (31 Dez 2009 às 15:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Alguém arrisca neve para Viseu ou é sonha muito?
> Feliz 2010 para todos!!!



Na zona onde estou, para a passagem de ano, em Viseu a temperatura desceu 1,5ºC de 5,5 para 4,0. Parou de chover, será que existe essa possibilidade? 
Não sei, mas gostava de ver uns flocos...


----------



## Ronny (31 Dez 2009 às 15:51)

Boas tardes..

Chuva neve à cota dos 550 metros.

Na cota 650 metros começa a nevar.

Acumulação de neve apartir da cota 850 metros.

Vento forte..

É como vai o tempo por aqui na região..


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2009 às 15:58)

O que caiu aí em Viseu não é granizo mas sim graupel (ice pellets).
São flocos de neve que condensam água gelada à volta.
Só pode cair com temperaturas próxima do ponto de congelação.

Isso significa que a neve está perto.
*A cota anda entre os 550 e 650 metros.*
Graupel aos 400 metros.



dahon disse:


> Boas! Por Viseu cai uma espécie de granizo tão pequenino e tão leve que quase se confunde com neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2009 às 16:01)

Agora tudo mais calmo,já deixou de chover,foram dez minutos de alguma emoção o vento estava louco,máxima rajada 50.0km/h.

Actuais 5.4ºC e 86% HR.


----------



## Ronny (31 Dez 2009 às 16:07)

temperatura 2.4..


----------



## *Marta* (31 Dez 2009 às 16:18)

Aqui neva muiiiiiiiiiiiiiiito!! Fantástico!!


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Dez 2009 às 16:19)

Aqui estou com 4,7º e por volta das 15h caiu uma grande saraivada. Agora estão aguaceiros fracos e no Marão/Alvão está bastante escuro, por isso, daqui a pouco espero ter novidades. Uma coisa é certa, no Marão e Alvão já nevou esta noite/manhã e tarde mas com pouca acumulação. Com o passar do tempo as coisas devem começar a complicar. Quem pretender transitar no IP4 e na A7 deve contactar a GNR ou Protecção Civil para saber como se encontra a via.
Um pouco de neve na cidade era bem bom!


----------



## *Marta* (31 Dez 2009 às 16:33)

E parece que não é só aqui...
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo-neve-vila-real-tvi24/1113354-4071.html


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Dez 2009 às 16:41)

Por aqui:

Céu com algumas abertas, mas ameaça chuva, vamos ver se não passa disso.

Temperatura nos *5.7ºC*.

Prec. *21.7 mm*


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 16:52)

Por cá não chove faz algum tempo, frio já existe(3.1ºC), vento moderado e chuva(ou neve) a caminho, pelo Caramulo!!!


----------



## Fil (31 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

Por aqui caiu há bocado um pequeno e fraco aguaceiro de água-neve. Neste momento temperatura de 1,9ºC, vento moderado de W e nuvens retidas nas elevações que rodeiam a cidade... 

A precipitação hoje até este momento foi de 12,0 mm.



Tiagofsky disse:


> Joã, antes dava para ter acesso às informações das estações Meteo em diversos pontos das estradas!Desde que veio o novo estradas.pt não consigo ter acesso a esses dados!Como fazes para ver??



Vê aqui:
http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/index.php/pt/transito-em-directo-


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Dez 2009 às 17:02)

Acabou de trovejar e cai uma chuva miúda. Vamos ver o que isto dá! A temperatura continua nos 4.7º.
O GFS para Vila Real (dias 6, 7 e 8) é... bastante interessante. Neve a 52 m?


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Dez 2009 às 17:19)

Em 15 min a temperatura desceu 1º. Agora 3.7º e vem aí chuvada...ou saraivada, logo se vê.


----------



## lightning bolt (31 Dez 2009 às 17:27)

VILA REAL disse:


> Em 15 min a temperatura desceu 1º. Agora 3.7º e vem aí chuvada...ou saraivada, logo se vê.



por aqui foi mais ou menos a mesma coisa a temperatura caiu 1 grau em poucos minutos, para os 3.6º muito granizo e as 18h estão a chegar...vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite.
Abraço a todos e boas entradas!


----------



## Ronny (31 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

Neva muitooo por aqui..


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

Manteigas também parece estar a vestir-se de branco...


----------



## snowstorm (31 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá não chove faz algum tempo, frio já existe(3.1ºC), vento moderado e chuva(ou neve) a caminho, pelo Caramulo!!!



Eu também as vejo mas não tenho muita esperança


----------



## lightning bolt (31 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

Ronny disse:


> Neva muitooo por aqui..



quando começou a nevar por aí?


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui caiu há bocado um pequeno e fraco aguaceiro de água-neve. Neste momento temperatura de 1,9ºC, vento moderado de W e nuvens retidas nas elevações que rodeiam a cidade...
> 
> A precipitação hoje até este momento foi de 12,0 mm.
> 
> ...



Fil, grazie!Andava maluco à procura destes mapas!!


----------



## snowstorm (31 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

O que nos dá o satélite para a zona:


----------



## rfll (31 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

boas.
estou para os lados do Fundão e posso dizer que esta bem e um belo cenário á pouco com os montes da  Serra da Estrela e a Gardunha brancos...
BOM ANO PARA TODOS


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2009 às 17:56)

Intenso água-neve na zona baixa da Covilhã, aposto que à porta do Spiritmind já há festa!


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

De norte e noroeste raramente dá alguma coisa para Bragança...fica tudo nas serras...


----------



## EGIT-ANA (31 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

Boa tarde (a última deste ano 2009)

A temperatura na cidade da Guarda varia em função dos locais. Naqueles mais abrigados do vento registo cerca de 4 graus, na zona da Sé da Guarda, em locais mais expostos ao vento, registei cerca de 2.

A manhã foi passada com abertas, alternadas com períodos de chuva, por vezes forte. Após as 12:30 começou a nevar, por vezes com maior intensidades, mas sem acumulações "de jeito".

Neste momento há precipitaçao em forma de neve, mas a temperatura ao nível do solo deve ser superior, pois teima em não criar o manto branco que muitos desejariam 

Se a situação se alterar, voltarei a comunicar.


----------



## Fil (31 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

Por aqui vai caindo alguma neve puxada a vento, as nuvens continuam retidas, sob a cidade o céu está quase limpo. Temperatura de 1,8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2009 às 18:20)

VILA REAL disse:


> Em 15 min a temperatura desceu 1º. Agora 3.7º e vem aí chuvada...ou saraivada, logo se vê.



A Serra do Alvão apresenta neve com acumulação a partir dos 700/800 metros de altitude.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

Encosta da Covilhã, a cerca de 900 m, perto das 17 h.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2009 às 18:35)

*Neve provoca corte do IP4 no Marão*

O IP4 está cortado ao trânsito, na zona da serra do Marão, devido à queda de neve e ao gelo. A neve está ainda a provocar problemas de circulação na A24 e na A7, bem como nas ligações de Montalegre a Espanha.

O IP4 está cortado ao trânsito na zona da serra do Marão, por causa da queda de neve e do gelo, que exigiram a limpeza desta que é uma das principais vias de acesso à região transmontana, indicou o comandante da Protecção Civil de Vila Real.

Ainda segundo Carlos Silva, a circulação na A24, na zona da serra da Padrela, e na A7, entre Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Ribeira de Pena, têm de ser feitas com «muita precaução», também por causa da queda de neve misturada com granizo. 

A neve está ainda a afectar a ligação entre Montalegre e Espanha, uma vez que esta estrada na zona de Padronelos está cortada, encontrando-se já no local os limpa-neves. 

Na Guarda, os acessos ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela estão cortados desde a manhã desta quinta-feira, uma situação que se repete na EN338, entre Manteigas e Lagoa Comprida, ambas as situações também por causa da neve. 

Para além destas situações, inundações e deslizamentos de terras estão também a provocar problemas em várias estradas dos distritos de Braga, Castelo Branco, Santarém e Aveiro, indicou a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.  

TSF


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Dez 2009 às 18:38)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Encosta da Covilhã, a cerca de 900 m, perto das 17 h.



Bonita foto!
Alguém sabe como está em Loriga?


----------



## tclor (31 Dez 2009 às 18:45)

Em Loriga estão 1,3 º e há alguma neve na parte alta. Nesta altura não neva.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Dez 2009 às 18:48)

tclor disse:


> Em Loriga estão 1,3 º e há alguma neve na parte alta. Nesta altura não neva.



Boa, qual é a altitude da parte alta?


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Dez 2009 às 19:59)

Eu acho que está a nevar...é que só olhando para o candeeiro é que dá para ver!


----------



## jPdF (31 Dez 2009 às 20:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu acho que está a nevar...é que só olhando para o candeeiro é que dá para ver!



Por Viseu a situação é a mesma!
Só olhando contra a luz do candeeiro de iluminação pública é que dá para ver...


----------



## rodrigom (31 Dez 2009 às 20:15)

disseram me que está a nevar no caramulo.. mas nao posso confirmar..


----------



## jPdF (31 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

rodrigom disse:


> disseram me que está a nevar no caramulo.. mas nao posso confirmar..



Também tive essa informação, por volta das 16h quando caiu aquela saraivada em Tondela, já devia estar a nevar la por cima!

Em Viseu a situação continua a mesma, alguns minúsculos flocos de neve só visíveis na contra-luz continuam a cair...


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2009 às 20:33)

Muito fixe! 
Tá a nevar então um pouco em Viseu, Caramulo e Castro Daire, e talvez em Bragança, e muita neve em toda a encosta da Serra da Estrela e Gardunha (mas sem acumular na Guarda e Covilhã), e ao norte no Marão e Gerês (mas ainda não em Vila Real), e graupel/gelo já em Braga e Guimarães.

Cota de neve acima dos 500 metros, com acumulação acima dos 700.
E ainda deverá descer mais um pouco...

*Boas Entradas a todos!*


----------



## jonaslor (31 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Por aqui na minha rua caiu neve, ainda juntando nos vidros das viaturas.
Alguns registos:


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VZumuIGnkYk/Sz0QE6bG9cI/AAAAAAAAE9s/zG3fhxMNR2k/s1600-h/IMG_3733.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_VZumuIGnkYk/Sz0QEkrgvnI/AAAAAAAAE9k/bE8DrpH22ok/s1600-h/IMG_3734.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VZumuIGnkYk/Sz0QEmjikMI/AAAAAAAAE9c/Vt2PCJlK82U/s1600-h/IMG_3735.JPG


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Dez 2009 às 21:17)

Olá

Estive agora a falar com a minha avó que está em Loriga e ela disse que já estava tudo branquinho
Vamos lá ver até onde vai este 1º nevão do ano.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Isto virá para aqui?


----------



## *Marta* (31 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Pois é, meus caros, aqui pela Guarda, a passagem de ano vai ser branquinha!!
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/7026/1016596.jpg
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6606/1016598.jpg
http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1745/1016597.jpg


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

> * Mau Tempo: Linha 112 com avarias em Vila Real*
> Vila Real, 31 Dez (Lusa) -- A linha 112, cuja central está instalada na PSP de Vila Real, encontra-se avariada, estando as chamadas para a linha de emergência a serem reencaminhadas para o número fixo 259330240, disse fonte da polícia.


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/mau-tempo-linha-112-com-avarias-em-vila-real=f555487


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2010 às 13:00)

Dados do último dia do ano de 2009.

Temperaturas registadas 4.7ºC / 10.1ºC com 8.5mm.


----------

